# Knitting Tea Party - 2nd to 5th December



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; it must be time for a party!

The _Festive Season_ is well and truly underway and yesterday the tree in Trafalgar Square was switched on. For anyone outside the UK, this tree is a gift of friendship from the people of Oslo to the people of London, in thanks for our assistance in liberating them during WWII. This is the 65th giant fir tree cut from the forests just outside the Norwegian capital to be transported to London. The ceremony is very touching and as a Londoner, I really appreciate this annual gesture of goodwill, it always looks stunning.

On a much smaller scale the little suburban village High Street near where I live had its annual _Festive Street Party_ at dusk this evening, with a craft fair, roast chestnuts, soup and mulled wine provided by the pubs at either end of the street. The boys managed to get back from school in time to see the lights get switched on and sneak a mug of mulled wine. Of course by the time we got home they were starving, good job I'd made a batch of vegetable chilli, which I used as a pie filling, their fave way to eat it. I've made it this week's opening receipt, something good and warming on a late Autumn evening and it continues from last week's discussion about parsnips, because they're an important ingredient in my version.

So welcome to this week's Tea Party, do join in with lots of news about what you're up to, great receipts and lots of pretty pictures.

Earlier to-day, we were talking about types of vermouth, one of my favourite ingredients for both cocktails and cookery, there such a wonderful range of flavours and styles to choose from. One of my favourite drinks is the wonderfully astringent _Negroni_; not for those who like sweet drinks, but a brilliant way to cleanse the palate before dining. This cocktail was created for Count Camillo Negroni of Florence, by Fosco Scarselli of the Caffe Casoni in 1919. This adjustment of the _Americano_ cocktail was an instant hit and the Negroni family founded a distillery in Treviso to produce a ready-made version called _Attico Negroni_. If you like a sharp taste, give it a try, the real secret is the burnt orange, be careful with the final stage, it's easy to burn your fingers!

*Negroni Cocktail*

*Ingredients:*
1 part sweet red vermouth
1 part _Campari_ bitters
1 part dry gin
hard ice
piece of fine orange zest, approx. one inch by two-and-a-half inches (2.5 x 6 cms)

*Method:*
Load a mixing glass with hard ice and pour over the vermouth, bitters and gin. Stir with a glass mixing rod for one minute to thoroughly chill the mixture and strain into a glass.

Take the orange zest and give it a sharp twist, this will release the oil of orange which you ignite with a lighted match and drop the burnt zest into the drink.

Delicious and theatrical, a perfect combination for a cocktail, enjoy!
Dave

*Roasted Vegetable Chilli*

*Ingredients:*
1 large onion, roughly chopped
1 large carrot, peeled and cut into bite-sized pieces
1 large parsnip, peeled and cut into bite-sized pieces
1 large red pepper, de-seeded and cut into large dice
1 large leek, cut into one-inch (2.5cm) discs
2 chillis, de-seeded and finely chopped
3 cloves garlic, chopped
3 tbs (45ml) olive oil
1 tin chopped Italian tomatoes (approx. 14oz/400g)
1 tin red kidney beans (approx. 14oz/400g), rinsed and drained
10 Imp fl oz (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) coarse red wine
2 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp smoked paprika
good pinch sea salt

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_

Place the onion, carrot, parsnip, leeks, pepper, garlic and chillis in a large ovenproof casserole dish, drizzle with oil and mix well to ensure everything is coated, lightly season with sea salt. Roast in the oven, uncovered, for 20 to 25 minutes.

Remove from oven and add the tomatoes, wine, herbs and spices, stir well, cover and return to the oven for one hour, reducing the temperature to 350degF/175degC/Regulo4.

Remove from the oven, add red kidney beans, add more wine if the mixture seems a little dry and return to the oven for a further 30 minutes.

Serve with rice or couscous.

_*Notes:*
This is my basic receipt, feel free to adjust and vary the vegetable, we love parsnips, so I use two.

The above cooking times are minimums, provided you don't let it dry out, extending them improves the flavour.

Although it works well served with rice or couscous, the boys love it as a pie-filling with a simple suet pastry crust (vegetable suet is available for vegetarians, or you can use shortcust or puff pastry), very warming on a cold

night!_


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 3rd radiation treatment today right now she is doing ok she just get really tired afterwards. I am still working on the pale & medium antique rose afghan on my knitting board. This Sunday is my broothers one day a monthe with his girls. The oldest one is 15 & has been sending e-mails from school durring class. I will look for the pecan tart recipe & post later this weekend.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and all KPers. 

Looks like I might be on the first page. What a way to go.

With the way its going in Australia we will be looking for hot food to warm our selves up. 

Early this morning I decided to make a egg cosy after the blue ice one, Well I couldn't find one. So went to search and found them there they were a whole pile of them. The ice blue one look to hard. But just went looking till I found a simple one. The chef's hat one, so I have made it and it looks good. Thanks Dave for the pattern.

Pug


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TGIF and my horrid week is over. Now for a family Christmas time and planning....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone. Lisa, blessings to you & your mom--hope she does well. I just sent off some chemo caps today in the mail; I made two for my friend's boyfriend and threw in a few extra for her to hand out to others. I sent good thoughts as I worked. Also got grandson's stocking, mittens, hat, and the other gifts sent away. I did a bit of online shopping this week (done, really, with that) and now will finish up a few things and they'll either be on time or they won't! 

We got a bit of snow today, but at least those horrible winds died down. The streets were full of debris. Ugh.

Now off to fix supper...see you later!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Have been cooking and baking today. First of the Christmas Parties for this year is tomorrow at lunch with one of the knitting groups.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 3rd radiation treatment today right now she is doing ok she just get really tired afterwards. I am still working on the pale & medium antique rose afghan on my knitting board. This Sunday is my broothers one day a monthe with his girls. The oldest one is 15 & has been sending e-mails from school durring class. I will look for the pecan tart recipe & post later this weekend.


I hope the treatments work and that she recovers, radiation is very tiring. Hope you have a good weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 3rd radiation treatment today right now she is doing ok she just get really tired afterwards. I am still working on the pale & medium antique rose afghan on my knitting board. This Sunday is my broothers one day a monthe with his girls. The oldest one is 15 & has been sending e-mails from school durring class. I will look for the pecan tart recipe & post later this weekend.


I hope the treatments work and that she recovers, radiation is very tiring. Hope you have a good weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hi Dave and all KPers.
> 
> Looks like I might be on the first page. What a way to go.
> 
> ...


Glad you found one you liked, the little chef's hat is great fun. Do have a go at _Ice Blue_, the instructions look tricky, but it's not too bad if you take it steady and use yarn bobbins rather than whole balls of yarn, they can get a bit unmanageable with everything else going on!

Dave

_P.S. For anybody wondering, 'Ice Blue' is my latest egg cosy, it was missed from most of the automated newsletters, but is located at:_

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45881-1.html


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the sounds of your chili recipe, Dave. I think I'd have to leave out the parsnips, though, since I priced them the other day and they were $1.98 per pound. That's outrageous! Your recipe is quite different from the one I generally use.

John and I have been doing a little yard work yesterday and today. Had to dig up a dead azalea. The kid who cuts our grass kept hitting it with his riding lawn mower until it died. Then we worked on the hedge between our house and our neighbor's. It's his hedge, but he won't take care of it so I got out my lopping shears and cut most of the dead wood out. Now there are 3 barrels waiting for the trash pickup next week.

It sounds like the Christmas season has begun, at least in England, Washingon, DC, and NYC. The President lighted the tree on the Ellipse last night, and the tree at Rockefeller Center has been lighted; it looks beautiful on TV. I'm sure the one at Trafalgar Square is, too. Did you take a picture, Dave?

My shopping is almost done and now it's time to wrap and mail everything. That's the part I don't like. I've already told DH he doesn't have to buy me anything; I have my new kitten and I'm happy! You should have seen his face brighten when I told him; his smile was a mile wide -- he hates to shop!

Next week we should be greeting a new great grandson. 
He's due on the 7th, but he'll be born in Boise, ID, so it will be a while before we see him in person.

Lisa, your Mom is so lucky to have you helping her at this time. I know she appreciates you! 

I have a good recipe for fish chowder that I'll share with all of you this week. Right now I have a kitten sleeping in my lap and I don't want to disturb her to find the recipe. She is such a little hellion, she has worn herself out.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Had to chuckle about the kitten. Don't tell me that Little Hellion is her name. Thats just asking for trouble Doris. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party Dave, have never been here this early before. Usually 2 days before I get here. Lisa: hugs and good wishes to your Mom. Have a Great Weekend everyone and stay warm all.....Della


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all KPers.
> ...


Dave don't mean to sound dim or something. But what are yarn bobbins?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lisa my prayers are with you and your mom as she goes through her treatments. God bless you for being there for her.

I keep seeing parsnips in some of the recent recipes and am very interested in trying them. The chili receipe sounds yummy Dave; now to find some parsnips. I'll be at the Farmers Market in the morning but I've never seen them there; I'll have to ask and if none there I will investigate the corporate hell or whatever the catchy name you always give chain supermarkets. LOL 

I started a new job this week and absolutely love it. It is part time currently but has the potential to become full time. My DH's job hunt has still been dismal so I told him that if I can move to full time for him to becomek the house husband. Told him he would probably be a better house husband than I am as a housewife!LOL Hopefully I can become full time quickly; he will be eligible for social security in May so I am prayerful all will work out.

I hope everyone has had a good week and will have a productive and yet relaxing weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spending the night with my oldest DD 19 yr DD, youngest DS & 7 of the grandsons. I have forgotten how active they get. Going to be a fun cookie making day.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 3rd radiation treatment today right now she is doing ok she just get really tired afterwards. I am still working on the pale & medium antique rose afghan on my knitting board. This Sunday is my broothers one day a monthe with his girls. The oldest one is 15 & has been sending e-mails from school durring class. I will look for the pecan tart recipe & post later this weekend.


Lisa Hope the radiation treatment goes well.

Pecan tart may I have some!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that sounds like a fun day NanaCaren. My oldest grandson, almost 15 lives with me along with his siblings and mom. Occassionally he will surprise me and he will make cookies or a cake for everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa - being tired is one of the side effects of radiation treatments - tell your mother to listen to her body and when it says lay down - lay down. sending you and your mother warm thoughts and lots of positive energy and hugs.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 3rd radiation treatment today right now she is doing ok she just get really tired afterwards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening Dave and Everyone. 
The Chili recipe sounds really good, can't wait to try it.
Lisa, hope the treatments aren't too hard on her and that she recupperates quickly. 
Going to work on Christmas projects I need to finish, and finish decorating the tree.
Hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. I am stuffed...DD helped me make sushi roll and I ate way too much! The roasted vegetables also turned out good--a weird combo, but I enjoyed every bit of it. *oink*

The snow continues to fall, though it's still melting as it hits the ground now. This actually isn't the best scenario, since after dark the temperature will drop and that means possible ice. We are all home now, and I hope others who have to drive use caution. I am already ready for spring!

I finished up the scarf/beret set I was working on (pics soon) and will work on another WIP. I still have a couple to go before Christmas, but I don't feel pressured--don't let myself. People who get gifts from me know that they are often a little late. Heh.

We hope to get started with the baking soon--we haven't finalized the list yet. There are old standbys, of course, like the biscochitos (made sugar free for him) and gingerbread. We always try to do something new as well, and we haven't decided yet, but I'm looking forward to it. Perhaps Monday, as I plan to take a day off. Sunday night is our event at his work--I hope to get some decent pics to post for next week's tea party.

Hmm...cup of tea sounds really good right about now...something to aid the digestion, perhaps?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Season's Greetings Everyone! 
I still haven't made it away from the computer, but I'm getting busy right after I finish this and will be gone for the weekend, visiting the triplets out of town.

I just bought a new bottle of sweet vermouth so I can treat myself with Dave's new drink when I get back home and check up on all the KP news I missed while gone. It has to be vodka for me instead of gin, but I'll bet it won't hurt the drink at all. 
If I'm wrong, I guess I'll get the news when I check back in next week. 
Enjoy the weekend everyone.



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; it must be time for a party!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyrn49 - welcome to the tea party - we will look forward to hearing from you often - sorry about bert - but i am sending you warm thoughts and positive energy to help launch your new ship.

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna what are biscochitos?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, all! Resting with a glass of wine after Day 1 of the garage sale. We will close it down tomorrow and donate what is left. I am anxious to see how well we did. At least it is one step closer to getting the house sold. I do think garage sales are not worth the work, but we wanted to get as much as we could in order to help my mom with expenses till the house sells. May check in later, but I am pretty tired and we have to start at 6:30 in the am! Good night all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

That's a scary price for parsnips, Doris, but not so different from the price in UK supermarkets, I had a fright to-day when I saw the price of brussels sprouts which works out at US$1.20/lb, more than double what I pay for them in the market!

That kitten sounds like a handful, she's obviously already got you organised!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


I'd be completely lost with my cleaning lady, she's much more thorough than I'd ever be, she seems to run on cooking sherry!

I'm not even thinking about decorating yet, although we usually get a tree, mainly because I have a collection of antique ornaments that deserve an outing, some date back to the 1880s, also some very avant-garde modernist designs from the 1920s and 30s. I inherited many of them, but I acquired more when I wrote a lecture on the history of seasonal greenery and its symbolism some years ago.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Lisa my prayers are with you and your mom as she goes through her treatments. God bless you for being there for her.
> 
> I keep seeing parsnips in some of the recent recipes and am very interested in trying them. The chili receipe sounds yummy Dave; now to find some parsnips. I'll be at the Farmers Market in the morning but I've never seen them there; I'll have to ask and if none there I will investigate the corporate hell or whatever the catchy name you always give chain supermarkets. LOL
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the new job is a good one, hope it grows to full-time.

If you can't find parsnips, try substituting other vegetables, it's very flexible, we just happen to love parsnips!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlenna what are biscochitos?


Biscochitos are a sort of Mexican shortbread; I should have known to include the recipe! <grin> Here is the traditional one:

2 cups lard
1 cup sugar
1 to 2 tsp anise seed
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup wine
1 tsp salt
6 cups flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 cup sugar (reserved)
1 tsp cinnamon

Cream lard and sugar; add anise and beaten eggs and mix together. Sift baking powder, salt, and flour. Combine all together, alternately with wine. Roll 1/4 inch thick, cut and place on ungreased cookie sheet [Edit: use a round glass or cookie cutter about 3" diameter.]. Bake at 375F for 8-10 minutes. Mix sugar and cinnamon. When cookies are hot from oven, sprinkle both sides with cinnamon sugar mixture. Makes 6 dozen.

I use vegetable shortening and Splenda for the lower fat/sugar free version.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening all. 

Just finished celebrating my youngest 10th birthday. Wednesday we baked pumpkin muffins for her Thurs class, last night we baked even more muffins for her regular classroom, we made them 1/2 vanilla (on bottom) and choc on top with a cream filling. There is a new kid in class who is allergic to gluten so I had to figure something out for him, couldn't leave him out. After hunting in 3 grocery stores I finally found a gluten free choc cookie, so that was his treat today. He was so happy he told Mary no one had done that for him before. Mary wanted to go to dinner, so we decided on Mexican, she had a great time. 
So now the girls are off to their dad's and my weekend is over ... sad !!!
I need to start on an afghan for our adopted soldier, I'm thinking of the Bear Claw pattern, but I can't seem to make up my mind

Our Christmas tree will go up Sunday, I like to wait till after Mary's birthday, makes it more separate I think.

Have a fabulous weekend everyone

Marion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ho dave - time for a history lesson on seasonal greenery and symbolism.

sam

I'm not even thinking about decorating yet, although we usually get a tree, mainly because I have a collection of antique ornaments that deserve an outing, some date back to the 1880s, also some very avant-garde modernist designs from the 1920s and 30s. I inherited many of them, but I acquired more when I wrote a lecture on the history of seasonal greenery and its symbolism some years ago.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ho dave - time for a history lesson on seasonal greenery and symbolism.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

What Sam said! And do include a photo or two of your antique ornaments! history can be so facinating when there are pictures to accompany what is being discussed. It makes it come alive!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ho dave - time for a history lesson on seasonal greenery and symbolism.
> ...


What Sam said! And do include a photo or two of your antique ornaments! history can be so facinating when there are pictures to accompany what is being discussed. It makes it come alive!![/quote]

Yah, what they said! Sounds really interesting, would love to hear more about it. I'm heading to sleep I think, tomorrow is going to be a long day, DH has to go in to work for inventory from 8pm Sat -8am Sun. He works 7am-6pm Mon-Fri so is going to make for a short but interesting weekend.  Ah well, he's employed so can't complain about that one bit. night all, I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, please post pics of the triplets!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, those cookies sound great. Does it matter what kind of wine you use?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Della said:


> Had to chuckle about the kitten. Don't tell me that Little Hellion is her name. Thats just asking for trouble Doris. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party Dave, have never been here this early before. Usually 2 days before I get here. Lisa: hugs and good wishes to your Mom. Have a Great Weekend everyone and stay warm all.....Della


No, Della, that's not her real name, but maybe it should be. She can be so sweet and cuddly one minute, and an absolute terror the next. But she's only 3 1/2 months old so what can I expect? So far, she hasn't tried to climb the curtains, but it may be only a matter of time!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

That kitten sounds like a handful, she's obviously already got you organised!

Dave, I think the word is "trained." She loves the sound of crinkling (is that a word?) plastic bags. Since I have a lot of them around with knitting UFOs in them, she has a field day clawing and chewing them. The living rom floor is littered with her toys, but she prefers the things she is NOT supposed to get into.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, those cookies sound great. Does it matter what kind of wine you use?


I don't think it does matter; I use red as recommended to me by a very nice Pueblo lady who told me she's made them every Christmas for over 50 years (and she told me that years ago now).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

What a Long week! Had to take off work on Wednesday as I woke up with an earache. I went to dr.'s office and waited for 2 hours. Gave me some drops and am finally feeling back to normal (kind of). 

I don't know what to do I am at a loss thisw never happens to me all my needles are EMPTY! This week I made 3 capes, a pair of checkerboard slippers and a wrist basket. I don't know what to make next. I keep looking at my stash and my patterns and nothing is coming to me so I guess I will just wait until something "hits" me. Have a funeral to go to in the morning. Hopefully something will hit me soon. I need something to knit.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> ho dave - time for a history lesson on seasonal greenery and symbolism.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hi Crew,
Dave, Sam

I"m back this is usually how I do the Tea Party, poping in and out from time to time. Dave you really must give those christmas ornaments an outing and maybe be a picture for us.

When I lost my christmas ornaments in a house fire a few years ago I never replaced them. So give the ornaments a party.

But I came here to give you all my recipe for A Big Fat Greek Breakfast. Given to me by a Greek lady sometime ago.

My big fat Greek Breakfast.

Ingredients

1 onion medium to large finely chopped
2 eggs
1 capsicum roughly chopped
2 thin sliced chilli optional
1 large mushroom sliced thin
2 tomatoes or 400 gram tin roughly chopped
2tablespoons oil
1 clove of garlic

Now the pan must have a lid. Heat pan medium heat put in oil. Then put in onion and garlic cook for 1 to 2 minutes. Then put chilli. capsicum, mushroom, cook for 1 minute. Then the tomatoes. Cook for abput 4 minutes. Then on the top of all this crack the eggs. Put the lid on the pan and cook till they are done the way you like them. Enjoy with my good healthy. Great for breakfasts or a light dinner at night.

Parsnips are dear here too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Season's Greetings Everyone!
> I still haven't made it away from the computer, but I'm getting busy right after I finish this and will be gone for the weekend, visiting the triplets out of town.
> 
> I just bought a new bottle of sweet vermouth so I can treat myself with Dave's new drink when I get back home and check up on all the KP news I missed while gone. It has to be vodka for me instead of gin, but I'll bet it won't hurt the drink at all.
> ...


Hope you have a good trip. Sweet vermouth sometimes gets over-looked in England, but it's essential to quite a few classic cocktails, not least the _Manhattan_. This one has an interesting dispute surrounding its origins, a slightly different cocktail of the same name was already in existence when a banquet for presidential candidate Samuel J. Tilden at the Manhattan Club in New York, was hosted by Lady Randolph Churchill, the Mother of Winston Churchill.

The cocktail was far more successful than Tilden, the election of 1876 was possibly one of the most controversial ever, with claims of violence, vote-rigging and fraud being attributed to both sides. The election was a fiasco that threatened a constitutional crisis and was only resolved by an unwritten agreement between the two parties known as the _Compromise of 1877_, which has also been called the _Corrupt Bargain_. This arrangement gave the disputed Presidency to Republican candidate Rutherford B. Hayes, in return for withdrawal of the troops propping up Republican State Governorships in Florida, Louisiana and South Carolina. I think Tilden holds the record as being the candidate with the highest percentage of the popular vote, about 51%, not to actually gain the Presidency; apologies for the vagueness, I don't have my notes to hand at the moment. The entire election process and the other events in the aftermath of the American Civil War was a fascinating period in American history.

Sorry for digressing, Lady Randolph Churchill's banquet was such a success that the cocktail served became the definitive version.

*Manhattan Cocktail*

In a mixing glass, pour 2 measures of good rye bourbon, 1 measure of sweet vermouth, one measure of dry vermouth and a dash of Angostura bitters over hard ice. Stir gently to thoroughly chill the mixture without 'bruising' or discolouring them. Strain into a chilled cocktail glass and serve garnished with a cherry and a twist of orange zest.

For a *Sweet Manhattan*, popular in the 1960s, use 2 measures of bourbon and two measures of sweet vermouth with a teaspoonful of juice from the jar of marashino cherries. Chill, strain and serve as for the classic cocktail above.

Another variant is the *Rob Roy*, in this cocktail the mixture is two measures of Scotch to one measure of sweet vermouth and a dash of Angostura. Mixed as above but without the garnish, this cocktail can be served either _straight-up_ or _on the rocks_ as desired, you need to be specific when you order this cocktail in a bar.

Moving on from the _Manhattan_, you might like the _Tango_ cocktail which was created in Paris when the tango became the fashionable dance craze just before _The Great War_ of 1914-18. This cocktail shouldn't be confused with the _Tango Martini_ which is completely different with a _Bacardi_ base.

*Tango Cocktail*

2 measures dry gin
1 measure sweet vermouth
1 measure dry vermouth
half measure cointreau or triple-sec

Shake all the ingredients with rough-chopped ice and strain into a cocktail glass, garnish with either a cocktail cherry or a cube of mango.

Those should get everybody in party mood and rushing to the drinks cabinet, although it's a little too early for me at 9:45a.m., to go for much more than a _Buck's Fizz!_ However, I did once get into all kinds of hot water with the press for daring to give a semi-public lecture on _The History and Cultural Signifcance of the Dry Martini_, during the course of which I mixed around two dozen of the forty or so variations at 10:00a.m. Since all the attendees were adults and didn't exactly need to be forced to sample them, I couldn't see the problem, I suspect the pair of Fleet Street hacks skulking at the back of the lecture theatre with their note-books were simply annoyed they didn't get to try any of them. Anyway, it was all highly amusing since I was portrayed as some kind of evil corruptor of the nation's youth, great advertising for the college's courses, applications shot up!

So to avoid being accused of being irresponsible, do drink sensibly everybody and don't try driving, riding motorcycles or operating machinery after sampling any of the above; mix yourself another and relax with your feet up for the rest of the day and allow your other half and the children do all the housework while you watch!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> ho dave - time for a history lesson on seasonal greenery and symbolism.
> 
> sam


I normally save it for when I'm thoroughly fed up with Christmas and am feeling more pagan than Emperor Diocletian! As a tease to get your mind working, think Cthonian!

Glass baubles, however, were invented for Christmas trees in the Victorian era. Until then, trees were entirely decorated with biscuits, sweets, fruits wrapped in foil and painted pine cones. The earliest blown glass baubles were made in the shape of lemons, oranges, nuts and pine cones, our modern designs followed from those.

I think I'll let you all have some fun in the book-stacks of your local public and college libraries, an entertaining project for a December day!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all my dear Tea Party friends. I plan on going through my recipes and get them posted after getting my chores done this weekend since nothing seems to planned.
I guess I should try to get some sleep since it's after 2:30.am.

If anyone comes across a knitted Betty Boop hat, I'd love to have the pattern. If I had enough time I would gragh her out on a floppy hat but I have so many projects going and my fingers are making my projects slow..

Take care love to all, be safe and happy.
Sharon


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello all my dear Tea Party friends. I plan on going through my recipes and get them posted after getting my chores done this weekend since nothing seems to planned.
> I guess I should try to get some sleep since it's after 2:30.am.
> 
> If anyone comes across a knitted Betty Boop hat, I'd love to have the pattern. If I had enough time I would gragh her out on a floppy hat but I have so many projects going and my fingers are making my projects slow..
> ...


Good morning Sharon, how's your back, I hope it is improving, although by my calculations you're up either pretty late or very early!

Can't wait to a raid on your cook-book, I'm always ready to try out something new on the gannets!

I haven't seen a Betty Boop hat anywhere, but I'll keep my eyes open.

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I cleaned my house and met my daughter, three grandsons and baby (five week old) granddaughter for the Christmad Party at Lawson in the Blue Mountains took them home stayed for a while and then came home and started cleaning out the double bedroom, cupboards and then the single room at front, had pizza's for dinner and then finished off and now back to the website.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I cleaned my house and met my daughter, three grandsons and baby (five week old) granddaughter for the Christmad Party at Lawson in the Blue Mountains took them home stayed for a while and then came home and started cleaning out the double bedroom, cupboards and then the single room at front, had pizza's for dinner and then finished off and now back to the website.


Gosh, you have been productive! I've had breakfast and am currently watching the boys on bike-cleaning duty, it's a little too chilly for them to engage in their customary water-fight to-day!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

No, Della, that's not her real name, but maybe it should be. She can be so sweet and cuddly one minute, and an absolute terror the next. But she's only 3 1/2 months old so what can I expect? So far, she hasn't tried to climb the curtains, but it may be only a matter of time![/quote]

Kittens can be a contradiction!! When my 9-yr old BJ was about 6 months old, she and I spent a month with my sister and BIL while my apt was being readied. They have a long hallway and she would run down it so fast, she'd be running on the wall about 6 inches above the floor. She's settled a lot now. We found out last week, she has asthma!! So she's now on prednisone. Vet bills are almost as expensive as my dr's bills!! Thank goodness, for pet insurance.
JuneK


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I generally don't share recipes. That's because I so seldom cook from them and when I do, I use them more as guides or suggestions rather than instructions. Early in our marriage (now married just over 28 years)my husband would urge me to write down what I did as I did it so it could be replicated. A common complaint was, "Well, I guess we'll never see that again!"

Last night was not an exception to the rule but I thought I'd share anyway. I had frozen some corn this summer and needed a bit for a dish earlier in the week so I wanted to use the remainder. I wanted fish (settled on tuna when I stopped in the store) and thought of a warm, salsa-like mixture to go with it. The result was very well received by both DH and 23 yr. old son so here is the (approximate)recipe:

Warm Corn Salsa---

2 Tbsp. olive oil
1 medium onion, diced
1 large clove garlic, minced or grated or pressed 
1/4 cup diced red sweet pepper
1-1 1/2 cups corn kernels, drained of any liquid
15 oz. can black beans, rinsed and drained
1/4 tsp. chipotle chili powder
salt and pepper to taste

Heat the olive oil in a large frying/saute pan. Add onion, garlic and sweet pepper and cook till softened but not charred. Add the corn and heat through. (If you like the toasty charred taste, go ahead and crank up the heat and add a little char at this point. The garlic should be dispersed throughout enough that you shouldn't have to worry too much about it turning bitter if it gets a little char to it.) Over low heat, stir in the black beans then sprinkle the chipotle powder on top and stir till well incorporated. Add salt and ground black pepper to taste. Serve warm as a topping to fish/meats or use as a side dish.

Feel free to modify the ingredients or volume as it suits you and yours. All quantities are estimates of what I used with the exception of the garlic, onion, beans and chipotle (because I probably used 2x as much chipotle for my family but most of our friends like things milder).


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds lovely and makes me wish I was there to go this evening ! Thanks for the recipes , I'll have to try them . Have a fun time !!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


You have taken the first steps to getting back on your feet. It's great that you're thinking of putting your decorations up. It shows that you are seeing light at the end of the tunnel. Well done. You will have good days and bad days, but the good days will outnumber the bad.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ........
> 
> Those should get everybody in party mood and rushing to the drinks cabinet, although it's a little too early for me at 9:45a.m., to go for much more than a _Buck's Fizz!_ However, I did once get into all kinds of hot water with the press for daring to give a semi-public lecture on _The History and Cultural Signifcance of the Dry Martini_, during the course of which I mixed around two dozen of the forty or so variations at 10:00a.m. Since all the attendees were adults and didn't exactly need to be forced to sample them, I couldn't see the problem, I suspect the pair of Fleet Street hacks skulking at the back of the lecture theatre with their note-books were simply annoyed they didn't get to try any of them. Anyway, it was all highly amusing since I was portrayed as some kind of evil corruptor of the nation's youth, great advertising for the college's courses, applications shot up!
> 
> ...


I would love to take your sage advice and become a spectator for a day! Unfortunately (?) for me, once the drinks cabinet is opened the whole rest of the family, except the youngest son, would join me in the spectator section, drink in hand. The youngest son is at college and not available for maid duty. Maybe it's not so unfortunate for me that the older 2 sons can join DH and me in a drink. DH and I tend to fall back on "the same old thing" while they are adventurous and willing to raid our cabinet to come up with something new and sometimes tasty.


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr D and I are recovering after 4 hours of 20 high spirited girls = and 2 boys = at our home for an early end of year party. Both our g/daughters are going to another school in 2012 and as neither had a birthday party this year, it was a celebration for them. It is not usual to entertain at home for 10 - 13 year olds in their group. Usually they are taken to a venue for an activity and food. These two wanted to have an old fashioned party with party games and home cooked food.
It was a great evening, and fine enough for all activities to be outside. We were pleased that all the parents came promptly at 9 0'clock to take them home...and cleaning up with 4 adults and the 2 girls was quick.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Dave, thank you for this recipe. I'm going to give it a try and will share it with my vegetarian friends.

Here is a link to a webcam of Trafalgar Square. You might have to watch a bit till it points toward the tree. One thing that I noticed on our visits to London is that our trees here are opulently decorated, while those in the UK are more simply "garnished." I'm going to check back with this webcam after dark so that I can see the tree with the lights on.

http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafalgarsquare_streaming.php

Thanks for sharing all these things, Dave. This is my first time attending the "tea party," too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

"I normally save it for when I'm thoroughly fed up with Christmas and am feeling more pagan than Emperor Diocletian! As a tease to get your mind working, think Cthonian!"

Doesn't that have something to do with octopi-like creatures from the underworld? I'm having trouble picturing you as a Chthonian!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> ...... I had frozen some corn this summer and needed a bit for a dish earlier in the week so I wanted to use the remainder. I wanted fish (settled on tuna when I stopped in the store) and thought of a warm, salsa-like mixture to go with it. The result was very well received by both DH and 23 yr. old son so here is the (approximate)recipe:
> 
> Warm Corn Salsa---
> 
> ...


OOPS! I forgot about the parsley! I chopped a mound of fresh parsley and stirred it in at the end.

The revised 'recipe':

Warm Corn Salsa---

2 Tbsp. olive oil
1 medium onion, diced
1 large clove garlic, minced or grated or pressed 
1/4 cup diced red sweet pepper
1-1 1/2 cups corn kernels, drained of any liquid
15 oz. can black beans, rinsed and drained
1/4 tsp. chipotle chili powder
salt and pepper to taste
large handful of fresh parsley, chopped

Heat the olive oil in a large frying/saute pan. Add onion, garlic and sweet pepper and cook till softened but not charred. Add the corn and heat through. (If you like the toasty charred taste, go ahead and crank up the heat and add a little char at this point. The garlic should be dispersed throughout enough that you shouldn't have to worry too much about it turning bitter if it gets a little char to it.) Over low heat, stir in the black beans then sprinkle the chipotle powder on top and stir till well incorporated. Add salt and ground black pepper to taste. Stir in parsley. Serve warm as a topping to fish/meats or use as a side dish.

Feel free to modify the ingredients or volume as it suits you and yours. All quantities are estimates of what I used with the exception of the garlic, onion, beans and chipotle (because I probably used 2x as much chipotle for my family but most of our friends like things milder).


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

This should be the right place for my Russian Traditional Soup.
BORSH
There are as many recipes for it as there households in Russia.
Recipe
a). On the frying pan
onion 8.81oz
carrots 5.29oz
oil 2 table spoon
salt, pepper, 
fresh tomatoes cut into small pieces 14.5oz or same amount from the can or tomatoes past could be used. 3 table spoons diluted in a cup of water.
b). in pan
bullion 3 liters
beets 14.79oz
lemon juice 1 table spoon
bay leaf 3-5
potatoes 11.16 oz
salt, black pepper, ginger powder
white cabbage 11.16oz
sweet pepper (optional) 1, cut in small peaces put in the pot with parsley steams 
parsley
1 tea spoon sugar (optional)






All the steps are in the video.

Enjoy!


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I opened this Saturday morning. Love the exchanges here. Great weekend to everyone

I am knitting fingerless gloves for granddaughters and hope to knit a hat for great granddaughter before Christmas.

Made cookies to take to granddaughter who is on equestrian team at her college. They are having a show today and needed help with refreshments. Plan to take off from there to do a little shop on my own for the holidays.

Daughter in law wants to know what I want for Christmas. What would be a good gift to suggest for me that would help with just returning to knitting?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Good Morning all KP'ers. LadyRN, know what you mean about losing your husband, and Lisa, I hope your Mom's radiation is successful. Not only does the treatment tire her out, but, there are other things to contend with too. Losing her taste was one of the things my Mom complained about. I lost my Dad, Mom, Husband, and 10 other family members within 3 years of each other. It started in 2000 with my Dad. You will survive whatever is put before you if you give it all over to your god and let him take care of it.
Hope you all have a warm and safe weekend and take time to enjoy this Christmas Season.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

It was a busy week for me this week. Along with the ususal 40 hrs work I managed to get a extra 8 hours in. That will be nice come next weeks paycheck. I got my work schedule changed for the better, plus and this is a small feat but eventful for me ..I learned how to transfer photos from my phone to my computer so I can post my finished projects and share. WooHooo I am styling now. LOL!!! Went out to dinner with my daughter and grandkids and her boyfriend last night. I hate doing that as it is so filling. It is called Ashian Fusion. Buffet all you can eat. The food is excellent and I tend to eat too much. Came home and fell asleep knitting on the couch. I hate that when that happens!!!!!!! :-( Working on the last Dragon Scarf for the GS's for Christmas and will diffently be glad when those are done. I learned a valuable lesson this week. Just don't when you are on a time schedule let anyone see what you are making. They will ask you to make them one. One of my clients mother saw the dragon scarf I was making when she came and visited and said she had to have 1 for her grandson. She whipped out some money and said please make me one. It was way more that what she needed to pay. But I got it done and almost delivered. But it was worth it as she is a nice person and I didn't mind doing it. Looking forward to the week coming up as I will be starting on diffrent projects and getting out my Christmas decorations and starting with the decorating.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> It was a busy week for me this week. Along with the ususal 40 hrs work I managed to get a extra 8 hours in. That will be nice come next weeks paycheck. I got my work schedule changed for the better, plus and this is a small feat but eventful for me ..I learned how to transfer photos from my phone to my computer so I can post my finished projects and share. WooHooo I am styling now. LOL!!! Went out to dinner with my daughter and grandkids and her boyfriend last night. I hate doing that as it is so filling. It is called Ashian Fusion. Buffet all you can eat. The food is excellent and I tend to eat too much. Came home and fell asleep knitting on the couch. I hate that when that happens!!!!!!! :-( Working on the last Dragon Scarf for the GS's for Christmas and will diffently be glad when those are done. I learned a valuable lesson this week. Just don't when you are on a time schedule let anyone see what you are making. They will ask you to make them one. One of my clients mother saw the dragon scarf I was making when she came and visited and said she had to have 1 for her grandson. She whipped out some money and said please make me one. It was way more that what she needed to pay. But I got it done and almost delivered. But it was worth it as she is a nice person and I didn't mind doing it. Looking forward to the week coming up as I will be starting on diffrent projects and getting out my Christmas decorations and starting with the decorating.


All the dragon scarf patterns I have seen are crochet. Is there one that is knitted?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a spouse. What a good idea to get someone in to help you clean the house. As things around you get more manageable, you will feel better. Getting organized and cleaning things out always makes me feel better-- afterwards!!
Keep being positive about that " new ship." Cherish the memories, but set sail for new waters! Hugs to you, friend!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> If anyone comes across a knitted Betty Boop hat, I'd love to have the pattern. If I had enough time I would gragh her out on a floppy hat but I have so many projects going and my fingers are making my projects slow..
> 
> Take care love to all, be safe and happy.
> Sharon


I found this chart (for plastic canvas, but you might be able to adapt it into a hat): http://www.mountainharmony.com/crafts/pdf/cartoons/pcpat_bettyboop.pdf I hope the link works and the pattern will be suitable.

It's Saturday morning here; I've sent him off to work and will soon be going myself (two more weeks and then off for the holiday for a few days--more knitting time, woohoo!). We only ended up with an inch or so of snow here last night, but more is predicted over the weekend, and we shall see. It's what I call "scraggly snow"; it's enough to see it's there but not enough to cover everything prettily, rather like a scraggly beard on a fella. Ha ha.

I am hoping the rest of the snow will hold off a bit, so we can get the Christmas event out of the way safely (it's tomorrow night). DD and I have our supplies ready to go for the ornament workshop, and I'm looking forward to some hot cider and some Pueblo dancing.

Seeing the posts about losing a spouse brought back some memories for me...my husband died in October (12 years ago now), and that first Christmas afterward was really hard. The kids and I put off doing a lot of things, but in the end, we did get the tree up. One thing we did that really stays special in my memory is go to the Angel Tree at one of the stores--we took the money we would have spent on his presents and bought for a couple people on the tree. The kids got to think about helping others and I think it made us realize what was really important, too--we still had each other and we could get through it. We also got a special angel ornament and put his name on it for that year. Losing someone close to us is never easy, but focus on taking care of yourself for a change--go at your own pace and do what you want/need to do for you.

I'm off for another cup of coffee and to add a few more rows to this project before duty calls...have a blessed day, all!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I like the sounds of your chili recipe, Dave. I think I'd have to leave out the parsnips, though, since I priced them the other day and they were $1.98 per pound. That's outrageous! Your recipe is quite different from the one I generally use.
> 
> John and I have been doing a little yard work yesterday and today. Had to dig up a dead azalea. The kid who cuts our grass kept hitting it with his riding lawn mower until it died. Then we worked on the hedge between our house and our neighbor's. It's his hedge, but he won't take care of it so I got out my lopping shears and cut most of the dead wood out. Now there are 3 barrels waiting for the trash pickup next week.
> 
> ...


Maybe he can give you a gift card to get some toys for the little hellion to keep her occupied! We just got two little kitties-- been with us about three weeks-- and they are such fun to watch chasing each other around, skidding on the floor, playing with anything and everything. I love then they are on opposite sides of a door, poking their little paws at each other through the crack in the door, then under the door, then, POUNCE! They jump out and onto each other! Then they are rolling around in the hallway!
They wear each other out, which is great for me so I can knit!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Spending the night with my oldest DD 19 yr DD, youngest DS & 7 of the grandsons. I have forgotten how active they get. Going to be a fun cookie making day.


Wow! Sounds like wonderful, joyful chaos! What fabulous memories for you all! Next weekend I will be gingerbread house-making with my seven year-old nephew and my son and his new girlfriend. I have been making gg houses for over 20 years with students, nieces and nephews, my sons, and pretty much anyone who wants to join me!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> TGIF and my horrid week is over. Now for a family Christmas time and planning....


Sounds like you really earned some downtime this weekend. Enjoy every minute and here's hoping next week is better! :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Needleme said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > TGIF and my horrid week is over. Now for a family Christmas time and planning....
> ...


Thank you. MIL passed away and was burried last Wednesday.

Now let me tell you all about the disappointing Santa parade we had last night at 6:30pm. Typically we always have an evening parade and the floats are all lit up with lights of every color. We usually have about 20 floats and groups in the parade and of course Santa brings up the rear of the parade on the pumper fire truck. The parade lines up outside my house. Well, there were only 5-6 floats in all and no Santa. The theme this year was "inflatables" and there were only 4 small inflated snowmen on one float. :-( Hummmmmmmm,

Today I am wrapping presents and then going over to my Mom and Dads. I shall give her a hand to get her tree up. She is baking ginger bread cookies today I think.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That kitten sounds like a handful, she's obviously already got you organised!
> 
> Dave, I think the word is "trained." She loves the sound of crinkling (is that a word?) plastic bags. Since I have a lot of them around with knitting UFOs in them, she has a field day clawing and chewing them. The living rom floor is littered with her toys, but she prefers the things she is NOT supposed to get into.


So is our house! My kitties love to play with tp rolls cut in half and crumpled up newspaper. There are furry things, feathery things, a large scratching post.. It is like when my kids were little and there were always toys underfoot and baby stuff set up all over!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna, what a wonderful way to ease the heartbreak of the season after losing a spouse! You were able at the same time to teach your children about generosity to others. Bless you!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I generally don't share recipes. That's because I so seldom cook from them and when I do, I use them more as guides or suggestions rather than instructions. Early in our marriage (now married just over 28 years)my husband would urge me to write down what I did as I did it so it could be replicated. A common complaint was, "Well, I guess we'll never see that again!"
> 
> Last night was not an exception to the rule but I thought I'd share anyway. I had frozen some corn this summer and needed a bit for a dish earlier in the week so I wanted to use the remainder. I wanted fish (settled on tuna when I stopped in the store) and thought of a warm, salsa-like mixture to go with it. The result was very well received by both DH and 23 yr. old son so here is the (approximate)recipe:
> 
> ...


Ooh, yum! Going to have to try this!! Thanks!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I had frozen some corn this summer and needed a bit for a dish earlier in the week so I wanted to use the remainder. I wanted fish (settled on tuna when I stopped in the store) and thought of a warm, salsa-like mixture to go with it. The result was very well received by both DH and 23 yr. old son so here is the (approximate)recipe:
> ...


Cilantro might be yummy too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin.
Thanks again for another recipe Dave. 
Cold and raining here. They have been predicting snow all week and all we have had is rain. Don't know if it will be a brown Christmas or a White one.
Trying to finish Christmas gifts. Don't want to do what I did last year. Had to stay up all night the night before Christmas eve.
Turkey Pot Pie tonight,should taste good. Made fruit cakes this last week with a recipe from a lady in England. It was first time trying to make. Dad keeps talking about my grandma's fruit cake. So thought I would give it a try. Had a panic when lifting it to put in oven didn't know they would feel like lifting brick. Had a taste and sure are good. Never like them as always bought from store. But these are wonderful. Hope all have a good weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sorlenna, what a wonderful way to ease the heartbreak of the season after losing a spouse! You were able at the same time to teach your children about generosity to others. Bless you!!


Thank you...people have done for me/us over the years, and I try to give back. It's kind of funny, too--just the other day my son mentioned that (Hey, Mom, remember when...?), so knowing that they remember warms my heart. Even now, the kids don't ask for a lot for Christmas. I wish I could do the Angel tree every year, but finances don't always allow for it (and my partner and I don't buy gifts for one another, either). I do always try to do some stash knitting and donate things like chemo hats (one year I made some Santa hats for the oncologist's office) and baby hats, as well as hats and scarves for the coat drive. I know what it feels like to do without and the worst is knowing that kids don't have what they need, much less what they want...I always said if I ever win the lottery, I will be Santa all over town! Of course, my practical nature prevents me buying tickets, so there's that. Ha ha!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

just a quik reply, we finally got dad home from hosp. after a wk. got some cronic prob. going on. but what will be will be. 
ladyrn49, i am so sorry for your loss, just keep remembering the good memories.
recipes look good this time. i love chili and soups. i have a big pot of home made chick noodle soup made now. we plan to get our leaves raked and in the ditch for the vac. truck to cme by and get. i get tired of the maddi and bailey bringing in the yard when they go outside. 
i am finishing up mylast christmas slouch hat for nephew. its a navy with a tweedy look. i have to lay off it today, cause my r. hand is really stiff. 
we need to get some of our candy making done, i always take my hair dresser some home made choc/caremel and we usually dip some of the lg. pretsils and fix her some pecan clusters. i have a friend boil a can of eagle brand milk covered in water the whole time (unopened) you boil it slow for several hrs. then when its cool its the best caramel you have ever tasted. when she quits doing the caramel for me i won't make the turtles any more, reg. caramel is just to thick. i have my dab of shopping done, needs wraped.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SHCooper, that warm corn salsa sounds right up my BF's alley...might have to serve it up soon and see what he thinks!


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the tea party and reading all the comments, Thank you Dave for hosting and for the recipe, I plan to make this veggie chilli. 
It has been a busy week here, sewing pot holders for GD and her friend,plus knitting her a pair of fingerless gloves.
Everyone have a safe and blessed week end.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a busy week for me this week. Along with the ususal 40 hrs work I managed to get a extra 8 hours in. That will be nice come next weeks paycheck. I got my work schedule changed for the better, plus and this is a small feat but eventful for me ..I learned how to transfer photos from my phone to my computer so I can post my finished projects and share. WooHooo I am styling now. LOL!!! Went out to dinner with my daughter and grandkids and her boyfriend last night. I hate doing that as it is so filling. It is called Ashian Fusion. Buffet all you can eat. The food is excellent and I tend to eat too much. Came home and fell asleep knitting on the couch. I hate that when that happens!!!!!!! :-( Working on the last Dragon Scarf for the GS's for Christmas and will diffently be glad when those are done. I learned a valuable lesson this week. Just don't when you are on a time schedule let anyone see what you are making. They will ask you to make them one. One of my clients mother saw the dragon scarf I was making when she came and visited and said she had to have 1 for her grandson. She whipped out some money and said please make me one. It was way more that what she needed to pay. But I got it done and almost delivered. But it was worth it as she is a nice person and I didn't mind doing it. Looking forward to the week coming up as I will be starting on diffrent projects and getting out my Christmas decorations and starting with the decorating.
> ...


I don't know much about crochet and found this pattern for the knitted version. It is called Firey Dragon Scarf. Go to http://funknitsforkids.com. They work up fast and fun to do.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Needleme, the woman at the shelter tried to get me to adopt 2 kittens instead of 1, but I was thinking dollar signs at the vet so I said "no, one is enough." I haven't been able to do any knitting or crocheting while she's around, which I miss, but I'm thinking that eventually she'll settle down. Your kittens sound like a lot of fun; they're fun to watch.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Needleme, the woman at the shelter tried to get me to adopt 2 kittens instead of 1, but I was thinking dollar signs at the vet so I said "no, one is enough." I haven't been able to do any knitting or crocheting while she's around, which I miss, but I'm thinking that eventually she'll settle down. Your kittens sound like a lot of fun; they're fun to watch.


Oh, yes, that's a good point. I hope they stay healthy!! Probably pet insurance would be a wise investment.
I do adore them. Last night they both slept on my pillow. I got the lower right hand corner. Too cute! I don't really mind the major crick in my neck...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I can't remember why, but we used to drive for miles to a restaurant in Maryland for Sunday dinner. Either it was a dry County or else they didn't have a liquor license, but anyway they served mocktails and one of them was a Manhattan. It was pretty tasty as I recall, but don't know the ingredients.

Good ole DH bought all the alcoholic ingredients for eggnog on Wednesday, but forgot to tell me so I could buy some eggnog. So we won't be celebrating for awhile unless I make my own. I like the Safeway brand; it's so creamy.

I have a kitten on my lap again; she's wide awake and having fun biting her own back feet and tail! At least, she's not running across my keyboard. She did that twice yesterday; don't know which keys she hit, but the computer "froze" and I had to shut down. I still love her!!

Dave, would love to see a pic of your tree after it's decorated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went out for one kitty (almost ten years ago now) and ended up with two--they are so hard to resist! I'm glad we took them both, though.

I have been watching the live webcast of my hometown's Christmas parade...it's pretty cheesy but still making me homesick!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Needleme said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Spending the night with my oldest DD 19 yr DD, youngest DS & 7 of the grandsons. I have forgotten how active they get. Going to be a fun cookie making day.
> ...


Please share some pictures of your creations. I love gingerbread houses; must be the kid in me. I remember checking into a hotel where the lobby had a display of them and I oohed and aahed. What do you do with the ones you make?

We used to tour the White House at Christmas (before 9/11) and the WH Chef always had a gingerbread display.

A couple of years ago I bought a little kit for $1.00 that had the templates to make a tiny house. Maybe I'll give it a try and give it to my next door neighbor. She has 6 children and they might enjoy it. I might even make one for each of them!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We usually have a "show" of gingerbread houses at the mall here around this time--wow, the things people come up with! DD and I have yet to make ours.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave,
TOO funny! I started looking at the recipes and didn't note the title of the coctail. I thought, "Boy, this is going to be some very interesting chili!" Thank you big bunches for the veggie chili recipe!!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This too funny about the Greek Breakfast. That is why I love Dave's veggie chili, it's a Greek thing. We are supposed to be fasting from meat and dairy [basically anything that is not veggie.]
marilyn


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning Sharon, how's your back, I hope it is improving, although by my calculations you're up either pretty late or very early!

Can't wait to a raid on your cook-book, I'm always ready to try out something new on the gannets!

I haven't seen a Betty Boop hat anywhere, but I'll keep my eyes open.

Dave[/quote]
You are right It's very early in the morning. I finally gave up and started cleaning about 6:00 am. So I'm ahead of the game. I'll start on the raid later today. I want to get a variety. Chat later.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the support. It means a lot to me. The Forum has become my family.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Am I the only one that has not received the newsletter for this date? I have tried to find out what happened but get no response.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I found this chart (for plastic canvas, but you might be able to adapt it into a hat): http://www.mountainharmony.com/crafts/pdf/cartoons/pcpat_bettyboop.pdf I hope the link works and the pattern will be suitable.

Thank you this should would out splendidly. I can chart it into the hat pattern. Thank you again for finding these for me.
Sharon


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

It seems like the world is up-side-down or global warming...it is a beautiful sunny day here in Montreal (actually off the island of Montreal). Nevertheless, the Christmas arts & crafts opened yesterday in the pouring rain. Since it is an outside affair that lasts until Xmas eve, some snow that stays would be nice. Right now it is -2 C or 30 F but the sun is nice and warm. Cleaned house this morning in anticipation of the grand-kids arrival tomorrow. Time to take my afternoon walk with the dog before the sun hides and it gets colder. Enjoy your week-end everyone!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just a quik reply, we finally got dad home from hosp. after a wk. got some cronic prob. going on. but what will be will be.
> ladyrn49, i am so sorry for your loss, just keep remembering the good memories.
> recipes look good this time. i love chili and soups. i have a big pot of home made chick noodle soup made now. we plan to get our leaves raked and in the ditch for the vac. truck to cme by and get. i get tired of the maddi and bailey bringing in the yard when they go outside.
> i am finishing up mylast christmas slouch hat for nephew. its a navy with a tweedy look. i have to lay off it today, cause my r. hand is really stiff.
> we need to get some of our candy making done, i always take my hair dresser some home made choc/caremel and we usually dip some of the lg. pretsils and fix her some pecan clusters. i have a friend boil a can of eagle brand milk covered in water the whole time (unopened) you boil it slow for several hrs. then when its cool its the best caramel you have ever tasted. when she quits doing the caramel for me i won't make the turtles any more, reg. caramel is just to thick. i have my dab of shopping done, needs wraped.


Now you can buy canned dulce de leche sometimes in the market. That is the caramelized condensed milk. Around here we have Nestles. It may not be as dark as you would make it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I found this chart (for plastic canvas, but you might be able to adapt it into a hat): http://www.mountainharmony.com/crafts/pdf/cartoons/pcpat_bettyboop.pdf I hope the link works and the pattern will be suitable.
> 
> Thank you this should would out splendidly. I can chart it into the hat pattern. Thank you again for finding these for me.
> Sharon


Glad to hear it! I do hope you'll post a picture when you get things finished up and things are a bit calmer.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


So sorry to hear of your loss. I, too, lost my husband and everything went south. Next Sat. will be 2 years since my DH died. It took me at least one year to get back on my feet, meaning trying to do anything at all. Now my house is on the market - albeit a lousy time to try to sell - and I'm looking forward to a new beginning. You will too. Blessings to you


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Am I the only one that has not received the newsletter for this date? I have tried to find out what happened but get no response.


Maybe you did the same thing I did. I sent a KP email to my Spam folder so Admin (the KP software, really) has cut me off for two months. Then I can request to be reinstated. It hurts, but only for a few minutes. You can get around it by logging on to the KP Home page, scrolling down to the bottom and clicking on "Latest Digest."


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all somwhow managed to miss posting any thing last weekend. Busy week with church activities for Christmas- haven't even finished all the kp newsletters for this week. But did manage to get some time just watching the cricket (and knitting of course). Last night needed to take a slice out so made one of my favourites.

White Chocolate and Coconut Slice.
70g (1/3rd cup firmly packed) brown sugar
2 tablespoons golden syrup
150 gm butter
1/2 teaspoon vanilla essence
1x 200 gm pack Arnotts Rice Cookies, finely crushed
65gm (1/2 cup) slivered almonds
45gm (1/2 cup) desicatted coconut
180gm good quality white chocolate
150gm (1 cup) pure icing sugar
2 tablespoons thin cream.

Grease 18x28cm slab pan with melted butter. Line with non-stick baking paper (I can't see any point in both these steps so omit the greasing).
Combine the brown sugar, golden syrup and 100gm butter in a medium saucepan over low heat. Cook stirring until the butter melts and the mixture is smooth. Remove from the heat and mix in the vanilla.
Combine the biscuits, coconut, almonds and half the chocolate (coarsely chopped) in a bowl. Add the vanilla mixture and stir until combined. Spoon mixture and press firmly over the base. Cover and place in fridge for two hours.
Place remaining butter and chocolate in a heatproof bowl over a saucepan of simmering water. Cook, stirring until chocolate melts and the mixture is smooth. (Or microwave on medium power at 1 minute intervals stirring after each). Remove from heat. Sift the icing sugar over the chocolate mixture. Gradually add the cream and stir until a smooth paste forms.
Spread the choclate mixture over the biscuit base and set aside for 15 minutes to set. Cut into squares and serve.

I have never tried it with other biscuits, but I assume other plain ones would work for those who may have difficulty finding Arnotts biscuits. (remember these are a sweet biscuit not a rice cracker). Golden Syrup I remember also caused problems previously. I can't remember what the conclusion was, but it comes from sugar cane, is a thick syrup but much lighter is colour and flavour than things like molasses and treacle.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Crew,
Dave, Sam

But I came here to give you all my recipe for A Big Fat Greek Breakfast. Given to me by a Greek lady sometime ago.

My big fat Greek Breakfast.

Ingredients

1 onion medium to large finely chopped
2 eggs
1 capsicum roughly chopped
2 thin sliced chilli optional
1 large mushroom sliced thin
2 tomatoes or 400 gram tin roughly chopped
2tablespoons oil
1 clove of garlic

Now the pan must have a lid. Heat pan medium heat put in oil. Then put in onion and garlic cook for 1 to 2 minutes. Then put chilli. capsicum, mushroom, cook for 1 minute. Then the tomatoes. Cook for abput 4 minutes. Then on the top of all this crack the eggs. Put the lid on the pan and cook till they are done the way you like them. Enjoy with my good healthy. Great for breakfasts or a light dinner at night.

Parsnips are dear here too.[/quote]

Had to look up "capsicum"..over here in US we call them Red Bell Peppers, another good language lesson. Thanks ....Della


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


We might be talking about 2 different things. I am interested in the dragon scales / crocodile scales pattern, not a scarf that looks like a dragon. Cute though they are, I have no youngsters to appreciate those scarfs. I just am intrigued by the layering of the "scales" that I saw but all the sites with information are for crochet. Perhaps the technique can't be replicated in knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> We might be talking about 2 different things. I am interested in the dragon scales / crocodile scales pattern, not a scarf that looks like a dragon. Cute though they are, I have no youngsters to appreciate those scarfs. I just am intrigued by the layering of the "scales" that I saw but all the sites with information are for crochet. Perhaps the technique can't be replicated in knitting.


Ah, I know the stitch you mean...I've not seen it knitted, but there may be something out there. I'll take a look "out there" when I get a moment and see if I can find anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chef debbie - welcome to the tea party - are you really a chef? if so we are going to expect lots of good receipts.

the cam view is great - think "the tree" lights are ropes from top to bottom - at least that is what is looks like to me.

sam



ChefDebbie said:


> Dave, thank you for this recipe. I'm going to give it a try and will share it with my vegetarian friends.
> 
> Here is a link to a webcam of Trafalgar Square. You might have to watch a bit till it points toward the tree. One thing that I noticed on our visits to London is that our trees here are opulently decorated, while those in the UK are more simply "garnished." I'm going to check back with this webcam after dark so that I can see the tree with the lights on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!
> ...


There are so many of us for who the bottom of the world has dropped out.I lost my husband 17 months ago the day after our 54th wedding anniversary.We had been in the same class at school! We did so many things together,working and showing our dogs being one,and yesterday I had to say goodbye to his dog of a lifetime,she was 12 and had never got over loosing him,she just lived for him together they had won 19 Field trial awards and many Working Tests.I feel that they are together striding over the fields again.I'm sure that I only got through last year because of my dogs.We just have to keep going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - i agree - worm like - tapered at the end - wondering what it has to do with the holidays?

sam



siouxann said:


> "I normally save it for when I'm thoroughly fed up with Christmas and am feeling more pagan than Emperor Diocletian! As a tease to get your mind working, think Cthonian!"
> 
> Doesn't that have something to do with octopi-like creatures from the underworld? I'm having trouble picturing you as a Chthonian!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, it's good to see you. How are you and the family (dogs included) doing? I've thought about you this week--did you tackle those Nakamura slippers yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bknitting - bullion 3 liters - just seems like a lot to me - maybe this recipe is to make a huge amount which is fine - i just wanted to check and make sure.

sam



Bknitting said:


> This should be the right place for my Russian Traditional Soup.
> BORSH
> There are as many recipes for it as there households in Russia.
> Recipe
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ChefDebbie said:


> Dave, thank you for this recipe. I'm going to give it a try and will share it with my vegetarian friends.
> 
> Here is a link to a webcam of Trafalgar Square. You might have to watch a bit till it points toward the tree. One thing that I noticed on our visits to London is that our trees here are opulently decorated, while those in the UK are more simply "garnished." I'm going to check back with this webcam after dark so that I can see the tree with the lights on.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Tea Party and thanks for posting the webcam link, I hope you'll become a regular partier.

The tree in Trafalgar Square is a gift from the people of Oslo and is therefore decorated with vertical lines of lights in the Norwegian style.

The way trees are decorated is subject to fashion. Up until the 1980s, trees were laden with multicoloured lights and baubles, then a lot of people went for 'designer trees' and colour-coordination, altough in the 1930s there was a modernist style of tree decoration that was very under-stated and involved exquisite frosted glass and metal icicles, the metal ones sometimes had luminous paint so they glowed. It's very much up to personal taste and whether one wishes to follow the suggestions in glossy style magazines.

Of course, it also depends on the amount of money one is prepared to throw at the task. When I was working as an architectural photographer, one of my clients commissioned me to design an 'alternative' tree for the atrium of his head office. I created a vestigial tree with large eliptical photographs of baubles, weighted and suspended on fishing line from the glass roof supports eight floors above as it on a non-existent tree, the whole thing was lighted by moving spotlights positioned on various floors by a nightclub lighting engineer friend of mine. Alternative trees can be very effective, but they can also be ridiculously expensive to construct!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like my tree to be the hodgepodge of ornaments the kids and I have made/collected over the years...those color-coordinated ones are a bit boring to me! While I can appreciate a public display, I wouldn't want to have it in my house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a friend boil a can of eagle brand milk covered in water the whole time (unopened) you boil it slow for several hrs. then when its cool its the best caramel you have ever tasted. 

southern gal - this brings back memories - i found this recipe somewhere years ago except you cut the carmel in slices - placed it on top of a ring of pineapple and top with "real" whipped cream. tasty i must say - and no calories!!!

i called my mother and told her i had a new recipe for her to try - when i told her about boiling the eagle brand she laughed and said she did that when she and dad lived in hibbing - which would have been in the mid20's - i said i didn't know they had canned milk back then. she smacked me over the phone. lol

i never thought about using it as carmel for anything else but it sounds good.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Eagle Brand also makes awesome fudge and my mother makes a lemon pie with it that's my daddy's favorite.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just a quik reply, we finally got dad home from hosp. after a wk. got some cronic prob. going on. but what will be will be.
> ladyrn49, i am so sorry for your loss, just keep remembering the good memories.
> recipes look good this time. i love chili and soups. i have a big pot of home made chick noodle soup made now. we plan to get our leaves raked and in the ditch for the vac. truck to cme by and get. i get tired of the maddi and bailey bringing in the yard when they go outside.
> i am finishing up mylast christmas slouch hat for nephew. its a navy with a tweedy look. i have to lay off it today, cause my r. hand is really stiff.
> we need to get some of our candy making done, i always take my hair dresser some home made choc/caremel and we usually dip some of the lg. pretsils and fix her some pecan clusters. i have a friend boil a can of eagle brand milk covered in water the whole time (unopened) you boil it slow for several hrs. then when its cool its the best caramel you have ever tasted. when she quits doing the caramel for me i won't make the turtles any more, reg. caramel is just to thick. i have my dab of shopping done, needs wraped.


Try cooking the can of milk in a slo-cooker. I don't do this now I have a slo-cooker but I see it in the recipe books for them....Della


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope and will be praying that the treatment works. I know how hard this is for you- 
Many blessings and prayers,

Wackycat
Sue


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi! This is the first time I've been able to join the Knitting Tea Party!
Had a really rough week so I'm going to start my son's scarf (from last Christmas) and have a wonderful CALMING cup of TEA!
Thanks for having these tea parties!


Sue
(wacky cat)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - handing head in shame - no i haven't tried the nakamura slippers yet - they are on my todo list though.

sam

all the dogs are fine - there are four of them - three next door and mine. hickory is curled up in bed right now - sleeping in my spot. i think the cats are in the living room spread out somewhere. they are like children - pet one and they all come running - pet me - pet me - me first - me first. love the dickens out of them - not that they are spoiled or anything.



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, it's good to see you. How are you and the family (dogs included) doing? I've thought about you this week--did you tackle those Nakamura slippers yet?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Della said:


> Try cooking the can of milk in a slo-cooker. I don't do this now I have a slo-cooker but I see it in the recipe books for them....Della


That's a great idea--I was wondering how I'd manage to watch the water level...should have thought of that! I love caramel (thinking that coating some pecans in it would be great). Do any of you make pralines?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i have tried and tried to make fudge - and it is always a disaster - have given up hope of ever doing it right. used a candy thermometer and everything. maybe i am just not supposed to make fudge.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Eagle Brand also makes awesome fudge and my mother makes a lemon pie with it that's my daddy's favorite.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!


LadyRN49,
I'm so sorry for your loss and I lost my daughter to J. Diabetes. I never thought of getting someone to help with Christmas dec. I still amm having troule getting in the spirit! But I'm really trying!
Sue (Wackycat4)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - handing head in shame - no i haven't tried the nakamura slippers yet - they are on my todo list though.
> 
> sam
> 
> all the dogs are fine - there are four of them - three next door and mine. hickory is curled up in bed right now - sleeping in my spot. i think the cats are in the living room spread out somewhere. they are like children - pet one and they all come running - pet me - pet me - me first - me first. love the dickens out of them - not that they are spoiled or anything.


Oh, I know what you mean--not one cat is on my lap but the other's waiting his turn/trying to nudge his brother out of the way! No worries and certainly no shame! on the slippers--just wondering.  We are all so busy right now--I am anxious to get all my gift knitting done so I can start on something just for me. I'm going to do the Ashton shawl KAL and am also working on the Edwina shawl but had to put it aside for a bit.

No more snow yet...


----------



## delauris (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for the veiw of London again...was in the square
in 1990.... loved it and all that I now have for wonderful memories....Thanks again and Happy Holiday(I am a Norsky


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i have tried and tried to make fudge - and it is always a disaster - have given up hope of ever doing it right. used a candy thermometer and everything. maybe i am just not supposed to make fudge.
> 
> sam


Try this fudge recipe, Sam--when all the chocolate's melted and stirred in, that's it!

Chocolate Eagle Brand Fudge

Ingredients

3 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (14 ounce) can EAGLE BRAND® Sweetened Condensed Milk
Dash salt
3/4 cup chopped nuts (optional)
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Directions

1. In heavy saucepan, over low heat, melt chocolate chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt. Remove from heat; stir in nuts (optional) and vanilla.
2. Spread evenly into wax-paper-lined 8- or 9-inch square pan. Chill 2 hours or until firm.
3. Life fudge out of pan and place onto cutting board; peel off paper and cut into squares. Store covered in refrigerator.

And this one for peanut butter fudge has always worked well for me--it's so fast, too.

Peanut Butter Fudge

2 cups sugar
2/3 cup milk
1/2 to 1 cup peanut butter (I usually meet myself in the middle with 3/4 cup)
1 teaspoon vanilla

Mix sugar and milk in medium heavy saucepan. Stir until sugar is dissolved; bring to a boil. Boil gently, without stirring, for 8 minutes. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla and peanut butter. Beat until it starts to lose its gloss; spread into an 8 x 8 pan and let cool. Cut into squares.


----------



## delauris (Mar 9, 2011)

This is by far the best...used it for yrs.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


______________________________________________________________
Sounds like you have some good memories. I have a dog to keep me company. When Bert first got I'll she wouldn't eat. I took a doll to the hospital and put it in his bed and then took it home and gave it to her. She did better after that. When he went to the nursing home, she went most days to visit with me. Staff started bring her treats. She enjoyed visiting all the residents.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> "I normally save it for when I'm thoroughly fed up with Christmas and am feeling more pagan than Emperor Diocletian! As a tease to get your mind working, think Cthonian!"
> 
> Doesn't that have something to do with octopi-like creatures from the underworld? I'm having trouble picturing you as a Chthonian!


I think you might possibly be thinking of the attendants of the Titans, they came from the sea after the Cthonian Gods and preceding the Air Gods of Mount Olympus that came over the mountains from the North. The Cthonians were earth-based Gods from the earliest period of Greek mythology, they lived under the ground, in trees and streams etc., some of them were quite scary, _Furies_ like Medusa were among their number. People would bring evergreen boughs into the warmth of their homes around the time of the Winter Solstice to appease these rather dangerous spirits.

This practice continued in various forms, to various entities, until Christianity established itself as the dominant religion in Europe. The Christian Church has always been very good at hi-jacking the feast days and customs of other religions, it was one of its key strategies to popularise itself. As a consequence it created an overlay of Christian meanings and interpretations for pre-existing symbols. That evergreens keep their leaves through Winter suggests constancy, yew is still known as 'palm' in Kent where I like, holly suggests fruitfulness even in the depths of Winter, mistletoe for fertility and ivy signifies friendship or 'fellowship' in the case of mediaeval knights.

These semi-religious meanings, dating back to pagan customs and religions, evolved into the full 'Language of Flowers' we all know to-day and use when constructing bouquets. A bride's bouquet, the bridesmaid's posies and gentlemen's buttonholes at a wedding, all have complex symbolic meanings, as does the choice of flowers in funeral arrangements and wreaths.

Needless to say, these pagan symbols feature strongly in religious art and architecture, also in funereal designs on tombs and monuments. The ability to read text was a skill only the wealthy and/or the clergy could afford to acquire; until the arrival of cheap paper and moveable type, books were a luxury for the very rich. An illiterate peasant would have had no trouble whatsoever in 'reading' and interpreting the many levels on which Gothic and Renaissance art and architecture communicate, this same peasant would have thoroughly enjoyed interpreting and constructing a story from a Victorian still-life painting, these were carefully contrived arrangements with many layers of meaning.

If you enjoy looking at paintings or architecture, possibly the most useful book for your reference shelves is _Hall's Dictionary of Subjects and Symbols in Art_, it never goes out of print and is invaluable when sight-seeing, even modern architects incorporate very old devices into their designs. When visiting big cities where there are important government and state offices, Hall's is an essential crib-sheet, Washington's buildings are positively laden with symbols. It's also a fun book to flip open at random and start reading, put it on your 'Letter to Santa'!

Dave


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello fromWest Virginia. This is my first Tea Party. Have spent the day cleaning house. Had hoped to get my decorations up but ran out of steam. I hired a lady to come in and help. She is worth every penny. My house has been a mess since my husband died and I haven't had the energy to do anything about it. My Dad said when my Mom passed away that he lost his anchor. When Bert passed away my ship sank. I am finally trying to launch a new ship. Dave your recipe sounds good. Everyone have a good time at the party!
> ...


______________________________________________________________

The lady who helps me is a friend. She is a professional organizer. I hired to help pack up the family home after Dad died and became friends. Dawn is really good at what she does. She is the who has got me trying again. The Lord very good to me when he brought her into my life.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

i shall try that recipe Dave it is similar to a recipe of my own with more exotic ingredients (yours) I cant abide chillis at all but i know it is going to taste good without for me and the owd lad.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I can't remember why, but we used to drive for miles to a restaurant in Maryland for Sunday dinner. Either it was a dry County or else they didn't have a liquor license, but anyway they served mocktails and one of them was a Manhattan. It was pretty tasty as I recall, but don't know the ingredients.
> 
> Here is a site for "Mocktails". Might find some favorites here.
> http://www.squidoo.com/mocktail
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Since we're on a candy thread here, I offer a receipt for Pecan Pralines that (so far!) has never failed me. Hope you like them.

2 Cups Brown Sugar, packed
1 Cup Light Cream
2 Tblsp. Butter
2 Cups Pecan Pieces

Combine sugar and cream in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Continue until temperature reaches soft ball stage (230 degrees F.) Remove from heat and stir in butter and pecans. Beat candy until it begins to lose its gloss (about 1 minute). Drop by tablespoon onto waxed paper. Shape into patties with the back of the spoon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Since we're on a candy thread here, I offer a receipt for Pecan Pralines that (so far!) has never failed me. Hope you like them.


My recipe for pralines uses white sugar and buttermilk. I may have to try this one out, too!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're on a candy thread here, I offer a receipt for Pecan Pralines that (so far!) has never failed me. Hope you like them.
> ...


What is your recipe? I'm all about trying different candy!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i am going shopping tomorrow and make fudge when i get home. let you know.

sam

thanks for the recipes - they look foolproof - which is exactly what i need. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got this from an older lady when I lived in San Antonio--she called it "burnt milk candy." 

PECAN PRALINES

2 cups white sugar
3/4 cup buttermilk
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 tablespoon butter
1 1/2 cups pecans (I have also made these with walnuts and they are also very good.)

Mix sugar, soda, and buttermilk. Bring to a boil and then reduce heat. Cook, stirring constantly, over low heat, until mixture reaches soft ball stage (about 230F). Remove from heat. Stir in vanilla and butter. When butter is melted, stir in pecans. Beat until it's creamy and starts to thicken. Drop by spoonfuls onto waxed paper. Cool until set.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello all, I don't celebrate Christmas, although i remember weeks of preparation for many years ago. I frankly think the whole thing is too much work and not appreciated greatly. I kept the practice up until all my brother's children grew up and now do their own. The holiday is too commercial now. It almost took me a month to recover in the past. Now I can sit back and enjoy the leisure knitting if I please. Thanx for all the recipes they sound great. There is only one of me now so I need recipes for one. Otherwise i have to eat it for a year.
Living on social security I have to be frugal. I am looking for pattern for small maple leaf in knitting or crochet(approx 5" square.) Surely all you canadians must have good ones. I really need some good veg soup recipes as the weather is getting cold. Also any other good soups.
How long has the KP been functioning? I note that most of those posting have joined in 2010-2011. I tried a rosewood crochet hook and didn't care for the hook which I found diffigult to slide into the loops. I am anticipating better luck with the knitting needles. What are the different qualities exibited between bamboo and birch and the various brands. I tend to knit tightly sometimes in certain patterns like the star stitch or bobbles and wonder if the knitting needles will slip well enough. I am considering the Dreamz interchangeable or the Knitpicks and wonder which would be better. Also where can i purchase an
entire set as frugally as possible. I am not on the E-bay. I would sure like to see all of your expert advise before i invest in them. I would also like to see a simpler format for the posting of patterns so that I don't have to go back and forth to see pictures with the patterns.
Thanks again for all the chatty news of what you are doing and making I get lots of ideas. I once raised and showed Shelties and dogs are really close to my heart. I recently lost my play companion a rescue toy poodle named Buddy. I am just now beginning to feel able to think about getting a new petI am thinking of a pup who won't need as much grooming as the poodle took me a whole weekend every month.
My arthritis complicated the procedure. He had been hit by a car and had a bum hip and knee and between us both it was quite a painful process, but he was such a playful and dedicated little thing, often discerning that I was sick before I did. Watching him suffer toward the end tore me up. At first I told everyone no more dogs for me-too much work and expense! However, I was recently broken into and don't feel real secure without him, in addition to missing his affection. Well signing off for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - you know better than mention recipe without giving it to us - lol.

sam

oops - you beat me to it - they sound yummy - and totally calorie free.



Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're on a candy thread here, I offer a receipt for Pecan Pralines that (so far!) has never failed me. Hope you like them.
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i have tried and tried to make fudge - and it is always a disaster - have given up hope of ever doing it right. used a candy thermometer and everything. maybe i am just not supposed to make fudge.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have not tried this yet but it sure looks easy, am going to give it a try after a shopping trip, when it quits snowing so my chair does not get stuck.....Della

Easy Fudge Recipe

Prep Time: 5 mins
Total Time: 35 mins

Servings:Makes 24 pieces

Ingredients
1 12-ounce package semisweet chocolate pieces (2 cups)
2/3 cup sweetened condensed milk (one-half of a 14-ounce can)
1 tablespoon water
3/4 cup chopped walnuts, toasted if desired
1 teaspoon vanilla
Directions
1 Line a cookie sheet with waxed paper; set aside. In a medium microwave-safe bowl, combine chocolate pieces, sweetened condensed milk, and water.
2 Microwave, uncovered, on 100% power (high) for 1 minute; stir. Microwave about 1 minute more, or until chocolate is melted and mixture is smooth, stirring every 30 seconds. Stir in nuts and vanilla. Pour mixture onto prepared cookie sheet and spread it into a 9x6-inch rectangle, or drop mixture by rounded teaspoons onto prepared cookie sheet.
3 Chill fudge about 30 minutes or until firm. Cut fudge into 1-1/2-inch squares. Makes 24 pieces


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Marge, Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - you know better than mention recipe without giving it to us - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> oops - you beat me to it - they sound yummy - and totally calorie free.


Hee hee...I'm a little slow, but I do eventually learn! :XD:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Marlark Marge,

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but I designed a Maple Leaf egg cosy to celebrate Canada Day, if you used thicker yarn and larger needles the motif should knit up to the size you require. The pattern can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17088-1.html

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> i shall try that recipe Dave it is similar to a recipe of my own with more exotic ingredients (yours) I cant abide chillis at all but i know it is going to taste good without for me and the owd lad.


You might like to try adding a scant pinch of cayenne pepper, just to spice it up a bit!

Dave


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a friend boil a can of eagle brand milk covered in water the whole time (unopened) you boil it slow for several hrs. then when its cool its the best caramel you have ever tasted.
> 
> southern gal - this brings back memories - i found this recipe somewhere years ago except you cut the carmel in slices - placed it on top of a ring of pineapple and top with "real" whipped cream. tasty i must say - and no calories!!!
> 
> ...


We use it for cake laring


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> bknitting - bullion 3 liters - just seems like a lot to me - maybe this recipe is to make a huge amount which is fine - i just wanted to check and make sure.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have 4 children. So it is only for 1 time. And it also could be vegetarian if you do not use bullion.
Ingredients could be reduced.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dave, Thanks for this lovely "tea party", my first time too.

I have one question: your cocktail recipe calls for Campari bitters--does it have the flavor of orange?? the website only says this, nothing about the flavor: 

"Campari is the result of the infusion of herbs, aromatic plants and fruit in alcohol and water; these last two being the recipe&#8223;s only known ingredients. Many have guessed simply at the number of ingredients: some say there are 20 or 60, but others list the ingredients at 80."

I like the Danish bitters Gammel Dansk--it too is made from everything imaginable, excluding catnip or not..it too is a secret, and is enjoyed straight up with a beer chaser. Then, of course, there is this favorite at holiday time the Norwegian Linie aquavit (not a bitters) which is drunk straight up with a refill chaser or two or three.... 

I too am "retired" and do not bake much any more but I do still make lefsa, a big thing here. I already rolled 15 or 20 pounds for a charity bazaar and will be getting together with a cousin to make for giving to friends. Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Della said:


> Hi Crew,
> Dave, Sam
> 
> But I came here to give you all my recipe for A Big Fat Greek Breakfast. Given to me by a Greek lady sometime ago.
> ...


Had to look up "capsicum"..over here in US we call them Red Bell Peppers, another good language lesson. Thanks ....Della[/quote]

Della

Sorry about the capsicum But thank you for the language lesson. We seem to learn all the time. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> This too funny about the Greek Breakfast. That is why I love Dave's veggie chili, it's a Greek thing. We are supposed to be fasting from meat and dairy (basically anything that is not veggie).
> marilyn


When you go back to normal fare, try one-third filling a ramekin with the vegetable chilli mix, cracking an egg on top, then adding a couple of spoonfuls of cream before baking in a medium oven until the white has set, about 12 minutes. Something to look forward to!

Dave


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Dave-Love the look/sound of the roasted vegie chilli-I am keen to make this for my next get together of friends....Have a great w/end
Our weather in NZ is not lookin good for today-Sunday-Rain/rain/ and more rain. There was a quake that shook Wellington late last night as well.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hello all, I don't celebrate Christmas, although i remember weeks of preparation for many years ago. I frankly think the whole thing is too much work and not appreciated greatly. I kept the practice up until all my brother's children grew up and now do their own. The holiday is too commercial now. It almost took me a month to recover in the past. Now I can sit back and enjoy the leisure knitting if I please. Thanx for all the recipes they sound great. There is only one of me now so I need recipes for one. Otherwise i have to eat it for a year.
> Living on social security I have to be frugal. I am looking for pattern for small maple leaf in knitting or crochet(approx 5" square.) Surely all you canadians must have good ones. I really need some good veg soup recipes as the weather is getting cold. Also any other good soups.
> How long has the KP been functioning? I note that most of those posting have joined in 2010-2011. I tried a rosewood crochet hook and didn't care for the hook which I found diffigult to slide into the loops. I am anticipating better luck with the knitting needles. What are the different qualities exibited between bamboo and birch and the various brands. I tend to knit tightly sometimes in certain patterns like the star stitch or bobbles and wonder if the knitting needles will slip well enough. I am considering the Dreamz interchangeable or the Knitpicks and wonder which would be better. Also where can i purchase an
> entire set as frugally as possible. I am not on the E-bay. I would sure like to see all of your expert advise before i invest in them. I would also like to see a simpler format for the posting of patterns so that I don't have to go back and forth to see pictures with the patterns.
> ...


How about a beagle? I like big dogs, but would choose a beagle as a second choice.
One of Nicky Epstein's books, I think the afghan one, has some maple leaves. I'll check which one. I've lifted it to put in an afghan I'm making.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love beagles! My dad has always had them--I grew up around them--and have had one or two myself. DD and SIL have one now and love him dearly. They are great dogs!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Dave, Thanks for this lovely "tea party", my first time too.
> 
> I have one question: your cocktail recipe calls for Campari bitters--does it have the flavor of orange?? the website only says this, nothing about the flavor:
> 
> ...


Gald you could join us!

It does contain a detectable hint of orange, but it isn't a pure 'orange bitters'. The recipe is a closely-guarded secret that quite possibly includes wormwood. Like some other complex drinks, it is exempt from the EU requirement to list all of its ingredients and only has to mention any that are the subject of common allergies.

I'm rather partial to the Estonian liquer _Vana Tallinn_ which is similar to _Drambuie_ but in my opinion, much nicer. In Winter the temperature can drop to -26degC (-15degF) and it's customary to walk into a bar and order it with a cup of coffee, then you take off your coat and hat, only after it's done its magical warming-up trick, does one decide on a more usual drink!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do still make lefsa, a big thing here. I already rolled 15 or 20 pounds for a charity bazaar and will be getting together with a cousin to make for giving to friends. Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.[/quote]

ask4 - welcome to the tea party - would you share your recipe for lefsa?

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> I opened this Saturday morning. Love the exchanges here. Great weekend to everyone
> 
> I am knitting fingerless gloves for granddaughters and hope to knit a hat for great granddaughter before Christmas.
> 
> ...


Hope you've had a fun day and that the cookies went down well.

Beyond the obvious knitting bag, how about a daylight-balanced craft light like those made by Ott? Another useful thing is a crafters laptray with a light and magnifying glass on flexible stalks, they'd both be helpful tools.

Dave


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all-well the predicted rain has hit us in Auckland ,although only annoying at this point. LOL the forecast is right for a change, at least won't have to water the garden tonite. Apparently winds up to 35+ knots are also expected, although no sign of that right now. Guess it's a day of knitting eh, a good excuse to put the feet up and relax. Still trying to get the Xmas pressies all tied up, so more knitting to do. Mostly cotton, as this is our warmest time of the year.

I have an instant garden-laid down some weedmat, placed bags of compost or potting mix on top-cut x 6 crosses on the top of each bag, and fold back the edges-place plants in & watch them grow. No digging-no weeding-my type of garden....
And wow-the plants have grown soooo quick-with only water.
So far- no pesky critters-probably cannot climb the sides of the bags. I may have to scatter straw or mulch around top of bags when temps really heat up, as they may get too hot/humid for the plants..
I have placed thse bags on the North/East facing side and up against the edge of the base boards of the house for protection.
This has got to be the best and most prolific garden I have ever had.

I am past digging and weeding a garden, but still like to have the freshest salad vegies.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do still make lefsa, a big thing here. I already rolled 15 or 20 pounds for a charity bazaar and will be getting together with a cousin to make for giving to friends. Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.


ask4 - welcome to the tea party - would you share your recipe for lefsa?

sam[/quote]

Google lefsa. Don't know how much each batch would weigh but it looks like a lot from what I'm seeing. Didn't find anything for a roll-up. What is that?


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Hi all-well the predicted rain has hit us in Auckland ,although only annoying at this point. LOL the forecast is right for a change, at least won't have to water the garden tonite. Apparently winds up to 35+ knots are also expected, although no sign of that right now. Guess it's a day of knitting eh, a good excuse to put the feet up and relax. Still trying to get the Xmas pressies all tied up, so more knitting to do. Mostly cotton, as this is our warmest time of the year.
> 
> I have an instant garden-laid down some weedmat, placed bags of compost or potting mix on top-cut x 6 crosses on the top of each bag, and fold back the edges-place plants in & watch them grow. No digging-no weeding-my type of garden....
> And wow-the plants have grown soooo quick-with only water.
> ...


Love the idea. Will have to try that next summer. Haven't had a garden because am no longer able to do the work.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I understand-the very same reason I have done this, and my independance of course-I do not want to be relying on my sons for every small thing. But digging in and weeding are all a bit much for my back, and this is so much easier, and the bugs,slugs,snails appear to be leaving it alone, even better.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good evening Dave......finished Xmas gift shopoing today,Lakeside was heaving.....according to my newspaper this week the credit crunch is back,nobody told Lakeside shoppers about it! I found this recipe for a hot punch in a very old Mrs.Beetons,makes a change from mulled wine to give the Carollers on Xmas Eve.
1/2 pint brandy
1/2 pint rum
1 pint boiling water,
2 or 3 ozs.sugar
1 lemon
a pinch each ground cinnamon,grated nutmeg,and ground cloves
put lemon rind,sugar,spices,brandy,rum and boiling water into pan,heat gently but do not boil,turn into punch bowl.

This was in the days when spirits were half the cost......maybe I`ll stick to mulled wine.! We usually have Santa on his sleigh (Lions members) around on Xmas Eve,the music,atmosphere.....wonderful......they collect door-to-door for the local hospice. Xmas isn`t just for the children!...have a great weekend.Joan.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I do still make lefsa, a big thing here. I already rolled 15 or 20 pounds for a charity bazaar and will be getting together with a cousin to make for giving to friends. Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.
> ...


Google lefsa. Don't know how much each batch would weigh but it looks like a lot from what I'm seeing. Didn't find anything for a roll-up. What is that?[/quote]

Lefsa is a Norwegian flatbread made with potatoes. We always put jam inside them or bacon strips and rolled them up (as like a jelly roll). Of course you may put whatever you wish inside. It is a very smooth flatbread and very filling.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I do still make lefsa, a big thing here. I already rolled 15 or 20 pounds for a charity bazaar and will be getting together with a cousin to make for giving to friends. Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.
> ...


Google lefsa. Don't know how much each batch would weigh but it looks like a lot from what I'm seeing. Didn't find anything for a roll-up. What is that?[/quote]

Lefsa is a Norwegian flatbread made with potatoes. We always put jam inside them or bacon strips and rolled them up (as like a jelly roll). Of course you may put whatever you wish inside. It is a very smooth flatbread and very filling.  You dont bake this flatbread, but you fry it on a griddle like a pancake. Traditionally eaten with fish. Lingonberry jelly is often spread over them and then rolled up. Mom would make these little "jelly rolls" and put them in the fridge. Nice quick tasty snack for four rambunkuous kids who were always hungry!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i have tried and tried to make fudge - and it is always a disaster - have given up hope of ever doing it right. used a candy thermometer and everything. maybe i am just not supposed to make fudge.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, I'm with you. My fudge needs to be eaten with a spoon. DH loves to kid me that his wife can't make fudge. Last Christmas I bought one of those packages that have everything you need and it worked. My DD makes good fudge, but she won't share the recipe. And after I've given her so many good ones, too!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My mom makes the fudge receipe on the back of the jar of marshmallow cream. My dad's sister Doris make a chocolate fudge & she adds black walnuts to it my favorite.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Fireball Dave:
The design is great, I will be using it as the tie end for one of my neckwarmer/collars. I am trying to make each a little different, Using different patterns for the body and different sashes for the ties. Ive never attempted designing. Any other suggestions. I read the directions for downloading pictures, but they sound awfully difficult and worrying about format only complicates the matter. Here in LA most yarn stores have closed. Getting any fancy yarns is almost impossible. Michaels and Joanns are the only ones around. 4ply worsted,acrylic and baby yarns are primarilty those still available and try and find anyone willing to help you. I am currently without wheels as my van was recently stolen and not much hope of replacing it makes traveling difficult. I am disabled with arthritis and can't walk far either. Well, enough of my woes. Thanks for all the interesting posts, recipes, comments and chats. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Mex-Cali Layered Dip
1. ripe avacado,peeled,seeded and mashed
1 c. Pace thick & chunky Salsa
1 t.Lemon Juice
1/4 t. Salt
1/2 Med. Tomato chopped
3/4 c. Sour Cream
1/2 c.Shredded Cheddar Cheese or Monterey Jack
1/4 c. Thinly Sliced Ripe Olives

Combine Avacado, 2Tbs.Pace Salsa,Lemon juice,Salt; Mix well. Stir in Tomato. Spoon evenly onto rimmed 9" serving plate or 8" pie plate; Cover and Chill. To serve spread Sour Cream over top. Spoon remaining Pace Thick & Chunky Salsa over Sour Cream; Sprinkle with Cheese and Olives. Serve with chips or vegetable dip. Makes about 3 1/2 cups


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Hi all-well the predicted rain has hit us in Auckland ,although only annoying at this point. LOL the forecast is right for a change, at least won't have to water the garden tonite. Apparently winds up to 35+ knots are also expected, although no sign of that right now. Guess it's a day of knitting eh, a good excuse to put the feet up and relax. Still trying to get the Xmas pressies all tied up, so more knitting to do. Mostly cotton, as this is our warmest time of the year.
> 
> I have an instant garden-laid down some weedmat, placed bags of compost or potting mix on top-cut x 6 crosses on the top of each bag, and fold back the edges-place plants in & watch them grow. No digging-no weeding-my type of garden....
> And wow-the plants have grown soooo quick-with only water.
> ...


What a great idea. I will try that too.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Peppermint Crunch
2 c Chocolate Chips
10 Ritz Crackers
Candy Canes 
Peanuts

Put Chocolate Chips in a bowl Melt in Microwave 30 sec. Then stir it up.
Place Ritz Crackers on Baking Sheet.
Spread Chocolate on top of Ritz Crackers.
Break up the Candy Canes drop on the Chocolate and then place peanuts on top. Enjoy!!!!
NOTE You might want the Chocolate to cool for 5 minutes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Thanks Fireball Dave:
> The design is great, I will be using it as the tie end for one of my neckwarmer/collars. I am trying to make each a little different, Using different patterns for the body and different sashes for the ties. Ive never attempted designing. Any other suggestions. I read the directions for downloading pictures, but they sound awfully difficult and worrying about format only complicates the matter. Here in LA most yarn stores have closed. Getting any fancy yarns is almost impossible. Michaels and Joanns are the only ones around. 4ply worsted,acrylic and baby yarns are primarilty those still available and try and find anyone willing to help you. I am currently without wheels as my van was recently stolen and not much hope of replacing it makes traveling difficult. I am disabled with arthritis and can't walk far either. Well, enough of my woes. Thanks for all the interesting posts, recipes, comments and chats. Marlark Marge.


Glad you like the motif, it should work well for your purposes. Downloading any of my charts, keys and pictures is easy, they're all stored as JPEG files. Simply position the cursor on the image, right-click with the mouse and select <Save Image>, your computer will open up a dialogue box and you can give it a convenient name before saving it to your hard drive, it will then print out in the same way as any other image; alternatively you can insert the image into a _Word_ or _OpenOffice_ together with the instructions, using the copy and paste facility on your computer.

All my designs use DK yarn which is roughly equivalent to American sportweight (category 3) yarn, my patterns are all knitted at approximately 22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch using 4mm or US size 6 needles, although you may need to adjust you needle size for alternate yarns or to achieve a different gauge/tension.

I'm sorry, that's the only maple leaf design I've done, although there's a variety of of other motifs on my various egg cosies, you might like to use some of them on other projects.

As for designing, on my endless 'To Do' list is to write a complete tutorial on creating a knitting pattern from a photograph or drawing, hopefully I'll get round to it in the New Year!

Sorry to hear about your mobility problems, it's very frustrating when you can get about easily.

Dave


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Am I the only one that has not received the newsletter for this date? I have tried to find out what happened but get no response.


I didn't get mine either. I sent a PM to Donna Rae knowing she would have the answer, but as I was doing the PM I noticed a "Latest Digest" in the menu at the bottom of this 'reply site.' Sure enough I found it, but want to have it as an email so I can save it as I do all of them. Penny


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Della, and the recipe for eggnog. It sounds good. We usually add Southerrn Comfort, bourbon, and rum. One drink and I'm done for.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.[/quote]
I love anything that has a fried potato flavor, what is a lefsa? Is it like a knish or latkes perhaps? I am orig from N.Y. and have a very international palette.(((ggg
Thank you!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > just a quik reply, we finally got dad home from hosp. after a wk. got some cronic prob. going on. but what will be will be.
> ...


wonder where i would find dulce de leche in wally world? :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wonder where i would find dulce de leche in wally world? :shock:


I'd check in the Hispanic food section and also the baking section.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Ever had a lefsa roll-up? really good with that fried potato flavor.


I love anything that has a fried potato flavor, what is a lefsa? Is it like a knish or latkes perhaps? I am orig from N.Y. and have a very international palette.(((ggg
Thank you![/quote]

See what I wrote at the top of this page about the Lefsa. Here is an easy recipe to follow. My Mom didnt use a ricer to put the potatoes through. She just mashed them up. They are really good! You can also substitute the butter with the bacon fat drippings for a different flavor. Enjoy!
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/norwegian-lefse/detail.aspx


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

My Goodness Folks. You are all great but I think I gained 10 pounds just reading the recipes in this weeks tea party! Could have clear cut a forest printing them all out too! (((ggg Keep them coming!!!! I am learning so much!!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

it's been a crazy week here weatherwise-snow flurries in the middle of the week; then ice fog & a huge pileup outside Nashville; today it was 65 with rain forecast for tomorrow. So I've been working on Christmas presents for kids & grandkids. Have the scarves finished for the girls & am working on the monkey for the grand daughter's 16th birthday; she was born on her great grandfather's 90th birthday. The other big news here this week was that the local high school won the state championship in their division last night-middle daugher excited; she's a teacher


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i have tried and tried to make fudge - and it is always a disaster - have given up hope of ever doing it right. used a candy thermometer and everything. maybe i am just not supposed to make fudge.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :roll: well at last someone else admits they can not do fudge either. i have tried all these no fail recipes, once i did the microwave kind a friend gave me her recipe and said it was wonderful, i spent some money getting the ingredients and i did microwave it the time i was supposed to, well you could have sucked it through a straw, no kidding, so i scrapped it all and put it back in the microwave and nuked it again, well.......... you guessed it, a knife wouldn't penetrate it, i took it to work to show the girls and my boss, we stretched it, rolled it like a foot ball, the joke was i was working on a contract with the city for a new material for paving the highways, so i just give up, i love it, and get it from friends but i don't try any of it any more. so sam, you make me feel sorta normal, and boy, you should be worried.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

ran across an easy cookie recipe in a Joann Fluke book; then again in a magazine.
1 18oz cake mix (can use any flavor)
1 large egg beaten
8 oz. whipped topping (cool whip thawed)
1/2 cup powdered sugar
Mix cake mix, cool whip & egg.mix well; then use a spoon to dip mixture out & drop in powdered sugar and roll. then drop on greased cookie sheet. bake at 350 for about 10 min.
A friend uses this but instead of cool whip uses cream cheese and butter.
For those of you who read & like mysteries Joann Fluke books have both & recipes are always included.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Sorry it took me so long I had to type it up with instructions. My recipe card from 20 years ago only gave the basics. The wine/champagne helps but is optional--years ago we once held lefsa making parties including husbands and wives and would make up 40 pounds of potatoes with several rollers and griddles going at once.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns, that receipt sounds very tastey. Is there always sugar in them, or can they be made as a savory instead of sweet. Someone said they used lignonberry jam in them. What else can they be filled with? Are they always made into rolls?


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

This us so much fun!! I will definitely be joining every week.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here is a favorite Jule Kage bread that I make every year if anyone is interested in Scandinavian baking. It has cardamon and citron as well as raisins.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Sorry it took me so long I had to type it up with instructions. My recipe card from 20 years ago only gave the basics. The wine/champagne helps but is optional--years ago we once held lefsa making parties including husbands and wives and would make up 40 pounds of potatoes with several rollers and griddles going at once.


Thank you for your recipe for lefsa. I had never heard of it, and the concept really interests me. Is a lefsa stick like a spatula you would use to flip pancakes? Do you eat them as a bread, or are they filled with something? I used to listen to Garrison Keillor talk about "Lake Woebegone", but i don't remember him ever mentioning them. He did several stories about lutefisk(?) which I think was some kind of Norwegian fish.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> My Goodness Folks. You are all great but I think I gained 10 pounds just reading the recipes in this weeks tea party! Could have clear cut a forest printing them all out too! (((ggg Keep them coming!!!! I am learning so much!!!


What do they say?? "The proof of the pudding is in the eating of it?" haha, we all have to try out these recipes! We should all get together and have one big cookoff!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns, that receipt sounds very tastey. Is there always sugar in them, or can they be made as a savory instead of sweet. Someone said they used lignonberry jam in them. What else can they be filled with? Are they always made into rolls?


Yah, the lingonberry is a traditional berry found in the Scandanavian countries and is their jam/jelly making staple. There is usually always a bit of sugar in lefse just for flavoring. You can fill them with anything you like. If you are having them hot off the griddle, a dollop of butter and a sprinkle of brown sugar is quite tasty! You dont always have to roll them up, it is just if you roll them up, then they are like a finger food! You can use cream cheese in them. Often they are eaten with lutefisk (a Scandanavian fish dish). They are great with pickled herring for anyone who is interested in that. The lefse is very good cold and is easily put into a lunch box. Once you make a batch and have them as left-overs, you can always warm up them up in the microwave and serve them hot!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, All, Merry Christmas! First time joining the tea party. I'm having coffee. This recipe for fudge is foolproof, Sam. It came from my Mother years and years ago. Hope you'll try it. Oh, knitting wristers for myself to match pink cotton/mohair scarf I made earlier. Penny


Fudge

4 cups sugar
1 tall can evaporated milk, not sweetened
¼ lb butter
2 (6 oz) pkgs chocolate chips (~2 cups)
1 pint (7 oz.) jar marshmallow cream (~2 cups)

Stir and cook in a large kettle (long time) until soft ball stage. Remove from heat; stir in chocolate chips and marshmallow cream until melted and blended.
Spread at once in a buttered pan 15 x 9 x 2 pan. Cut in squares. This fudge stays soft.

Notes: I have used milk chocolate chips, dark chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, nuts, candied red and green cherries, almost anything you want, you can add. One time I experimented and made a peanut butter fudge, but didnt write down what I did. I think I cut the butter to half and then added as much as a cup of peanut butter. It was delicious and I wish I had written it down. Now you could use peanut butter chips. Sometime Ill try it again! You can use any pan or two 9 x 13s if you want it thinner.
My GD made this fudge to give as Christmas presents when she was 12. We put it in tiny holly muffin papers, 8 pieces per plate. It was GOOD! Smooth!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I think you and I really need to hang out together over this fudge stuff. I have never been able to make it either, but do enjoy eating the carmel fudge!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi Marilyn,
about 20 years ago I was an associate to a furniture rep out of Chicago who loved his traditional Jewish foods and introduced me to several, especially lox and bagels. Some foods are very similar with the traditional Norwegian especially around the Bergen area but not quite like the lefsa which is rolled out and cooked on a griddle. It is best with just potatoes, cream, butter and flour but there are variations, after all it is a very "homey" type food using up left over mashed potatoes. I learned to eat it with butter and Cinnamon/sugar sprinkled then rolled up and cut into pieces--a special treat. I think each family has their own ways with lefsa.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so late this week, been busy making Christmas cakes and shortbread for my family, seven cakes for the family and seven tins of shortbread, and some smaller ones for gifts, ready to sit down now with my knitting and relax, thanks so much for the recipes all they sound delicious.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Well lutefisk (transl. lye fish) and lefsa are synonymous--they are always eaten together--real farmers food from traditional Norway that is continued here but not so much in Norway any more. The lutefish is dried cod that looks like fireplace wood--but is soaked in a lye solution and brought back to it's fishy form then well rinsed and baked in butter to become flaky and delicious. This is always served with buttered and rolled up lefsa. 

Although everyone has they own special way of making lefsa there are only two kinds: potato and flour, the flour lefsa is usually smaller and rolled up with lingon berries or cloud berries and whipped cream as a dessert and the potato lefsa as a bread replacement with your meal.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I like the sounds of your chili recipe, Dave. I think I'd have to leave out the parsnips, though, since I priced them the other day and they were $1.98 per pound. That's outrageous! Your recipe is quite different from the one I generally use.
> 
> John and I have been doing a little yard work yesterday and today. Had to dig up a dead azalea. The kid who cuts our grass kept hitting it with his riding lawn mower until it died. Then we worked on the hedge between our house and our neighbor's. It's his hedge, but he won't take care of it so I got out my lopping shears and cut most of the dead wood out. Now there are 3 barrels waiting for the trash pickup next week.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh when I read your post as that happened to me last Christmas! I rescued a kitten that had been dropped off at a local grocery store. When I brought her home my husband said "I suppose you want to keep her". As he hadn't gotten anything for me for Christmas yet, I said she could be my present. Like your husband he took to that idea! I doubt it would work this year as she was the second kitten that year.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Well lutefisk (transl. lye fish) and lefsa are synonymous--they are always eaten together--real farmers food from traditional Norway that is continued here but not so much in Norway any more. The lutefish is dried cod that looks like fireplace wood--but is soaked in a lye solution and brought back to it's fishy form then well rinsed and baked in butter to become flaky and delicious. This is always served with buttered and rolled up lefsa.
> 
> Although everyone has they own special way of making lefsa there are only two kinds: potato and flour, the flour lefsa is usually smaller and rolled up with lingon berries or cloud berries and whipped cream as a dessert and the potato lefsa as a bread replacement with your meal.


I can remember my Mother cooking lutefisk every Christmas for my totally Norwegian Dad. What an unforgettable smell. Seeing I'm only half Norsk and my husband is half, I've never made it myself. Thank heavens he's never asked for it! Penny


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That kitten sounds like a handful, she's obviously already got you organised!
> 
> Dave, I think the word is "trained." She loves the sound of crinkling (is that a word?) plastic bags. Since I have a lot of them around with knitting UFOs in them, she has a field day clawing and chewing them. The living rom floor is littered with her toys, but she prefers the things she is NOT supposed to get into.


She sounds so much like my Noel and I filled one whole page of a 11 X 14 tablet with the things she did, the mischief she got into mainly!! She loves to tear up paper especially partial to toilet paper or paper towels especially when they are in the package of several rolls! Couches are for scratching, right?!! She is so naughty but so darn cute that you have to love her! she was about 16 weeks when I got her. She hasn't slowed down much either!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

It's a bit tricky. I know of a German wife pleasing her Norsky husband and making lutefisk by--get this, boiling it. It was slimy and really not edible. It is best baked in the microwave with lots of butter. I brought lutefisk to a family and friends gather where there were not many Scandinavians so I brought lutefisk especially for my father who was brought up very traditional Norwegian--everyone liked it so much he hardly was able to get a piece. I was really surprised.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Fireball Dave:
> ...


If you are looking for specialty/fancy yarn, try calling
La Knitterie Parisienne in Studio City. 818-766-1515. It is owned by Edith Eig and her husband Merrill. She is French and he is American. He always answers the phone. I don't love shopping there because nothing is priced but they do have beautiful yarn. Perhaps if you called and were looking for something specific, they would help you out with the shipping. Just an idea, may be worth investigating.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.hymnsandcarolsofchristmas.com/Hymns_and_Carols/o_lutefisk_o_lutefisk.htm

Check it out folks! a Lutefisk hymn for everyone to enjoy! and a little bit about the lutefisk, and lefse too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I must say that the Christmas season truly has an international flavoring of various foods!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ROL Yes, I have heard this. They really like to make fun of lutefisk here but still will have their lutefisk suppers, usually for charity.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

One more quick recipe especially for Sam--it is a really easy fudge recipe where you just heat up chocolate chips without having to do the candy thermometer thing.

I have to get back to my knitting--this year I am working on short button cowls with matching fingerless gloves, a Aran shrug for a dear friend and well we'll see what else.

Triple-Chocolate Sour Cherry Fudge
from wholefoodsmarket.com

really easy & absolutely decadent

Makes about 60 pieces

Milk chocolate, semisweet chocolate and chocolate hazelnut spread flavor this decadent sweet and sour treat. Fudge holds up well when wrapped tightly and kept refrigerated, so make this a few days in advance.

Ingredients
1-1/4 Cups Milk chocolate chips
1/2 Cup plus 2 Tbsp evaporated milk
1/4 Cup chocolate hazelnut spread (in jars found in the peanut butter/jam section)
1 tsp vanilla extract or the real vanilla is best
1/4 tsp fine salt or sea salt
1 - 12 ounce bag semisweet chocolate chips
1-1/2 Cups dried sour cherries
3/4 Cup roughly chopped pecans, toasted

Method
Line an 8 x 8 in glass (preferred) pan/dish with foil, set aside

Put milk chocolate chips, evaporated milk, chocolate hazelnut spread, vanilla, salt and semisweet chocolate chips into a medium pot and cook over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, until smooth, about 5 minutes (a double boiler works even better.) 

Stir in cherries and pecans, ten transfer mixture to prepared pan/dish. Shake and tap dish gently on the countertop to remove any air bubbles from the fudge, then smooth out the top. 

Chill in the refrigerator, slip out of the pan/dish put on a cutting board and cut into pieces.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - i have tried and tried to make fudge - and it is always a disaster - have given up hope of ever doing it right. used a candy thermometer and everything. maybe i am just not supposed to make fudge.
> ...


MMMM so yummy, I make these occasionally and I keep my toes crossed it turns out each time .. need my hands for mixing LOL


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

here's an easy to print copy.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was told my server did not accept it! Somehow something went amuck but then I was sent another response and with it the newsletter. Life is good! quote=Lady of the Lake]


patocenizo said:


> Am I the only one that has not received the newsletter for this date? I have tried to find out what happened but get no response.


I didn't get mine either. I sent a PM to Donna Rae knowing she would have the answer, but as I was doing the PM I noticed a "Latest Digest" in the menu at the bottom of this 'reply site.' Sure enough I found it, but want to have it as an email so I can save it as I do all of them. Penny[/quote]


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Many years ago we went to a restaurant here in Orange County ,Ca and they had lutefisk duriing the Holiday season....OMG I could not even stand to look at it. It must be something that you are raised with and remind you of your childhood..nobody at our table ate it. I am glad that I am not the only one that does not like it. I am with Penny.


Lady of the Lake said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Well lutefisk (transl. lye fish) and lefsa are synonymous--they are always eaten together--real farmers food from traditional Norway that is continued here but not so much in Norway any more. The lutefish is dried cod that looks like fireplace wood--but is soaked in a lye solution and brought back to it's fishy form then well rinsed and baked in butter to become flaky and delicious. This is always served with buttered and rolled up lefsa.
> ...


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Last year, I tried making the Eagle Brand fudge recipe and all was fine as I melted the chocolate chips, then when I started to add the condensed milk, it hardened up so much I couldn't stir it anymore. Had to stick it back in the microwave to get it soft again. Maybe the milk was too cold when I added it. It sure tasted good, though.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave Thank you for hosting the Tea Party and for the recipes. A Thank you to all the KPers for joining in. Pug


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I also hope (pray) your mom's treatments will be effective. While I had 30 rad treatments, I found that scheduling helped me. A time for treatments, a time for naps, a time to visit, etc. If I got off schedule, it would exhaust me - naps were absolutely NOT to be missed. Small, nutritious meals and snacks throughout the day Also I needed to eat dinner early - around 5:30. Please give my best to your mom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorry to hear about your mobility problems, it's very frustrating when you can get about easily.
> 
> Dave


Much better to have problems! lol.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lisa, my prayers go out to you and your Mom. I remember going through that with my Mom, She did get tired too. LadyRN I wish you the best for your future, I'm sorry to hear about your husband. 
I'm enjoying the delicious sounding recipies already. Chili pie? sounds interesting. Is it similar to a pot pie?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks 5mmdpns - i will have to try these.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - will enjoy your company although i don't think we are the only ones. i could never figure it - the recipe sounds so easy - very few ingredents - what could go wrong . . . . . .

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


In the market it would likely be by the international stuff, or the Spanish stuff. We tend to have a lot of Spanish foods like dried beans, taco seasoning, canned chiles etc. At the moment I can't think of the brand name of a lot of those things, but it starts with G.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brenda - how much cream cheese and butter would you use - i think that sounds better than cool whip (which i really don't like).

sam



brenda m said:


> ran across an easy cookie recipe in a Joann Fluke book; then again in a magazine.
> 1 18oz cake mix (can use any flavor)
> 1 large egg beaten
> 8 oz. whipped topping (cool whip thawed)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - thanks for the recipe - sounds like a lot of work - will need to convince daughter that we need to do this. i think once you got started it would go easily. they sound wonderful.

sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I copied the cherry fudge recipie, just looks too good!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - southern gal - 5mmdpns - i'll try this if you will - i mean - sometime we have to get it right - don't we . . . . . . .

sam



Lady of the Lake said:


> Hi, All, Merry Christmas! First time joining the tea party. I'm having coffee. This recipe for fudge is foolproof, Sam. It came from my Mother years and years ago. Hope you'll try it. Oh, knitting wristers for myself to match pink cotton/mohair scarf I made earlier. Penny
> 
> Fudge
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - i think i can do that - just maybe i will be successful making fudge - come on southern gal and 5mmdpns.

sam


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I so enjoy returning to the tea party every weekend! Many of you are feeling like old friends as I read your postings. It is comforting and there are so many of us with heavy hearts! Welcome new folks-Quite a few this weekend! Glad to hear about your job, Settleg! Doris, I love your kitten stories! I tried to look up a dragon scarf from the websites listed but didn't get anywhere. What is that? I am looking for a new project as well- my knitting bag is empty! Quite unsettling! May start a poncho tomorrow, modified from a few patterns. I have the yarn in my stash... I just finished 2 Santa hats that I found through KP last weekend. My friend and I walked in an Arthritis Jinglebell fundraiser this am and wore the hats that I finished last night. It was a fun, festi


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

....fun festive time! Lots of positive energy for a good cause. Our hats were stylin' too! I have stayed up for the past hour and a half catching up with you all! This is such a great place to be supported, encouraged, educated, informed and connected. Blessings for a good rest of the weekend!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Once again Dave-A big thank you-you are a fab host. And the recipes donated over the weekend are gonna do some damage to all who participate.... LOL
I am definately going to make the fudge and add it into a Xmas parcel along with other goodies for my nearest & dearest. Have a great week you all....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Once again Dave-A big thank you-you are a fab host. And the recipes donated over the weekend are gonna do some damage to all who participate.... LOL
> I am definately going to make the fudge and add it into a Xmas parcel along with other goodies for my nearest & dearest. Have a great week you all....


Glad you've enjoyed yourself this weekend, I hope you'll look it during the week, I'm sure our friends will be posting some more great carefully calorie-counted goodies for us all to run off before our clothes get too tight!

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss also. I cannot possibly know what it is to lose, a mum, dad or spouse as I am lucky to have all three. 

I have been working very hard in my job as I had two weeks annual leave and came back to 21 tapes to type and then there were clinics again so that is another 13 tapes plus the two on Friday and this week will be no better. I have to type for 10 more clinics this week. I love being busy but I am having to work overtime to try to get the work up to date.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > wonder where i would find dulce de leche in wally world? :shock:
> ...


Baking isle with the other sweetened condensed and evaporated milk. It's by the pie filling.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all somwhow managed to miss posting any thing last weekend. Busy week with church activities for Christmas- haven't even finished all the kp newsletters for this week. But did manage to get some time just watching the cricket (and knitting of course). Last night needed to take a slice out so made one of my favourites.
> 
> White Chocolate and Coconut Slice.
> 70g (1/3rd cup firmly packed) brown sugar
> ...


Sounds wonderful
:-D


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.hymnsandcarolsofchristmas.com/Hymns_and_Carols/o_lutefisk_o_lutefisk.htm
> 
> Check it out folks! a Lutefisk hymn for everyone to enjoy! and a little bit about the lutefisk, and lefse too.


Oh 5mmdpns, what an absolute hoot! Thank you for the link, I've been following various links in it for the past half hour. I used to have a sweatshirt that had UUFDA printed on it. Think I got it from the catalog "Signals" put out by Public Radio.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Greetings to all....I'm late getting to the party, but I'm early this morning. Lots of good recipes and interesting tidbits. I'm hoping for snow to help me get ready for Christmas. We are having a houseful of guests and I am madly trying to finish my knitting projects. Back to the needles!
Carol (IL)


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

i didn't receive the Tea Party this weekend either. I had to go into SEARCH to find it. What's that all about. Oh well, nothing is perfect in this world.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Had a wonderful time with the grandsons. Everyone got along exceptionally well.We didn't get all the cookies done but, did get some done. 
Finally heard from Mike (DH). He is in the middle of Antarctica. They went swimming and got video of it. 
It is rather chilly here again, I think the cold is here to stay.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ask4j - i think i can do that - just maybe i will be successful making fudge - come on southern gal and 5mmdpns.
> 
> sam


Okay, I think I can do this Lady of the Lake fudge. (Much antripidation going on here, I mean if it doesnt work out, I cant even donate it to the food bank!). I will have to get the ingredients at the store this week. If it works out, then I can freeze it for Christmas. I am not a baker unless you count baking a roast turkey! haha, that tastes good too!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

patocenizo - you can be born into this tradition and still dislike lutefisk--that's why all the jokes about it. It really is a "poor man's" food, an ancient way of preserving fish and reviving it months later for eating; and the butter, well when you work out in really cold weather you need lots of fat to burn. A tradition that is more remember than enjoyed. I don't know who brought up lutefisk--it is lefsa that I enjoy.......looks like everyone has gone off to knit....so long til next time.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Kitten is sleeping (not in my lap, as usual, but in a chair all by herself). Guess she thinks she's a BIG kitty and independrent. Well, that just ended! Anyway, I'll try to post my fish chowder recipe before she bothers me. The wording is not mine, but as I copied it about 12 years ago.

Rockport Fish Chowder

Low fat milk and clam juice are the secrets to the lower fat and saturated fat content of this satisfying supper soup.

2 T vegetable oil (I use olive oil.)
3/4 c coarsely chopped onion
1/2 c coarsely chopped celery

1 c sliced carrots
2 c potatoes, raw, peeled and cubed
1/4 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp paprika
2 c bottled clam juice
8 whole peppercorns) in muslin
1 bay leaf ) bag

1 lb. fresh or frozen (thawed) cod or haddock fillets, cut into 3/4-inch cubes

1/4 c flour ) combine in
1/2 c skim milk) shaker
2 1/2 cup skim milk
1 T fresh parsley, chopped

Heat oil in a large saucepan. Add onion and celery and saute about 3 minutes.

Add carrots, potatoes, thyme, paprika, and clam broth. Wrap peppercorns and bay leaves in cheesecloth (or muslin bag). Add to pot. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer 10 to 15 minutes.

Add fish and simmer an additional 15 minutes, or until fish flakes easily and is opaque.

Remove fish and vegetables. Bring broth to a boil and continue boiling until volume is reduced to 1 cup. Remove bay leaf and peppercorns.

Shake flour and 1/2 cup low fat milk in a container with a tight-fitting lid until smooth. Add to broth in saucepan with remaining milk. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture boils and is thickened.

Return vegetables and fish to stock and heat thoroughly. Serve hot sprinkled with chopped parsley.

Yield: 8 servings

This is great on a cold night served with your choice of muffins.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Our snow has continued to fall off and on, though we aren't getting any accumulation so far--the weather folk tell us the real snow will come later today/tonight (starting about the time we're supposed to leave!)...so we wait and see.

I started on the other shawl last night and it's going well so far. Right now I'm just trying to stay warm (we expect a low of around 12! a few nights this week). Ugh. It's what I call ABC (@$$ biting cold). Heh.

Still, I hope to get to the store for baking supplies at some point today or in the morning and get started on those goodies--now I have new recipes to choose from, I'm getting motivated. Plus, of course, I need more calories to stay warm. Caren, I saw a documentary on people stationed at McMurdo in Antarctica and they said they need 6,000 calories a day because it takes so much energy to maintain body heat. I can't imagine that cold! Lucky for your DH it's summer there now, eh? I do hope he's enjoying his time there, as it truly is a terrific opportunity.

I've got to post a couple of pics over on another thread, but I'll check back in later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I have a knitting question....re finishing. Does anyone feel it necessary to not only weave ends in but add a knot after that? I worry that the weaving will come undone with time. What do others do?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have a knitting question....re finishing. Does anyone feel it necessary to not only weave ends in but add a knot after that? I worry that the weaving will come undone with time. What do others do?
> Carol (IL)


I weave in about half the length of the tail and then turn it back on itself and weave in the other half...I don't like having a knot in the work, but I'm also interested in what others do.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I seem to remember a couple of folks saying they had run out of projects. If you crochet, here's a pic of a hat I made for our great granddaughter, who is 2 1/2 years old. It may be too big for her, but she can grow into it.

The pattern is at:

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/HatsforChildren/The-Basic-Helmet

Very easy to make and takes very little time. I made a few for a fundraising bazaar and was able to get rid of some of my stash in the process. If you don't have children to make things for, there are lots of charities looking for donations. I hope the right picture comes up.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

While I'm posting pictures, I might as well post one of Andie, our little monster. We bought her a nice scratching post covered with sisal rope. It had a cute orange ball of fluff at the end of a coiled spring on top. Well, this morning she destroyed the fluff ball down to the last shred!! Look at the size of those ears!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

found this cookie recipe - thought those weight conscious and diabetic people might find it useful.

Oatmeal Maple Cookies 


by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors
Simple, whole ingredients make these naturally-sweetened cookies a delicious dessert! From Dr. Esselstyn's Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease

Yield: about 1 dozen cookies if you use ½ cup raisins

Ingredients:
1 cup oats
2/3 cup oat bran
2 tablespoons flaxseed meal
1/3-1/2 cup raisins
3 T maple syrup, brown sugar, agave nectar, or honey
½ cup oat milk or water
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Preparation:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. 2. Toast oats until golden brown. Watch carefully so they dont burn.
3. While oats are toasting, put remaining ingredients in the above order in a medium bowl. Add toasted oats and mix well.
4. Put 10-12 tablespoons of dough on a nonstick baking sheet and flatten with the back of a fork.
5. Bake for 25 minutes, or until slightly golden on edges. Check often to prevent burning.

Nutrition Facts Per Serving (1 cookie): 100 calories, 2 g total fat, 0 g saturated fat, 0 g trans fat, 0 mg cholesterol, 0 mg sodium, 20 g carbohydrate, 2 g dietary fiber, 10 g sugars, 3 g protein

i have not tried them as yet but thought they sounded good.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Those cookies do sound good, Sam! So - what will come first? The fudge or the cookies?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - i always leave a long tail when i cast on - 12-16" long - that gives me plenty to weave in - i also read the other day that using a drop of fabric glue also helps - and as it dries clear it will never be seen. i have knotted before but only if i can make it disappear into the knitting.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I have a knitting question....re finishing. Does anyone feel it necessary to not only weave ends in but add a knot after that? I worry that the weaving will come undone with time. What do others do?
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear doris - that does put me into a quandry - maybe i will have to do both at same morning.

sam



DorisT said:


> Those cookies do sound good, Sam! So - what will come first? The fudge or the cookies?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rainy Sunday in Texas! Can't complain as we needed it to help us recover from the drought. Worked on my sock heels and frogged 3 times. Don't know why I had so much trouble, but it just didn't look good. Will try again later. I'm going to start a "no brainer" dishcloth today. My brain needs a rest! Garage sale is over and leftovers packed up to donate. My DS and BIL will have to take it, but basically the tedious work is done. My mom handled it very well. Now to get ready to sell the house. It is pretty sad, but at least she is still with us. I am getting prepared to make the Baby Surprise Jacket. A little intimidated, but with the youtube tutorials I should be ok. Of course I still have several WIPs that need to be finished. Making chicken and dumplings (quick, easy, version) since I don't have ingredients for fudge! Doubt if it will help the desire for fudge!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear doris - that does put me into a quandry - maybe i will have to do both at same morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I vote the fudge comes first. Why?? because if the fudge doesnt work out, then the fudge can be tossed into the cookie dough!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - i like you way of thinking - but they were supposed to be healthy cookies. 

i am going to think positive here - i can do the fudge - that will be my matra. think it will help? lol

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

WOW! What great recipes. I just want to add that the first fudge recipe the Eagle Brand Fudge is nearly the same as my foolproof fudge. In my recipe I add 1 cup of nuts if I'm using nuts. If I'm varying the recipe for peppermint fudge instead of the nuts I use crushed peppermint (candy cane) pieces with mint extract instead of vanilla.

Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge

3 cups (18 0unces) semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (14 ounce) can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
Dash salt
1 cup chopped nuts(optional)
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

In large heavy saucepan, over low heat, melt chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt, stirring frequently until smooth. Remove from heat; stir in nuts and vanilla. Spread evenly into aluminum foil-lined tree shaped mold (for Christmas) or square pan. Chill 2 hours or until firm. Place fudge on cutting board; peel off foil. Garnish as desired or cut into squares. Store loosely covered at room temperature.

Variations: Mint chocolate chips with mint extract instead of vanilla with nuts or with added crushed peppermint (candy cane) pieces, peanut butter chips, or butterscotch chips may be substituted or added with chocolate chips.

This recipe always turns out it is impossible to mess up. Even my daughter who can't follow any recipe can make this without fail.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna - what's with this snow in NM?? People from here go down there to get away from it. Yesterday we finally got our first snow that amounted to something--not compared to last year when we had well over 12" accumulated before Thanksgiving and then another 12" and so forth until April--I guess it went "south" this year. Hang in there as long as it doesn't freeze hard. There's something about a nice snow fall or thunderstorm--knitting, kitty in lap, weather I say.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT - thank you! this is a recipe I will try--minus the onions. Have you noticed that all the recipes submitted aside from the sweet ones, have onions? I am very allergic to onions making it impossible to have soups or any mixed dish at restaurants because they always use onions. But I can make my own, minus the onions. no onions, sin cebolla, ingen lok, het nyka, pas d'oignons, keine zwiebeln, ei sipulia, no amet, khong co'hanh, and hakuna vitunguu (Swahili)......I made up this list just in case I eat out in an ethnic restaurant. The Chinese understand this problem the best and are very accommodating--they understand the chemical make up of foods that's why most Chinese food is soooo good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - another "fool proof" recipe - ladies - let's do it.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT - she looks like a real go-getting you can see mischief in her beautiful blue eyes. I have forgotten what it is like to raise a kitten. 

My cat who is close to 10 years now, don't know for sure, she was aprox a year when I adopted her. A rescued kitty, she was on her own for some time and frightened of the world so when I got her home she hid most of the time but not at night--she loves to cuddle and has purred me to sleep ever since.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Sam,

I think you like cooking/baking more than knitting or crochet?? This does sound like a very good recipe and something I would make. The basics to lower your "bad' cholesterol is lots of garlic, zinc and vitamin b niacin along with daily multiple vit and fish oil--it worked for me, I didn't want to take lipitor which has really bad side affects. My doctor congratulated me but did say not to take too large a dosage of niacin and eating less processed meat will help also. I roast garlic in everything. If I cook rice I put garlic cloves in when the rice is half cooked. You can microwave garlic and spread it on your toast like butter in the morning, yum. I wouldn't eat it raw, however.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

on the cake cookies, 8oz cream cheese


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - i like you way of thinking - but they were supposed to be healthy cookies.
> 
> i am going to think positive here - i can do the fudge - that will be my matra. think it will help? lol
> 
> sam


And if they turn out to be the fudge oatmeal cookies, I would have to try one unhealty cookie just to make sure they were edible,,,,,ok, maybe try three with my coffee. Then donate to the neighbour kids who live two doors down from me! Either way, the cholestrol lowering oatmeal is a good thing!! And I agree with your mantra -- you can do the fudge!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have a knitting question....re finishing. Does anyone feel it necessary to not only weave ends in but add a knot after that? I worry that the weaving will come undone with time. What do others do?
> Carol (IL)


I never use knots, I weave in for four our five stitches, then revers the direction through the back loops. Unless you're using very smooth silk, bamboo or mercerised cotton, the yarns fibres will 'mesh' sufficiently to stop them slipping. This method even works on the intarsia sections of men's jumpers, so I wouldn't worry. Actually over time and washing, they become even more firmly entangled, it's the principle on which the 'felting' process works.

Hope that helps to reassure you
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I was always taught that the knots will eventually become very irritating to the wearer of the item and that it wasnt "proper" knitting to make knots. I was taught to weave the ends in going in one direction and then reverse the direction for a few stitches.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns - I agree with you, but there is always the word "depends" like on thickness of the yarn--with thicker yarns knots are more noticeable or fine yarns, well they can still be annoying. When I first started knitting garments I would knot the yarn then go back later, and if the knot was noticeable, untie and weave in the ends in opposite directions or try to add a ball at the end which doesn't work with knitting in the round. Lately I have been doing smaller projects that take less than a ball of yarn. 

Have you ever found knots in expensive yarn?? after knitting only a few yards?? these are really annoying because they make the knots so tight so that they slip through their machines and you don't realize there is a knot until you are right on it so I rip back to cut the knot out otherwise there are no ends to secure without knotting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> DorisT - thank you! this is a recipe I will try--minus the onions. Have you noticed that all the recipes submitted aside from the sweet ones, have onions? I am very allergic to onions making it impossible to have soups or any mixed dish at restaurants because they always use onions. But I can make my own, minus the onions. no onions, sin cebolla, ingen lok, het nyka, pas d'oignons, keine zwiebeln, ei sipulia, no amet, khong co'hanh, and hakuna vitunguu (Swahili)......I made up this list just in case I eat out in an ethnic restaurant. The Chinese understand this problem the best and are very accommodating--they understand the chemical make up of foods that's why most Chinese food is soooo good.


Onions give so much flavor to a dish - that's too bad. Can you use the onion juice that comes in small bottles?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> DorisT - she looks like a real go-getting you can see mischief in her beautiful blue eyes. I have forgotten what it is like to raise a kitten.
> 
> My cat who is close to 10 years now, don't know for sure, she was aprox a year when I adopted her. A rescued kitty, she was on her own for some time and frightened of the world so when I got her home she hid most of the time but not at night--she loves to cuddle and has purred me to sleep ever since.


Awww, I'm so glad you rescued her and I'm sure she is, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments about weaving in the ends and/or tying a knot. It helps.....
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I have a question for the group:

I just finished winding a skein of Malabrigo four ply merino. I use my ancient crank ball winder but put the yarn around my knees (too cheap to buy a swift). The questions is why does the yarn, about half way through, get tangled making it impossible to proceed, therefore, I start hand winding from the other end?? I try to straighten out the hank before starting but this happens anyway--it is my second skein with the same thing happening.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

With all these fudge recipes? How long will they keep? How does one have to pack them to keep them even for a few days?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn K. - the recipe I posted the triple chocolate cherry fudge, can be stored at a cool room temperature or in the refrigerator. It is mostly sugar so it doesn't really spoil just loses it's flavor say a month later. I usually put pieces in tiny paper cups (like miniature muffin liners) put them in a decorative box or small tins for gifts and they are usually eaten immediately or I suggest they keep it in a cool place. Here in Minnesota it could be a stair well, porch or room that is not well heated or even the garage if there are not little four footed creatures about. The only baking I do is with the intent of giving it away and don't entertain much any more.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Ask4. I will give it a try!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT, Andie is beautiful! She will most likely grow into her ears.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Dave,

Finally got around to making the chef egg cosy. It is so cute. I'm giving it to my chef son. Now off to find a cute cat coat for his kitty.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have a knitting question....re finishing. Does anyone feel it necessary to not only weave ends in but add a knot after that? I worry that the weaving will come undone with time. What do others do?
> Carol (IL)


[/quote]

I've always knotted and then weave any left over tail through my work,


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
I never use knots, I weave in for four our five stitches, then revers the direction through the back loops. Unless you're using very smooth silk, bamboo or mercerised cotton, the yarns fibres will 'mesh' sufficiently to stop them slipping. This method even works on the intarsia sections of men's jumpers, so I wouldn't worry. Actually over time and washing, they become even more firmly entangled, it's the principle on which the 'felting' process works.

Hope that helps to reassure you
Dave[/quote]

I'll have to try that Dave next time. Thanks


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[The pattern is at:

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/HatsforChildren/The-Basic-Helmet

Very easy to make and takes very little time. I made a few for a fundraising bazaar and was able to get rid of some of my stash in the process. If you don't have children to make things for, there are lots of charities looking for donations. I hope the right picture comes up.[/quote]

It is adorable and you did a great job!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad you've enjoyed yourself this weekend, I hope you'll look it during the week, I'm sure our friends will be posting some more great carefully calorie-counted goodies for us all to run off before our clothes get too tight!

Dave[/quote]

Amen David. When ever anyone sees a group of people waddling around but looking smartly attired in knitted outfits will know they belong to KP chat forum....R.O.F.L.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How true, Strawberry, How TRUE!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sorlenna - what's with this snow in NM?? People from here go down there to get away from it. Yesterday we finally got our first snow that amounted to something--not compared to last year when we had well over 12" accumulated before Thanksgiving and then another 12" and so forth until April--I guess it went "south" this year. Hang in there as long as it doesn't freeze hard. There's something about a nice snow fall or thunderstorm--knitting, kitty in lap, weather I say.


We do get it from time to time...last night, for example. Ick...much of the time, it sticks to the north/mountains and ski areas...but funny thing--someone at the event (as we were discussing whether or not the snow would hold off until all were home safely) said, "I'm sure glad I'm not in Minneapolis right now."


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw this receipt and thought it sounded quick and easy for cookies/candy. It was on the Food.com site.
Oreo Balls

Ingredients 
1 package regular size Oreo cookies, crushed 
1 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
1 package white almond bark 
1 package chocolate almond bark 

Directions
1.Using a blender or hand held mixer, mix Oreos and cream cheese together. 
2.Roll into walnut size balls. 
3.Chill for an hour. 
4.Melt approximately 3/4 package of white almond bark. 
5.Stick a toothpick in an Oreo ball and dip it in the melted white almond bark. 
6.Allow to harden on wax paper. 
7.Takes about 15 min. 
8.While waiting, melt about 1/4 package of chocolate almond bark. 
9.When Oreo balls are no longer sticky to the touch, decorate with drizzles of chocolate and white almond bark. 
10.You can use a sandwich bag with a tiny hole cut in one corner to drizzle the almond bark. 

Instead of the almond bark (I really don't know what that is) I wonder if you could use the melting chocolate discs?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> With all these fudge recipes? How long will they keep? How does one have to pack them to keep them even for a few days?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


That's a good question...ours usually doesn't last long enough to worry about it. :shock: The peanut butter fudge will keep nicely at room temp in an airtight container, but beyond a week or so, I really couldn't say. Heh.

The snow held off last night until after we got home from the event...all went well and the luminarias were gorgeous (about 1,500 of them!). Very difficult to take pics of those at night, but I did get a couple of the tree on the portal. These were made by people in a workshop and put on the publicly displayed tree; they're made of buffalo gourds (native to the area, about the size of a tennis ball). I love seeing the variety!

This morning we woke to nasty streets; we didn't get a deep accumulation (so far) here in our neighborhood, but just east of us, they've gotten anywhere from 7-12" according to the weather folks. Tonight's low will be around...drum roll...6! Time to snuggle the kitty and have some tea, for sure.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

siouxann,

Choc. disks will work just fine. Bark is the big blocks of chocolate found in most grocery stores.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna, those ornaments are stunning. Can the buffalo gourds be grown elsewhere, do you know? You can, however, keep your 6 degree weather! I guess we'll be experiencing it in a couple days.

Dorisgene, thanks for the info. I've seen recipes using barks, but never knew what they were. The disks are so easy that I hoped they would work!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sorlenna, those ornaments are stunning. Can the buffalo gourds be grown elsewhere, do you know? You can, however, keep your 6 degree weather! I guess we'll be experiencing it in a couple days.


You know, I'm not sure if they'll grow anywhere else...I've never seen them anywhere else. The conditions they grow in are dry, hot, and at altitude, but I don't know if that is why they do so well (they are a roadside weed around this area!). Here's a good article on them: http://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/ethnobot/images/cucurbitabg.html


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Almond Bark is also called "White Chocolate", found in lots of cookery goodies, like coating raisins, pretzels etc.....Della


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, those ornaments are stunning. Can the buffalo gourds be grown elsewhere, do you know? You can, however, keep your 6 degree weather! I guess we'll be experiencing it in a couple days.
> ...


A very interesting article - Thanks! I wish we had them in this area. This is one of the things I love about these tea parties: there is always something new to learn/talk about!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I need to go out and collect some more gourds when we have a nice day to do it (not going anywhere I don't have to when it's this cold/snowy!). I used up all my "stash" (about 160) last year when we did ornaments with the kids. This year we did jingle bell reindeer. 

This is one we have on our tree; that gap in color is just glare from the window, not a gap in the paint. The other ones are knitted ornaments from Peru--the polar bear is DD's and the other is mine. We got them at an arts fair, and we had a hard time choosing between so many cute ones--all knitted.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

They are so cute! Don't think I could make a choice, either. The bear is so jolly-looking, and I love the llama dancer. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Amen David. When ever anyone sees a group of people waddling around but looking smartly attired in knitted outfits will know they belong to KP chat forum....R.O.F.L.


I'm thinking that instructions to create hand or machine knit expansion panels is in order!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> siouxann,
> 
> Choc. disks will work just fine. Bark is the big blocks of chocolate found in most grocery stores.


Bark is the stuff in sheets with nuts and fruit and whatever in it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Della said:


> Almond Bark is also called "White Chocolate", found in lots of cookery goodies, like coating raisins, pretzels etc.....Della


Looks like somewhere bark is used as a name for what I would call dipping chocolate, rather than the stuff with nuts etc. in it. But I don't know where it is used in that way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What is chocolate bark?

December 8, 2009
Sweet Stuff
3 comments

From the name alone, chocolate bark doesnt sound particularly appetizing. Chocolate bark is actually a sheet of chocolate that is usually covered with nuts, dried fruits, candies or even additional pieces of chocolate. Its is rustic looking in the sense that it is just thrown together, not laid out with a specific pattern to how the ingredients are placed, and it is broken into shards of various sizes to serve. The name bark starts to seem much less unusual when you see a box full of chocolate shards that actually do bear a slight resemblance to rough pieces of tree bark  albeit tasty tree bark.Chocolate bark can be made with any kind of chocolate. Usually, it consists of more than one type layered together. Peppermint bark, where layers of white and dark chocolate are topped with shards of peppermint candies, is very popular around Christmas and the holidays. Almond bark is another commonly found bark, topped with almonds or other nuts. In some stores, you may see blocks of almond bark sold. These are blocks of vanilla-flavored faux white chocolate, which usually do not use any cocoa butter, but instead rely on vegetable fats to give them their texture. It is sold as a chocolate-like dip for fruits and as something you can use to make a real chocolate bark. Stick with real chocolates and you can easily make a batch of delicious chocolate bark yourself as a lovely, homemade holiday gift.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What is chocolate bark?

December 8, 2009
Sweet Stuff
3 comments

From the name alone, chocolate bark doesnt sound particularly appetizing. Chocolate bark is actually a sheet of chocolate that is usually covered with nuts, dried fruits, candies or even additional pieces of chocolate. Its is rustic looking in the sense that it is just thrown together, not laid out with a specific pattern to how the ingredients are placed, and it is broken into shards of various sizes to serve. The name bark starts to seem much less unusual when you see a box full of chocolate shards that actually do bear a slight resemblance to rough pieces of tree bark  albeit tasty tree bark.Chocolate bark can be made with any kind of chocolate. Usually, it consists of more than one type layered together. Peppermint bark, where layers of white and dark chocolate are topped with shards of peppermint candies, is very popular around Christmas and the holidays. Almond bark is another commonly found bark, topped with almonds or other nuts. In some stores, you may see blocks of almond bark sold. These are blocks of vanilla-flavored faux white chocolate, which usually do not use any cocoa butter, but instead rely on vegetable fats to give them their texture. It is sold as a chocolate-like dip for fruits and as something you can use to make a real chocolate bark. Stick with real chocolates and you can easily make a batch of delicious chocolate bark yourself as a lovely, homemade holiday gift.
http://bakingbites.com/2009/12/what-is-chocolate-bark/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yes u can use the chocolate discs...yummy good!



siouxann said:


> Saw this receipt and thought it sounded quick and easy for cookies/candy. It was on the Food.com site.
> Oreo Balls
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks! When I go shopping next, I shall look for some. I already have MANY bags of the melting disks in the freezer. My daughter makes a "cookie" that sounds weird, but it is the first one to go whenever she puts them out. I call them the G.D. Cookies: Make sandwiches of Ritz Crackers and Peanut Butter. Cover with melted white chocolate disks. Sprinkle with colored sugars or dragees. It doesn't sound too tasty, but people actually ask for them as gifts. Dipping them into the chocolate is the hardest part of the process.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks! When I go shopping next, I shall look for some. I already have MANY bags of the melting disks in the freezer. My daughter makes a "cookie" that sounds weird, but it is the first one to go whenever she puts them out. I call them the G.D. Cookies: Make sandwiches of Ritz Crackers and Peanut Butter. Cover with melted white chocolate disks. Sprinkle with colored sugars or dragees. It doesn't sound too tasty, but people actually ask for them as gifts. Dipping them into the chocolate is the hardest part of the process.


I've had those--they're salty/sweet and quite good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks! When I go shopping next, I shall look for some. I already have MANY bags of the melting disks in the freezer. My daughter makes a "cookie" that sounds weird, but it is the first one to go whenever she puts them out. I call them the G.D. Cookies: Make sandwiches of Ritz Crackers and Peanut Butter. Cover with melted white chocolate disks. Sprinkle with colored sugars or dragees. It doesn't sound too tasty, but people actually ask for them as gifts. Dipping them into the chocolate is the hardest part of the process.


Those sound rather good. I bet my grandkids would like them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The first time I made them, I had chocolate all over the table, counters and floor. I just couldn't get the hang of dipping them into the chocolate without using my fingers. That's where their name came from. Trish does the dipping now; my job is to make the sandwiches. She's having a party next Sunday so I expect they will be on the menu.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My Chrissy is having friends over this weekend. I think I'll have to make some. they are making christmas cookies. Our house seems to be the place to go to cook & bake. Maybe it's because I make brunch for them and they get to go in the hot tub.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mpm wow -- expansion panels - i'm feeling dumb - what are they.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren, if you need someone to test the temperature of the hot tub, I'm willing to come and help! LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to go out and collect some more
> This is one we have on our tree; that gap in color is just glare from the window, not a gap in the paint. The other ones are knitted ornaments from Peru--the polar bear is DD's and the other is mine. We got them at an arts fair, and we had a hard time choosing between so many cute ones--all knitted.


I just love your ornaments. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Amen David. When ever anyone sees a group of people waddling around but looking smartly attired in knitted outfits will know they belong to KP chat forum....R.O.F.L.
> ...


I agree


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam, have you tried any sample fudge or brownie batches? How did they turn out. If it looks too loose you cam always throw in nuts and no ones the wiser. Just a thought


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> mpm wow -- expansion panels - i'm feeling dumb - what are they.
> 
> sam


Sam, as I doubt you've ever been pregnant, it's not surprising that you don't recognize "expansion panels." In maternity trousers the front panel is made of a stretchy fabric to allow the ever expanding mid-section some coverage without having to increase the over-all size of the trouser being worn by the mother-to-be.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I see this forum is still going on.....good forums never die!

Here is a site where you can get lutefisk and knitting supplies plus knitting classes for $10--this store has been in South Minneapolis for nearly 100 years selling ethnic foods, crafts and gifts. The site offers just a tiny fraction of what is available at their brick and mortar store. It is known as the local Norwegian Deli. Note, great source for pewter buttons, clasps, etc, as well as books on different crafts and they also sell those wonderful Norwegian, Danish and Swedish sweaters. Have fun: http://www.ingebretsens.com/


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

OH MY! They seem to have anything Scandinavian you could possibly want! Thanks for the site, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to get motivated to clean the house. Really just want to knit! It is a cold, overcast day, so why not?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Trying to get motivated to clean the house. Really just want to knit! It is a cold, overcast day, so why not?


I feel the same way today.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got home from work. It is rainy, but not too cold yet, thank goodness. We are supposed to get much colder weather later in the week. I think it is the same front that Sorlenna was having the past few days.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Just got home from work. It is rainy, but not too cold yet, thank goodness. We are supposed to get much colder weather later in the week. I think it is the same front that Sorlenna was having the past few days.


Get your snow boots ready, siouxann.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We really didn't get any snow (the wind blew it over us), but it's COLD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sh cooper and mom wow - no - just dumb. sometimes it takes me a while - i do know what expansion panels are - i just wasn't understanding their usage in our conversation on fudge, etc. - and then i went back and realized - expanding waistlines - expansion panels - the light bulb went on finally. i will try to be a little quicker on the take next time.

sam



SHCooper said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > mpm wow -- expansion panels - i'm feeling dumb - what are they.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So, have you tried out the fudge yet, Sam? I think I'll be making mine this weekend or next Tuesday.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from work. It is rainy, but not too cold yet, thank goodness. We are supposed to get much colder weather later in the week. I think it is the same front that Sorlenna was having the past few days.
> ...


I just want to hibernate!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > "I normally save it for when I'm thoroughly fed up with Christmas and am feeling more pagan than Emperor Diocletian! As a tease to get your mind working, think Cthonian!"
> ...


Living as close to DC as I do, I am quite ignorant of the symbolism in the architecture. One of the cable channels has been running a series about the Masonic symbols in various buildings, and the Presidential connections with the Masons. The programs are quite interesting, especially considering the various conspiracy theories surrounding them. "Santa" lives next door, so I won't have too far to go to make sure she gets my letter. Thanks, as always for the 'lesson'. I always enjoy them. The various history profs I had were most capable of turning history into dust. Your store of knowledge is awesome. You're a true Renaissance man!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Living as close to DC as I do, I am quite ignorant of the symbolism in the architecture. One of the cable channels has been running a series about the Masonic symbols in various buildings, and the Presidential connections with the Masons. The programs are quite interesting, especially considering the various conspiracy theories surrounding them. "Santa" lives next door, so I won't have too far to go to make sure she gets my letter. Thanks, as always for the 'lesson'. I always enjoy them. The various history profs I had were most capable of turning history into dust. Your store of knowledge is awesome. You're a true Renaissance man!


Thanks for the compliments, I'm not quite a _Renaissance Man_, I'm not very good at fencing! You should bear in mind I had a classical training at art school and worked as an architectural photographer for many years, reading buildings is natural to me.

But it's never too late to develop an interest and put right the failings of boring school-teachers. I lecture on various aspects of art history to a number of adult groups, from school-leavers who are undergraduates to adult institute general interest classes with some of the students in their 70s; the oldest student I teach is a lady who last year was awarded a Diploma in Art History at the age of 84. She left school at 12 with no qualifications, but says studying with teenagers is inspiring and keeps her young!

Buidings are fascinating, from tiny finials on houses to grand momuments and state buildings, from the colour of paint on a farmhouse door to the choice of stone and its finish on a bank's offices, they all have meaning and reflect the aspirations and intentions of the owner. When Washington was laid out as a capital, one of the key requirements was that it should inspire awe in foreign visitors, paricularly those from European countries.

It doesn't matter whether you're looking at the grandest cathedral, a 1920s cinema or a suburban house, all are laden with symbols and it's fun spotting them. Hall's really is a useful book, it includes many of the stories and myths on which these decorative devices are based, it's one of the best 'crib-sheets' ever compiled.

Hall's usefulness isn't limited to buildings either, wander round any furniture shop or home decor store and you'll find symbols everywhere; from armchairs to escritoires; from curtain material to carpets; from candle-sticks to chandeliers and moulded ceiling roses; if you get bored with that lot, the china and glassware department is a veritable sweetshop for art historians!

Unfortunately, schools seldom take children out for a wander around the surrounding streets, I think that's a pity, wrap up warm and have a look at what's out there.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Finally got around to making the chef egg cosy. It is so cute. I'm giving it to my chef son. Now off to find a cute cat coat for his kitty.


Glad it came out well, I hope he likes it, I'm told it's a good fit for _Action Man_ and _G.I. Joe_ figures.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

If you've been wondering what I've been up to lately, I've just finished typing up my latest egg cosy. I thought it'd be fun to have something sparkly for Winter, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47321-1.html

Hope you have fun playing with it!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just posted a _Snowflake Napkin Ring_ to go with the Egg Cosy, only a few modifications to fit it into the format, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47334-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - i'm with you - to not emerge until it's 80 degrees in the shade.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sun is finally out today! Still cool, but basically a gorgeous day!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's bright & sunny here today. Mom is going in for her 6th Radiation treatment this afternoon. She saw the Radiation Oncologist yesterday & he said everything looks good so far & he might add another 5 treatments later after the rest of the 25. Dave I think I might try your egg cosies & napkin rings to practice knitting from charts.
Lisa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and glad to hear things are looking good so far! Trying to stay warm...the sun is out but it's not doing much to raise the temps today!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's bright & sunny here today. Mom is going in for her 6th Radiation treatment this afternoon. She saw the Radiation Oncologist yesterday & he said everything looks good so far & he might add another 5 treatments later after the rest of the 25. Dave I think I might try your egg cosies & napkin rings to practice knitting from charts.
> Lisa


Hope the treatment goes well, it's a nasty process, but I have several friends who have made spectacular recoveries afterwards, hopefully it will work for your Mother too.

I hope you enjoy making my egg cosies, the Bohemian Crystal is optional on my latest, if you want to make it a simple knitted motif, it will still look OK, just work it as a colour chart in stocking stitch.

At the moment I'm still posting parallel intsructions, but I'm contemplating posting my designs as charts only. It took me nearly six hours to type and format all the colour changes for this last set, only one hour of that was spent creating the charts! This is the twenty-first egg cosy I've posted, about half the number I actually designed and made over the past nine months, it's the time factor that beats me.

So here's a question for everybody. Do you want/need/prefer me to continue to write parallel instructions, or can I get away with posting basic instructions with my charts? I'd still write stitch details and shaping instructions, but complex colour-work is beyond tedious to type out and proof read.

Thanks in anticipation of lots of feedback.
Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > It's bright & sunny here today. Mom is going in for her 6th Radiation treatment this afternoon. She saw the Radiation Oncologist yesterday & he said everything looks good so far & he might add another 5 treatments later after the rest of the 25. Dave I think I might try your egg cosies & napkin rings to practice knitting from charts.
> ...


I have sometimes had to convert a knitting pattern to a chart before I could knit it. I very much prefer charts because you can see what is happening. But then, I do know that brains differ in how they handle information. But I just did see a comment, elsewhere I think, from someone who hated charts until she had used one and then was a convert.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I have sometimes had to convert a knitting pattern to a chart before I could knit it. I very much prefer charts because you can see what is happening. But then, I do know that brains differ in how they handle information. But I just did see a comment, elsewhere I think, from someone who hated charts until she had used one and then was a convert.


I think that's quite often the case. When charts first arrived in the late 1970s to early 1980s, I was put off by them; then I saw a design I absolutely had to make and since it was all charted I plunged in and made it. That was when I realised how much simpler and logical it is because you can see what's going on. On the rare occasions I use somebody else's patterns, I always chart it first, I find it so much easier to follow. The only possible exception is cables, they can get tricky if there's lots of them, they sort of swirl!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have sometimes had to convert a knitting pattern to a chart before I could knit it. I very much prefer charts because you can see what is happening. But then, I do know that brains differ in how they handle information. But I just did see a comment, elsewhere I think, from someone who hated charts until she had used one and then was a convert.
> ...


One time I found a mistake in a fairly comprehensive but simple cable pattern because when I charted it I could see that one was going the wrong way.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


This is the problem with writing out patterns as text, it's devilishy difficult to spot a mistake in row after row of close text, but mistakes are glaringly obvious in a chart, it just looks wrong! I'd never written a pattern for anyone else before I joined this forum, then I realised just how hard it is. If my little elves are around to proof-read it, we usually catch all the typos, but it's as nightmare trying to spot ones own mistakes, particularly amongst all the formatting codes in square brakets.

For my own purposes, I hardly ever use written instruction these days, I recently made a bed-jacket for an elderly friend of mine from a 1920s pattern and ended up charting it after about twenty rows because I was so frustrated. I put it down to the 'male map-reading thing', I'm so glad that isn't necessarily the case!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Once I learned how to work with charts, I couldn't figure out what I'd been afraid of--no, it's not a "male map-reading thing," Dave. For me, I think it's that I am a visual and tactile learner (I may not absorb it from text in a book, but show me and let me try, and I generally catch on fast). It's also great to hold the knitting next to the chart and "read" it--I find a lot of mistakes that way.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Someone asked me to make four matching sweaters for grandchildren. It had six or seven stitch patterns, knit and purl, side by side. I don't see how one could do this without making a chart. It was reasonably simple with that.

I have recently had an interesting experience writing instructions for someone who is 93 and I think with some dementia. This afghan is knitted in one piece, simply squares of stockinette and reverse stockinette, and I am amazed at what is needed. I have rewritten them several times as a problem becomes evident. Like when she continues on around instead of knitting an afghan back and forth. So the end of each row of instructions has to say "Turn". That does seem to have solved that problem, but you never know when some other weird thing will crop up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Once I learned how to work with charts, I couldn't figure out what I'd been afraid of--no, it's not a "male map-reading thing," Dave. For me, I think it's that I am a visual and tactile learner (I may not absorb it from text in a book, but show me and let me try, and I generally catch on fast). It's also great to hold the knitting next to the chart and "read" it--I find a lot of mistakes that way.


I'm glad I'm not the only one! As a photographer, I tend to work visually, but I was worried I might be in the minority. I'd like lots of feedback on this issue before I make a decision on the way I post my designs, I wouldn't want people to feel excluded by modernity.

I'm very conscious of the warnings of James Burke in the 1970s, already we can see the accuracy of his predictions regarding the plight of those unable to connect to the internet, a new disenfranchised 'underclass' has been created. I have no wish to add to that in however small a way. It starts with realising one can no longer understand half-overheard conversations in the doctor's waiting room or at a bus stop; I know I'm gtting older, but that doesn't make the feeling of diconnection from the rest of the world any less disconcerting.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have sometimes had to convert a knitting pattern to a chart before I could knit it. I very much prefer charts because you can see what is happening. But then, I do know that brains differ in how they handle information. But I just did see a comment, elsewhere I think, from someone who hated charts until she had used one and then was a convert.
> ...


If you keep in mind that charts reflect knitting in the round. If you are knitting back and forth you have to mentally reverse the row you are working on unless someone has another solution like every other line reflecting the turn. I just finished an aran shrug for a friend that did have cables and the chart drove me crazy but once I got the pattern it was okay. I still remember it in my sleep and probably for a long time to come--maybe I should quick make another one!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Once I learned how to work with charts, I couldn't figure out what I'd been afraid of--no, it's not a "male map-reading thing," Dave. For me, I think it's that I am a visual and tactile learner (I may not absorb it from text in a book, but show me and let me try, and I generally catch on fast). It's also great to hold the knitting next to the chart and "read" it--I find a lot of mistakes that way.
> ...


You have a very good point--I would be lost without my computer and really left out of things. I do have an older friend, 88, who loves to crochet and knit and at one point someone gave her a functioning computer so I offered to hook it up for her but after she thought about it she said no. I had brought my lap top over so she could get an idea of how to use a computer--it totally confused her. So when she finds a free pattern offered in a magazine she calls me up to print it.

Our local library was totally updated about 10 years ago. They put in hundreds of computers including a computer lab. I used the lab once when my computer crashed and the place was empty--all these computers unused---well eight years later they have had to put a time limit on use--only the reference computers may be available. So "if you build it, they will come" is true--plus they offer free classes in how to use a computer for seniors and younger people.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


It's a puzzle to be sure! Ageism is a massive issue, at 93 one is apt to be forgetful, what changes a 93 yearold has seen. In 1918 less than 20% of UK homes had electricity, no radio, no television, the first modern electric typewriter wasn't produced until 1923, the first passenger flight between London and Paris wasn't until February 1919, it's hard to comprehend how radicallly life has altered over the past century.

I struggle to maintain my urchin undergraduate persona, my little legs are paddling mighty fast to keep up with it all!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, I am more than willing to try following a chart. Especially if it means more cosies! Seems like charts are here to stay, and if I intend to keep knitting and crocheting, I shall move with the times. Chart On, Dave!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I had an aunt who was 6 or 7 when the Wright brothers made their first flight, and she was still living when Armstrong walked on the moon. Such a lot of changes in just one lifetime.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's a puzzle to be sure! Ageism is a massive issue, at 93 one is apt to be forgetful, what changes a 93 yearold has seen. In 1918 less than 20% of UK homes had electricity, no radio, no television, the first modern electric typewriter wasn't produced until 1923, the first passenger flight between London and Paris wasn't until February 1919, it's hard to comprehend how radicallly life has altered over the past century.
> 
> I struggle to maintain my urchin undergraduate persona, my little legs are paddling mighty fast to keep up with it all!
> 
> Dave


I used to say about Laura Ingalls Wilder that she lived quite the life with all the changes in the world she'd seen during her lifetime...I really admire her writing...now I feel that way about myself, and I'm not even close to 93 yet (well, okay, more than halfway there, but that's all I'm saying).

:mrgreen:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Ask4j, all my charts are for flat knitting on two needles and numbered accordingly, boustrophedonics rule!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lisa, I certainly hope everything continues to go well with your mom. I know that your support and love are very helpful to her. We will all think positive thoughts!

Dave, even though I'm not a chart user, I can certainly understand your point. I think the fact that I don't use them a lot, it is like trying the first time, everytime! I do need more practice. I say go for the charts, and if there are any questions, we can ask you. Your time is valuable! You have probably answered this, but does The Lad also knit? I'm trying to get my DD more interested, but right now she just seems too busy to sit for a lesson. She does express an interest, so I'm sure the time will come.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lisa, I certainly hope everything continues to go well with your mom. I know that your support and love are very helpful to her. We will all think positive thoughts!
> 
> Dave, even though I'm not a chart user, I can certainly understand your point. I think the fact that I don't use them a lot, it is like trying the first time, everytime! I do need more practice. I say go for the charts, and if there are any questions, we can ask you. Your time is valuable! You have probably answered this, but does The Lad also knit? I'm trying to get my DD more interested, but right now she just seems too busy to sit for a lesson. She does express an interest, so I'm sure the time will come.


Thanks Pam, I'm sure you'll get the hang of charts and become a convert, I find it's easier to see the finished pattern.

_The Lad_ does knit, although he prefers cross stitch, says it's more restful to work on that for an hour or so after a day studying. He also sketches and is getting into jewellery designing, he and his best friend have quite a little 'cottage industry' going producing trendy macrame designs for their friends and a couple of barber-shops in the town near where they go to school. He wants to be an engineer and says it's all pattern-forming, regardless of what materials you're working with.

I think crafts are one of those things you pick up when your life is ready for them. I learned to knit when I was a little boy, but it was when I was laid up for months with a smashed knee that I really got into it and started making cricket jumpers, after that I fascinated!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Once I learned how to work with charts, I couldn't figure out what I'd been afraid of--no, it's not a "male map-reading thing," Dave. For me, I think it's that I am a visual and tactile learner (I may not absorb it from text in a book, but show me and let me try, and I generally catch on fast). It's also great to hold the knitting next to the chart and "read" it--I find a lot of mistakes that way.
> ...


I think we should be concerned that too many may become the equal of disenfranchised because modern technology has overtaken them. I love using the computer, but sometimes problems crop up. I find it interesting to deal with them, but I can see that the time might come when I just cannot. I know someone who would have a grand time with a computer and it would be great to be able to communicate with her that way, but she'd be sunk as soon as something weird happened. Now we have automatic deposits, which I love, but what about those who have not used banks and have no experience in using this kind of thing. Then we have all those things that have gotten much smaller, like phones, or just plain more complicated, etc., etc., etc. A few years ago I stayed at a place in NJ that did not have a restaurant. I could order and have it delivered. But I simply could not figure out how to use what seemed to me to be a very complicated phone system with tens of buttons.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs, your last post reminded me of the clocks they have in motel rooms nowadays. It's easier to call the front desk for a wake-up call than it is to read the directions on how to set the clock.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The Lad cross stitches- and (assuming he doesn't design his own) how does he follow the 'pattern'? Cross stitch is all charts . Don't think I've seen cross stitch written out. Imagine trying to follow work 2 stiches in white, one blue, 3 white. many of us cross stitch and as I was reading these it struck that it is just the same principle (and in a way easier because a full row is done at once rather than blocks of colour.) Must have cross stitch on my mind- as I was showering I was thinking of one I started and never finished- don't do much now as it has got hard to see. But maybe I should try again after Christmas as I rely on my glasses now and even have a magnifying lamp. I could surprise my daughter by finishing a rug I began well over 10 years ago!
Instead of spending all that time working out a written pattern why not write out instructions on reading charts? You could then post it under references and refer people to it if they don't understand. And yours are a good size to learn to read a chart on. And then you can save all that time for knitting- or designing yet more patterns. nearly bought some egg cups yesterday so I could knit egg cosies for Christmas stockings. Stopped myself because I realised that I didn't actually have time to do them.
I usually use written instructions for most patterns, but colour work I tend to go for charts. Charts are great for checking that you are going right as well because it's so easy to look back and see what the stitch under should have been. I am beginning to think that charts are the way to go- just takes time to adjust. I only ever remember Fair Isle being charted, but then never really did it so I could be wrong- I am occasionally as I tell my DH.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I do cross-stitch, never did knitting charts as I thought they looked too complicated, but I get the comparison now. Am going to try a chart or two. Now just need to find me some Egg-cups, not readily available in my area....Della


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I never thought about cross stitch charts being comparable to knitting charts. Thanks for opening my eyes, darowil. I really feel like a big DUH!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I never thought about cross stitch charts being comparable to knitting charts. Thanks for opening my eyes, darowil. I really feel like a big DUH!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs, your last post reminded me of the clocks they have in motel rooms nowadays. It's easier to call the front desk for a wake-up call than it is to read the directions on how to set the clock.


That's just the start of it. When stayed away at hotels for our Bonfire weekends, all the bookings were by mobile phone. When I go shopping, my loyalty cards are scannable barcodes on my phone, travel tickets on trains and planes are sent as a code too. How are people supposed to keep up with this stuff when the most basic of mobile phones has more computing power than the computer in the Apollo module that took man to the moon.

When the first pocket calculator came out it was the size of a paperback book; added, subtracted, multiplied and divided, had a percent key and one memory; it cost £68. In to-day's money, using a conservative calculator, that works out at £784 (US$1,220). To-day, pocket calculators are the size of a credit card, run on solar power and are given away with a packet of teabags, all in forty years!

Keeping up with it all is virtually impossible, I read and study about sixty hours per week, it's all I can do to grasp the concepts of these changes in outline, there simply isn't time. I'm worried, I honestly haven't a clue how much I'm missing, or its implications.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs, your last post reminded me of the clocks they have in motel rooms nowadays. It's easier to call the front desk for a wake-up call than it is to read the directions on how to set the clock.


My stats this summer were in B&Bs and I think they tend to be simpler. But I did have my clock with me, though I did not have to keep a schedule. Just another reason maybe to decide to stay closer to home.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Lad cross stitches- and (assuming he doesn't design his own) how does he follow the 'pattern'? Cross stitch is all charts . Don't think I've seen cross stitch written out. Imagine trying to follow work 2 stiches in white, one blue, 3 white. many of us cross stitch and as I was reading these it struck that it is just the same principle (and in a way easier because a full row is done at once rather than blocks of colour.) Must have cross stitch on my mind- as I was showering I was thinking of one I started and never finished- don't do much now as it has got hard to see. But maybe I should try again after Christmas as I rely on my glasses now and even have a magnifying lamp. I could surprise my daughter by finishing a rug I began well over 10 years ago!
> Instead of spending all that time working out a written pattern why not write out instructions on reading charts? You could then post it under references and refer people to it if they don't understand. And yours are a good size to learn to read a chart on. And then you can save all that time for knitting- or designing yet more patterns. nearly bought some egg cups yesterday so I could knit egg cosies for Christmas stockings. Stopped myself because I realised that I didn't actually have time to do them.
> I usually use written instructions for most patterns, but colour work I tend to go for charts. Charts are great for checking that you are going right as well because it's so easy to look back and see what the stitch under should have been. I am beginning to think that charts are the way to go- just takes time to adjust. I only ever remember Fair Isle being charted, but then never really did it so I could be wrong- I am occasionally as I tell my DH.


I have seen written cross stitch patterns, but I wouldn't want to follow one, it's like reading binary code!

_The Lad_ mostly designs his own charts, after he'd grasped the principles and understood what made a pattern 'stitchable', I only had to teach him how to take an image, do a tonal separation, index the hues and scale it. Designing one's own charts is part of the fun, he's a bit like me, he feels stifled unless it's his own work.

There's something really satisfying about seeing something and working out how to resolve it or represent it using a totally different medium. Cross stitch is a great place to start, with knitting everything has to be scaled 1:1.27 and the definition is terrible, the palette is even worse. He's gets very frustrated about the lack of definition and sees it as a limitation instead of a function, but he'll grow out of that with time. When I was teaching him to draw I had to confiscate his erasers and make him use 4B pencils, I'm gradually weaning him off 18-count aid, he's too young to get caught up in technique and perfectionism; I don't want him hanging around on railway platforms, jotting down train serial numbers!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Charts are fine with me, Dave. Whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Della said:


> I do cross-stitch, never did knitting charts as I thought they looked too complicated, but I get the comparison now. Am going to try a chart or two. Now just need to find me some Egg-cups, not readily available in my area....Della


Short dumpy shot glasses make good egg cups, I've frequently had to raid the bar when staying in American hotels, much to the amusement of the staff at antics of the mad Englishman!

Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I will check those out next time I'm out shopping. Now the temps are way too cold and snow does not plow well with my chair....Della


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Charts are fine with me, Dave. Whatever is easiest for you.


Thanks Doris, I'll still do some written instructions, but not quite so much stitch by stitch detail with colourwork, it really is head-banging stuff!

Curiously, I've been doodling on more sculptural designs, folding the knitted textile like origami, working layers and mixed media. I'm working on some 'concept egg cosies' for next year!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I never thought about cross stitch charts being comparable to knitting charts. Thanks for opening my eyes, darowil. I really feel like a big DUH!


Nor did I until this morning! Probably because I had been thinking of cross stitch only a few minutes before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _The Lad_ mostly designs his own charts, after he'd grasped the principles and understood what made a pattern 'stitchable', I only had to teach him how to take an image, do a tonal separation, index the hues and scale it. Designing one's own charts is part of the fun, he's a bit like me, he feels stifled unless it's his own work.
> 
> Dave


Why am I not surprised he designs his own? 
ALL you had to do was teach him was how to take an image... you lost me at this point!
I've been out to the library and had breakfast- I wanted to get books back before the librry opened and I spent too much time on KP to eat breakfast first. And now when I stop spending time on KP again I will be settling down to follow some charts (knitting). I have a daughter mad on archaeology especially Egypt. I have come across a pattern someone worked out from a pair of Egyptian socks from the medieval period (admittedly later than her real obsession, but that won't bother her) so I am working on them for christmas. Slow business so need to get a wriggle on to finish them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I am reading KP to my 19 yr DD, Jamie. She is crocheting cloths for christmas gifts. this is her first year out on her own. I have been trying to get her to challenge herself to do new stitches. I have been making myself to read charts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave the snowflake egg cozy and napkin ring are just delightful! You are so creative it just amazes me. Bless you for having such a giving spirit about you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > _The Lad_ mostly designs his own charts, after he'd grasped the principles and understood what made a pattern 'stitchable', I only had to teach him how to take an image, do a tonal separation, index the hues and scale it. Designing one's own charts is part of the fun, he's a bit like me, he feels stifled unless it's his own work.
> ...


Well I like to encourage _The Lad_ to be an independant thinker and original, there's a standing joke that the eleventh commandment according to Dave reads: Thou shallt not get away wit it!

Egyptian motifs are great fun, I'll have to slap one on a cosy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dave the snowflake egg cozy and napkin ring are just delightful! You are so creative it just amazes me. Bless you for having such a giving spirit about you.


I'm so glad you like them, I wanted something fun for _Winterval_ and the crystals add a bit of sparkle. Knitting is a sharing thing.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Egyptian motifs are great fun, I'll have to slap one on a cosy!
> 
> Dave


In which case I would just have to knit it for her- and probably buy an egg cup first- while I have some I don't know that either girl has them. On second thoughts I seem to be short of some so maybe they have been taken. I m about to put ramekins on my christmas list- mine have 'disappeared' most likely to one of the girls places.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

On cross stitch, knitting and charts. I use the magnetic board and ruler I got to hold my cross stich chart for my knitting charts. (In fact I don't think I ever used it for cross stitch) I move the ruler up after each row and no need to scribble on the pattern after each row. I have the rows to come covered so I can check that the stitch I am about to knit is the correct one- and this can be harder to see if you have drawn a line through it. I have made progress- it was getting out the chart and the magnetic board to begin the sock that reminded me of this. I have the first toe row done so now to begin the colour work.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > _The Lad_ mostly designs his own charts, after he'd grasped the principles and understood what made a pattern 'stitchable', I only had to teach him how to take an image, do a tonal separation, index the hues and scale it. Designing one's own charts is part of the fun, he's a bit like me, he feels stifled unless it's his own work.
> ...


I have not heard "get a wiggle on" for ages and it's interesting that it is used in Australia.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I have not heard "get a wiggle on" for ages and it's interesting that it is used in Australia.


I always heard "get a move on" when I was a kid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

we use both get a move and a wriggle on. a wriggle on is probably an older term thinking about it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> we use both get a move and a wriggle on. a wriggle on is probably an older term thinking about it.


Then, sort of the opposite, "Hold your horses".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > we use both get a move and a wriggle on. a wriggle on is probably an older term thinking about it.
> ...


We used that one too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really dislike change - i don't have facebook - don't really want people to know that much about me - actually there isn't that much to put on facebook - i have never understood tweeting - is that what's it's called? these machines break - computers go down - i was at a store once and their computers were down - the sales girl - in school yet - did not know how to figure the tax on what i wanted to buy - i had to do it for her. i never allowed my children to have calculators unti they could do the function themselves. i'm not sure it is a good idea that we depend on machines so much. i really try to live a very simple quiet life as much off the grid as possible. not sure what all this says about me. what has happened with conversing face to face - my grandchildren send texts - why not talk to the person - hear their voice. i see a time when there is no spoken language. i don't have a kindell - am really frightened that eventually (not in my life time please) there will be no books or magazines for sale - it will all be on some handheld battery run thing. if i had a choice i would return to the fifties when all we had to worry was about the abomb - remember tuck and cover - they didn't tell us it would blow our a.. off regardless of how we tucked and covered. lol but things were easier, slower, i knew my neighbors - people dropped in unannounced and we loved it - invited them to dinner - there was always room for one or two or three or . . . more. we never locked our doors - the skelton key hung on a nail on the porch. it was not a perfect time i admit - but people cared about each other - there was time to things together. now we send a text message - how much personality does a text message have. ooh - i had better stop this venting.

so - after all this - go for the charts dave - i will learn to use them - i copy your but never intended to use them since the written directions were there. as long as there are a dozen different "icons" to remember i should be able to do it. just don't start texting them.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, Sam, I'm with you on a lot of those things...but very glad you do use the computer to talk with us!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I got a really nice chart holder from Mar Maxim. It is like a big black folder. It has a pocket on one side for your pattern for storage, the other side has 3 small & one large magnet. The long one can be used to mark your place on the pattern. It also has a pen holder & pen. The strap that closes it snaps to the back to hold the holder up for reading.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would definitely need something like that - thanks.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I got a really nice chart holder from Mar Maxim. It is like a big black folder. It has a pocket on one side for your pattern for storage, the other side has 3 small & one large magnet. The long one can be used to mark your place on the pattern. It also has a pen holder & pen. The strap that closes it snaps to the back to hold the holder up for reading.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It cost $19.99 plus shipping. I had it in about 5 business days. I ordered it from their web site marymaxim.com. I also got a sock book Strick-ly Socks A Revolutionary And Amazing Simple Approach to Sock Knitting with 16 custom sock patterns by Candace Eisner Strick.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I heartily agree! We need to get back to the basics especially with the schools. Children don't need all the high tech stuff they need to learn basics. My special ed students are usually 2 or 3 grade levels below their own grade. They do know how to use calculators but can't do it without it. I am a firm believer in basics. The "New" math changes all the terminology and just confuses the kids. Go back and teach simple math with averages, middle etc. Everyone would be so much happier and children would actually learn something!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Sam, you have hit a nerve! Sometimes I feel like a dinosaur in this day and age. At one time in my "career" I worked as a trainer for a cell phone company. As such, I was supposed to be able to teach the new hires how each phone worked, all the features and the benefits of them. I finally had to quit (before i got fired!) because I just couldn't keep up with the almost daily changes in the technology.
Since then, I have come up with the theory that the current state of affairs - well, most of it anyway - can be traced back to Alexander Graham Bell and the telephone. After we all got phones, it was no longer necessary to speak face-to-face. We could stay in our houses and not have to see anybody. Carrying it to today's extreme, we literally do not have to leave the house at all. Our children don't need to learn how to speak with others, they just text even when sitting across a table from the textee. I could go on and on, but I've had my rant. Please, All, forgive!
As Sorlenna said, I am glad, Sam, that you and we all have access to computers so that we can 'chat' with each other. I would sorely miss it if we didn't!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I use a Mi-Fi internet connection via the mobile phone network, I can always tell when it's lunchtime or break at a nearby school, my connection works at a snail's pace because the little darlings are all texting each other across the playground!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh Sam, you have hit a nerve! Sometimes I feel like a dinosaur in this day and age. At one time in my "career" I worked as a trainer for a cell phone company. As such, I was supposed to be able to teach the new hires how each phone worked, all the features and the benefits of them. I finally had to quit (before i got fired!) because I just couldn't keep up with the almost daily changes in the technology.
> Since then, I have come up with the theory that the current state of affairs - well, most of it anyway - can be traced back to Alexander Graham Bell and the telephone. After we all got phones, it was no longer necessary to speak face-to-face. We could stay in our houses and not have to see anybody. Carrying it to today's extreme, we literally do not have to leave the house at all. Our children don't need to learn how to speak with others, they just text even when sitting across a table from the textee. I could go on and on, but I've had my rant. Please, All, forgive!
> As Sorlenna said, I am glad, Sam, that you and we all have access to computers so that we can 'chat' with each other. I would sorely miss it if we didn't!


It can be a good thing though. Sadly my brother and I hardly knew each other as he left home to go and live in London when I was 14. Neither of us were good at keeping touch by phone. Then we started emailing each other a few years ago. It's been wonderful. Every little thing that happens can be emailed instantly. We share jokes, and remember our childhoods in Ireland. I've got my brother back.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, it can be good. As I said, I am glad that we have computers so that we can communicate with each other. My rant, I guess, is not so much the responsible use of technology, but the abuse of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I use a Mi-Fi internet connection via the mobile phone network, I can always tell when it's lunchtime or break at a nearby school, my connection works at a snail's pace because the little darlings are all texting each other across the playground!
> 
> Dave


I know what you about texting at school. They don't pass notes now they text. My Chrissy & her friend planned a cookie party during class. Then texted me to see if it okay. 12 teens baking cookies to give out as gifts, going to be a busy saturday.
I love he snowflake cozy & napkin ring. I made the egg cozy. I am thinking I'll make more and give one to each person that comes to Chrissy's cookie party.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren, your Saturday really does sound busy! Hope you'll find time to keep us updated at the tea party. Enjoy, They will have a wonderful memory to take with them as well as the cosies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Mi-Fi internet connection via the mobile phone network, I can always tell when it's lunchtime or break at a nearby school, my connection works at a snail's pace because the little darlings are all texting each other across the playground!
> ...


We've beaten the mobile phone at the uni, when the main lecture theatres were redecorated we had Faraday cages installed. Now there's no signal and no irritating ringtones during lectures, the looks on their faces when they realised what had been done were a picture! The experiment has been so successful, more mobile-free zones are planned, nice to know us oldies still have the edge!

I'm glad the cosy turned out well, I think I'll be incorporating more Swarovski crystals into my designs in the future, they really do sparkle and I've got some lovely Alexandrite that changes colour depending on the light source, I've just got to decide what will show them off best.

Hope the party goes well and that they like their cosies.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a very simple solution to the pocket calculator debate, I told _The Lad_ he could have one if he could demonstrate to me he was competent at arithmetic by calculating the square root of three five-digit numbers and the day of the week on which three random dates from the past three centuries fell, without one; I did allow him to use a pencil and paper, I'm not cruel. After he'd passed my little test, he had to agree that he didn't really need a calculator at all!

He does use a calculator for 'A' level physics, but only for messy calculations, he likes being able to do the sums in his head or with his prized barrel slide-rule. Of course one makes far fewer mistakes with a slide-rule, because you have to calculate where to put decimal point, you have a good idea of what answer should look like, people who rely on calculators all the time become disconnected from the numbers they're dealing with, they simply have no way of knowing whether they've pressed the wrong button, it's very sad.

I did have some trouble with a very silly school-teacher who told me my attitude was holding _The Lad_ back, so I set him my little test. Entertainingly he didn't know where to begin and suggested I do something anatomically impossible, he wasn't very good at biology either!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would definitely need something like that - thanks.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I only recently discovered the marking tape, and love it. The transparency allows me to see where I've been besides marking where i'm going. And it's easy to take off and put on, but stays where you put it. It's useful also with written row patterns.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think kids should have to leave their phones at the school door when they go in.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think kids should have to leave their phones at the school door when they go in. I can't imagine trying to teach with kids on phones one way or another.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I did have some trouble with a very silly school-teacher who told me my attitude was holding _The Lad_ back, so I set him my little test. Entertainingly he didn't know where to begin and suggested I do something anatomically impossible, he wasn't very good at biology either!
> 
> Dave


Every time I use a calculator--especially for simple things, like subtraction--I end up double checking its answer on paper anyway. I've never trusted the little buggers...and when I was in school, I absolutely LOVED figuring out algebra equations without one. My friends thought I was completely nuts, of course, but even today, my notes/patterns/charts are filled with little math doodles as I multiply/divide or add/subtract for things like stitch counts and finished sizes.

As for teachers...we've had our share of go-rounds as the kids grew up...don't get me started! Even this semester DD has an English teacher (college!) who doesn't bother to proofread his writing and consistently uses wrong words (mainly in email, naturally). :evil:

On the GOOD side of today, however, I may have some great news soon...as soon as I know for sure, believe me, you all will know, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I did have some trouble with a very silly school-teacher who told me my attitude was holding _The Lad_ back, so I set him my little test. Entertainingly he didn't know where to begin and suggested I do something anatomically impossible, he wasn't very good at biology either!
> 
> Dave


HAHAHA!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I agree in principle about leaving the phones at the door when going to school, however, the Columbine tragedy has seen that we now take preventative methods to this type of thing ever happening in our schools (Canadian at least). There are a lot of unsafe neighbourhood schools in some places and that is why my neices will take their phones to school. If they need help, then they can call 911. In today's world, school is not just a place where you go to get an education with pen and paper and books -- it is also a place where you get hands on education from the school of hard knocks, not all of it pleasant experiences. The bullly mentallity in our schools runs rampant and without any safety backup, there would be no defence for the innocent. Cell phones are equipped with cameras and videos to get the purps in action. This is the real world of today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't object to them carrying mobile phones, but I do want them to be in 'Flight Mode' during lessons and lectures. I don't think it's unreasonable for a lecture to proceed for 50 minutes without being accompanied by pings, bleeps and jingles; they can use them at break-time or lunch, but during teaching periods they're obtrusive.

Unfortunately, all too frequently the bullies in schools use their phones to video their victimisation of others so they can post them on the internet. Mobile phones are also 'objects of desire' and can cause crime by negating the egalitarian environment created by rigid school uniforms etc. It's OK if all the children are equally wealthy, but covetousness is a problem if there is any inequality of resources.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Too true.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I do agree with what you say, Dave. For the class time, the phones are turned off. If you are texting/talking in class on your phone, it is then confiscated and given back as you leave the classroom. Most everyone in highschool and a lot in grade school do have cell phones. It is the "norm" here in Canada for this. For the vast majority of students, there are no uniforms either, only the very few private religious schools will have uniforms. All schools have dress codes, but not all schools have uniforms. Our school systems are so different from one country to another.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I do agree with what you say, Dave. For the class time, the phones are turned off. If you are texting/talking in class on your phone, it is then confiscated and given back as you leave the classroom. Most everyone in highschool and a lot in grade school do have cell phones. It is the "norm" here in Canada for this. For the vast majority of students, there are no uniforms either, only the very few private religious schools will have uniforms. All schools have dress codes, but not all schools have uniforms. Our school systems are so different from one country to another.


A bucket of water works too, excellent for its deterrent value!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Too funny, Dave!!! 

I remember when we got to use calculators for math in school. When it came to tests and exams, you could use the calculator but if you only wrote down the answer, you would fail the test. That is because your work that showed and wrote down was worth more than the final anwer to the question. You had to prove how you got your answer and that was worth 75% of the math test/exam. Now that I am dyslexic with numbers, the calculator is my best friend.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember an elementary teacher who was teaching us the Roman numerals. She would put math problems in the Roman numeral form, and we had to do the problem and give the answer in the numerals, showing our work. That was in the 50s, pre-calculator. I can honestly say that i have never had to use that particular skill since.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Too funny, Dave!!!
> 
> I remember when we got to use calculators for math in school. When it came to tests and exams, you could use the calculator but if you only wrote down the answer, you would fail the test. That is because your work that showed and wrote down was worth more than the final anwer to the question. You had to prove how you got your answer and that was worth 75% of the math test/exam. Now that I am dyslexic with numbers, the calculator is my best friend.


At the school I went to, calculators were only allowed to process our own experimental results in physics and chemistry, otherwise there was a total ban on them. In many ways maths is the easiest subject, you can get every sum wrong and still pass; get every sum right and you score 100%, it's the only subject that works that way!

Luckily, I can knock out a half-decent essay on a whim, very useful because it meant I never had to study at anything; never done aday's work in my life, I only do fun things! Of course I've also had outrageous good fortune, I even got an A grade in R.E. without mentioning God once in any of my answers. Not quite as good as a friend of mine though, when confronted by a questioin asking him to define 'risk' in economics, he wrote "This is a risk in economics" and proceeded to the next question! It worked, he got an 'A' and has been dining out on it ever since!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

At times life too full of ironic situations!
My essays were always usually in the "C" marks. Except for one English essay I wrote when I was in grade 10. I allowed my friend to read my essay before it was due. She plagerized my essay and ended up with an A+, while I got a D and a stern lecture for taking "her" essay!! I never allowed anyone to proofread my essays after that. The friend soon left for greener pastures!! haha, you live and learn....


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a very simple solution to the pocket calculator debate, I told _The Lad_ he could have one if he could demonstrate to me he was competent at arithmetic by calculating the square root of three five-digit numbers and the day of the week on which three random dates from the past three centuries fell, without one; I did allow him to use a pencil and paper, I'm not cruel. After he'd passed my little test, he had to agree that he didn't really need a calculator at all!
> 
> He does use a calculator for 'A' level physics, but only for messy calculations, he likes being able to do the sums in his head or with his prized barrel slide-rule. Of course one makes far fewer mistakes with a slide-rule, because you have to calculate where to put decimal point, you have a good idea of what answer should look like, people who rely on calculators all the time become disconnected from the numbers they're dealing with, they simply have no way of knowing whether they've pressed the wrong button, it's very sad.
> 
> ...


Nice to see that word "arithmetic" again. We had to spell it right in school and used the following verse. "A Red Indian Thought He Might Eat Tobacco In Church". It was a great little helper.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was an elementary teacher for 37 years, and I love hearing how the schools in other countries have the same problems as the US. We are constantly being told how much better other countries schools are, but the bottom line is that kids are kids no matter where they are!

House painting is complete! There are a few things that D, my painter, will have to come back to do, but basically all is done. My BIL hung my 2 favorite pictures at Thanksgiving and I am really enjoying that. One is an enlarged photo of the Beatles and Mohammed Ali ( when he was Cassious Clay-excuse the spelling) in 1963 or 1964, signed by Ali. The other is a print of Blue Dog by George Rodrigue, a Cajun artist. I have others to get framed, then I'll be ready to entertain!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats Pammie!!! now put up your feet and take in all the beautiful sites that surround your easy chair in the living room!!
You are so right about kids being kids no matter where they live.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Seemed to fit here...




Walk Down Memory Lane

A little house with two bedrooms, one bathroom and one car on the street. 
A mower that you had to push to make the grass look neat. 

In the kitchen on the wall we only had one phone,
And no need for recording things, someone was always home. 

We only had a living room where we would congregate,
unless it was at mealtime in the kitchen where we ate. 

We had no need for family rooms or extra rooms to dine.
When meeting as a family those two rooms would work out fine. 

We only had one TV set and channels maybe two, 
But always there was one of them with something worth the view. 

For snacks we had potato chips that tasted like a chip.
And if you wanted flavor here was Lipton's onion dip. 

Store-bought snacks were rare because my mother liked to cook
and nothing can compare to snacks in Betty Crocker's book. 

Weekends were for family trips or staying home to play.
We all did things together -- even go to church to pray. 

When we did our weekend trips depending on the weather,
no one stayed at home because we liked to be together. 

Sometimes we would separate to do things on our own,
but we knew where the others were without our own cell phone. 

Then there were the movies with your favorite movie star,
and nothing can compare to watching movies in your car. 

Then there were the picnics at the peak of summer season,
pack a lunch and find some trees and never need a reason. 

Get a baseball game together with all the friends you know,
have real action playing ball -- and no game video. 

Remember when the doctor used to be the family friend,
and didn't need insurance or a lawyer to defend? 

The way that he took care of you or what he had to do,
because he took an oath and strived to do the best for you. 

Remember going to the store and shopping casually,
and when you went to pay for it you used your own money? 

Nothing that you had to swipe or punch in some amount,
and remember when the cashier person had to really count? 

The milkman used to go from door to door, 
And it was just a few cents more than going to the store. 

There was a time when mailed letters came right to your door,
without a lot of junk mail ads sent out by every store. 

The mailman knew each house by name and knew where it was sent;
there were not loads of mail addressed to "present occupant." 

There was a time when just one glance was all that it would take,
and you would know the kind of car, the model and the make. 

They didn't look like turtles trying to squeeze out every mile;
they were streamlined, white walls, fins and really had some style. 

One time the music that you played whenever you would jive,
was from a vinyl, big-holed record called a forty-five.. 

The record player had a post to keep them all in line
and then the records would drop down and play one at a time. 

Oh sure, we had our problems then, just like we do today
and always we were striving, trying for a better way. 

Oh, the simple life we lived still seems like so much fun,
how can you explain a game, just kick the can and run? 

And why would boys put baseball cards between bicycle spokes
and for a nickel, red machines had little bottled Cokes? 

This life seemed so much easier and slower in some ways.
I love the new technology, but I sure do miss those days. 

So time moves on and so do we and nothing stays the same,
but I sure love to reminisce and walk down memory lane.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dorisgene, remember when we were kids and we would roll our eyes when the older folks would start off by saying "back when I was young...." well now it looks like we had our "good ole days" haha, very well said. Who wrote the poem??


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

"I received it as an email and no credit was designated," she stated rolling her eyes.

Or how about, "When I was young we used to walk ten miles to school!"


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> "I received it as an email and no credit was designated," she stated rolling her eyes.
> 
> Or how about, "When I was young we used to walk ten miles to school!"


My sister and I had only 1 1/2 miles, but we were the youngest in the one-room school in rural NY. And those were the days of wool stockings and ski pants to dry around the stove in the schoolroom.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, too funny cause its so true!!
And you had to break the ice on the top of the water bucket in the kitchen because there was a skim of ice on it in the morning. I hated it when you had to bundle up in the winter to get to the outhouse!!! haha, and they say that "things arent made like they used to...." Some things are actually an improvement!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> haha, too funny cause its so true!!
> And you had to break the ice on the top of the water bucket in the kitchen because there was a skim of ice on it in the morning. I hated it when you had to bundle up in the winter to get to the outhouse!!! haha, and they say that "things arent made like they used to...." Some things are actually an improvement!


Amen Sisters!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but I don't get the idea of letting the children in class use a calculator solely. How do you really learn? It's almost like if you don't have some handheld devise you can't get through life. Using the old noggin is a good thing because you lose it fast enough...LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> haha, too funny cause its so true!!
> And you had to break the ice on the top of the water bucket in the kitchen because there was a skim of ice on it in the morning. I hated it when you had to bundle up in the winter to get to the outhouse!!! haha, and they say that "things arent made like they used to...." Some things are actually an improvement!


Oh, yeah. There are a LOT of things I'd give up before a working flush toilet! :XD:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > haha, too funny cause its so true!!
> ...


I didn't understand college students in the early seventies choosing not to bathe. I'm so grateful to have indoor plumbing that I take full advantage of it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm sorry but I don't get the idea of letting the children in class use a calculator solely. How do you really learn? It's almost like if you don't have some handheld devise you can't get through life. Using the old noggin is a good thing because you lose it fast enough...LOL


In Canadian schools, you must learn the math the good ole way and prove your work. The calculator takes the place of the old math charts we used to have to get algorithims and stuff like that. Of course you can use the calculator to double check your work and final answer, but you have to know how to use your head first. Before calculators there was the arabus thingy (dont know if I spelled it right). I never used one but my mother remembers using them in school.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm sorry but I don't get the idea of letting the children in class use a calculator solely. How do you really learn? It's almost like if you don't have some handheld devise you can't get through life. Using the old noggin is a good thing because you lose it fast enough...LOL


In Canadian schools, you must learn the math the good ole way and prove your work. The calculator takes the place of the old math charts we used to have to get algorithims and stuff like that. Of course you can use the calculator to double check your work and final answer, but you have to know how to use your head first. Before calculators there was the abacus thingy (dont know if I spelled it right). I never used one but my mother remembers using them in school.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would miss a hot shower (the highpoint of my day) - i have used an outhouse often enough that that wouldn't be a problem - you get used to hanging if you hang long enough. i do agree that there are some things i aplreciate; ie: hot showers in the morning and indoor plumbing and i am not railing about them. what bothers me so much is the loss of humanity from one person to another. i go to a retreat every year and at the end we all stand in a circle and one person takes the hand of the person beside him and holds it to his heart and says "from my heart through these hands to your heart - take all the love and strength you need and pass the rest along" - and so it continues around the circle. how many of us actively do random acts of kindness. it just seems we are so wrapped up in our own lives that we have no times for others - and this is a worldwide problem. how many of our children khow how to write a thank you note - or even say thank you in person. you know - i sound like my father who thought elvis was the runination of that generation - i would like to tell him how at least he didn't have purple hair. techology is fine - in it's place - and the center of our lives is not the place.

i'm really not sure what is wrong with me - i never vent like this - i've been so tired lately - took a three hour nap this afternoon - i miss my family - they are all gone - but that is what happens as you get older but i never thought i would be the one left behind. 

put my ranting down as a crazy old man.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> "I received it as an email and no credit was designated," she stated rolling her eyes.
> 
> Or how about, "When I was young we used to walk ten miles to school!"


"When I was young we used to walk ten miles to school in snow up to our knees." or something like that. I've been enjoying the talk of the good ole days. But you guys changed the subject so fast I didn't have a chance to put in my two cents' worth on technology. So here goes!

I think technology is great when my son-in-law can use his Iphone to find a restaurant for us when we're on vacation in a strange city, or bring up a map showing us how to get to a car rental place when we're in a hurry to catch a flight.

But when we get to a restaurant, I think it's so ignorant of him and my daughter to drag out the Iphones and read their mail or reply to text messages. And I've told them as much. As someone said, the younger generation doesn't know how to carry on a conversation anymore.

I enjoy people watching and I've noticed in restaurants (nice ones, not McD's) there might be a couple sitting at a table and one of them will be talking on a cell phone while the other one sits there twiddling their thumbs. I told DH that if it were me and that happened, I'd get up and walk out. Especially if it's supposed to be a date! But they say people treat you the way you allow them to treat you, or something like that, so it will continue unless someone objects.

But when the technology includes computers, I'm very happy I have one and I know how to operate it (usually!).

So much for my rant. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

put my ranting down as a crazy old man.

sam


Hey Sam, you are alright! Please dont change too much. We all love a good rant now and then! And you are right about us all sharing the goodwill and human kindness to everyone. In this day and age, it all seems to be the "me generation". Not sure how the population forgot their manners and such as civilization became more widespread.

Merry Christmas and a blessed season for you and your household!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would miss a hot shower (the highpoint of my day) - i have used an outhouse often enough that that wouldn't be a problem - you get used to hanging if you hang long enough. i do agree that there are some things i aplreciate; ie: hot showers in the morning and indoor plumbing and i am not railing about them. what bothers me so much is the loss of humanity from one person to another. i go to a retreat every year and at the end we all stand in a circle and one person takes the hand of the person beside him and holds it to his heart and says "from my heart through these hands to your heart - take all the love and strength you need and pass the rest along" - and so it continues around the circle. how many of us actively do random acts of kindness. it just seems we are so wrapped up in our own lives that we have no times for others - and this is a worldwide problem. how many of our children khow how to write a thank you note - or even say thank you in person. you know - i sound like my father who thought elvis was the runination of that generation - i would like to tell him how at least he didn't have purple hair. techology is fine - in it's place - and the center of our lives is not the place.
> 
> i'm really not sure what is wrong with me - i never vent like this - i've been so tired lately - took a three hour nap this afternoon - i miss my family - they are all gone - but that is what happens as you get older but i never thought i would be the one left behind.
> 
> ...


No, Sam, you're not crazy, just making good sense.

BTW, I did my random act of kindness today. I picked a card off our church Christmas tree. It was for an 8-year-old girl who wanted a pair of snow boots, a winter jacket, and some art supplies. Well, first I found the cutest pair of pink snow boots with white fleece lining. Then I found a purple jacket, and for good measure, found a pink set of hat, scarf, and gloves. Then I went to the Dollar Tree and bought several dollars worth of art supplies. I think it may have made me happier than she will be when she opens her gifts!

DH and I don't usually buy each other gifts at Christmas; we buy things as we need them through the year. So from now on, I think we'll buy for a complete stranger!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm sorry but I don't get the idea of letting the children in class use a calculator solely. How do you really learn? It's almost like if you don't have some handheld devise you can't get through life. Using the old noggin is a good thing because you lose it fast enough...LOL


It doesn't make sense to me either, but I'm told I'm a 'relic' and too old to understand. Many educators now insist children should be taught with calculators from the beginning and that all work should be word-processed, they view hand-writing as an obsolete skill and want it to be removed from the curriculum. The latest thinking, I use the word 'thinking' in its loosest possible meaning, is that the experiment to merge reading and writing has been a failure and that they should be treated as separate skills as was the case in mediaeval times, thus freeing up large amounts of time in the school-day for more useful subjects.

So for all of you who loathed hours spent with copy-books, they are destined for the dustbin of history, all you need are keyboard skills. I suppose it will make life easier for the milkman if all the notes in bottles are word-processed, but the words 'walnut' and 'sledgehammer' spring to mind!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would miss a hot shower (the highpoint of my day) - i have used an outhouse often enough that that wouldn't be a problem - you get used to hanging if you hang long enough. i do agree that there are some things i aplreciate; ie: hot showers in the morning and indoor plumbing and i am not railing about them. what bothers me so much is the loss of humanity from one person to another. i go to a retreat every year and at the end we all stand in a circle and one person takes the hand of the person beside him and holds it to his heart and says "from my heart through these hands to your heart - take all the love and strength you need and pass the rest along" - and so it continues around the circle. how many of us actively do random acts of kindness. it just seems we are so wrapped up in our own lives that we have no times for others - and this is a worldwide problem. how many of our children khow how to write a thank you note - or even say thank you in person. you know - i sound like my father who thought elvis was the runination of that generation - i would like to tell him how at least he didn't have purple hair. techology is fine - in it's place - and the center of our lives is not the place.
> 
> i'm really not sure what is wrong with me - i never vent like this - i've been so tired lately - took a three hour nap this afternoon - i miss my family - they are all gone - but that is what happens as you get older but i never thought i would be the one left behind.
> 
> ...


My sister taught her kids that it was unreasonable to expect them to write thank you notes. With kids I know it's twice with no thank you and then no more gifts.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dorisgene said:
> 
> 
> > "I received it as an email and no credit was designated," she stated rolling her eyes.
> ...


I love computers and have a hard time when I'm without. But during mealtime I would say no phone, including looking to see who is texting. There is plenty of time in the rest of the day so one is hardly deprived. And I do not answer the phone when I want to do something else - like watch the news. My answering machine works well.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> put my ranting down as a crazy old man.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


People around here are often kind - helping to carry something and that kind of thing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > put my ranting down as a crazy old man.
> ...


You are right about the kindness shown to and within our Knitting Paradise family. But take a poll of our ages and you will see that we were all taught our manners and p's and q's too!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is a wonderful thing your church encourages, and what a lucky girl, to have you choose her card!

She must be a very good little girl, and very practicle. She didn't ask for a single, frivolous thing. Not a toy or a piece of candy. I'm sure Santa is going to be very good to her this year, and she will feel extra blessed. 
And, bless you, too, little Santa's helper! 



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i would miss a hot shower (the highpoint of my day) - i have used an outhouse often enough that that wouldn't be a problem - you get used to hanging if you hang long enough. i do agree that there are some things i aplreciate; ie: hot showers in the morning and indoor plumbing and i am not railing about them. what bothers me so much is the loss of humanity from one person to another. i go to a retreat every year and at the end we all stand in a circle and one person takes the hand of the person beside him and holds it to his heart and says "from my heart through these hands to your heart - take all the love and strength you need and pass the rest along" - and so it continues around the circle. how many of us actively do random acts of kindness. it just seems we are so wrapped up in our own lives that we have no times for others - and this is a worldwide problem. how many of our children khow how to write a thank you note - or even say thank you in person. you know - i sound like my father who thought elvis was the runination of that generation - i would like to tell him how at least he didn't have purple hair. techology is fine - in it's place - and the center of our lives is not the place.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Doris, you'd have got on very well with my great aunt, she loved to travel and used to take me with her when I was a small boy. Her first rule of travel was, "Never go anywhere that doesn't have indoor plumbing"!

After ignoring her advice a couple of times in my twenties, I came to the conclusion she knew a thing or two!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Changing the subject completely, I was out shopping to-day and fresh cranberries were £2 for a 300g bag (US$4.73/lb), I used to buy a few pounds to make cranberry jelly to give to friends and neighbours, but not at those prices!

Maybe I'm out of touch with reality, I was wondering what the going rate is in other places.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I got some for Thanksgiving, 12 oz bag for $3.29. They were Ocean Spray brand, but I don't remember seeing any "store brand" cranberries.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Changing the subject completely, I was out shopping to-day and fresh cranberries were £2 for a 300g bag (US$4.73/lb), I used to buy a few pounds to make cranberry jelly to give to friends and neighbours, but not at those prices!
> 
> Maybe I'm out of touch with reality, I was wondering what the going rate is in other places.
> 
> Dave


I pay about $4 a pound here. Now I make them in the fall when prices are cheaper but, not but much. I do buy dried cranberries to put into salads through out the year. DH & I are both big fans of cranberries.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I got some for Thanksgiving, 12 oz bag for $3.29. They were Ocean Spray brand, but I don't remember seeing any "store brand" cranberries.


I don't remember ever seeing any other brand sold in supermarkets.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Doris, you'd have got on very well with my great aunt, she loved to travel and used to take me with her when I was a small boy. Her first rule of travel was, "Never go anywhere that doesn't have indoor plumbing"!
> 
> After ignoring her advice a couple of times in my twenties, I came to the conclusion she knew a thing or two!
> 
> Dave


Yes, Dave, we "old ladies" know a thing or two about a few things. LOL.

Re the cranberries, I paid $2.00 at the Commissary, but don't remember the size of the bag. Maybe we can all find some after the holidays at a lower price. I can remember one year when they were $1.00 per bag and everyone bought them and stuck them in the freezer. Course, that may have been 15 years ago! Ha!

mjs, I'm with you on thank you notes. If they can't say thank you without being prompted, then they don't deserve any more gifts. I remember going through agony getting my kids to write ty notes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree in principle about leaving the phones at the door when going to school, however, the Columbine tragedy has seen that we now take preventative methods to this type of thing ever happening in our schools (Canadian at least). There are a lot of unsafe neighbourhood schools in some places and that is why my neices will take their phones to school. If they need help, then they can call 911. In today's world, school is not just a place where you go to get an education with pen and paper and books -- it is also a place where you get hands on education from the school of hard knocks, not all of it pleasant experiences. The bullly mentallity in our schools runs rampant and without any safety backup, there would be no defence for the innocent. Cell phones are equipped with cameras and videos to get the purps in action. This is the real world of today.[/quote]

Not always a good idea for students NOT to have their phones with them. Just regulate how they use them...Impossible I know. But just his afternoon, Virginia Tech (university here in VA) had a shooting on campus and it was locked down. I know the parents were frantic to hear from their children! So there's always good mixed with the bad!!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I agree in principle about leaving the phones at the door when going to school, however, the Columbine tragedy has seen that we now take preventative methods to this type of thing ever happening in our schools (Canadian at least). There are a lot of unsafe neighbourhood schools in some places and that is why my neices will take their phones to school. If they need help, then they can call 911. In today's world, school is not just a place where you go to get an education with pen and paper and books -- it is also a place where you get hands on education from the school of hard knocks, not all of it pleasant experiences. The bullly mentallity in our schools runs rampant and without any safety backup, there would be no defence for the innocent. Cell phones are equipped with cameras and videos to get the purps in action. This is the real world of today.


"Not always a good idea for students NOT to have their phones with them. Just regulate how they use them...Impossible I know. But just his afternoon, Virginia Tech (university here in VA) had a shooting on campus and it was locked down. I know the parents were frantic to hear from their children! So there's always good mixed with the bad!!"
JuneK[/quote]

Yes, it was and still is all over the news up here in Canada. How horrifying it is!!! Yes, cell phones do have their place in society. Interestingly we do have a smart government now in place in Canada (for now they seem to be smart) and they are repealing the gun registry here. It has cost over $2billion tax payers' dollars and has never been proven to save a life or a crime. We all need a licence to purchase a gun/rifle here in Canada and these are the records that are kept and are available for the police to use. Any crime committed with a gun here in Canada are unlicenced illegal guns anyways. Sad occurances do happen and they seem much more magnified at the special holiday times of the year. Rest in peace for those whose lives were ended today and may peace and prayers prevail for their friends and families -- God bless them all.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Doris, you'd have got on very well with my great aunt, she loved to travel and used to take me with her when I was a small boy. Her first rule of travel was, "Never go anywhere that doesn't have indoor plumbing"!
> 
> After ignoring her advice a couple of times in my twenties, I came to the conclusion she knew a thing or two!
> 
> Dave


You two are reminding me of going to my grandmother's farm when I was young. My older brother brought a girlfriend one time and when she found out about the outhouse, my brother had to drive her into town to use an indoor bathroom  
She became my sister-in-law and had four children. She got over her shyness about the out-house


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Spent a wonderful evening at my mom's assisted living home. The residents were all dressed up in their holiday sparkles! Each resident was able to invite guests, so my DD, one of her grandsons and his wife, and I were able to go. She was thrilled for us to be there. The tables were decorated with red tablecloths and a small Christmas tree. The staff were dressed in Santa hats, and of course, there was Mr. and Mrs. Claus! They had a pianist playing throughout the meal, which was delicious. Everyone looked so happy and excited. It is such a joy to see all of these elderly people still enjoying life.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When my neice Ashley was only 18 months old she could say calculator & walk over to the drawer where it was & take it out & hand it to you. On the tpoic of random acts of kindness we have had several people pay off strangers layaways at the local K-Mart store. They are paying off the ones with clothes, boots, hats & other winter needed items. No electronics were payed for.
Lisa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary Maxim has self-striping baby yarn on sale. Has anyone used this? I'm making Zimmerman's BSJ for my new great nephew and wondered if that was a good yarn to use. At first I was going to make it a solid color, but I do like the self-striping yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Nice to see that word "arithmetic" again. We had to spell it right in school and used the following verse. "A Red Indian Thought He Might Eat Tobacco In Church". It was a great little helper.


Our Red Indian wanted to eat toffee in class


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've been enjoying the talk of the good ole days. But you guys changed the subject so fast I didn't have a chance to put in my two cents' worth on technology. So here goes!
> 
> And isn't that so normal at a tea party?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm really not sure what is wrong with me - i never vent like this - i've been so tired lately - took a three hour nap this afternoon - i miss my family - they are all gone - but that is what happens as you get older but i never thought i would be the one left behind.
> 
> put my ranting down as a crazy old man.
> 
> sam


Sam like you I too am the one left behind and miss my family. Especially this time of year. All of our traditions end with me. My children aren't interested in following any of them (which is really sad). So I guess this is the ranting of a crazy old woman.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

A friend's daughter who has just turned two, takes her dad's phone, and scans through the photos. She's needs no help to do this.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was in my local craft store yesterday, I spotted some pretty little Tibetan Silver Snowflake Charms and thought they'd look good on a napkin ring. How it turned out is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47722-1.html

Hope you like my very simple design.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just checked it out very cute. I bought some christmas charms yesterday. I was with the 19 yr DD she always likes to get things to make jewelry for gifts at christmas time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I just checked it out very cute. I bought some christmas charms yesterday. I was with the 19 yr DD she always likes to get things to make jewelry for gifts at christmas time.


Glad you like it, there are lots of charms available and they're an easy way to make things special, have fun!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I need to figure out how to incorporate beads into knitting/crochet--I have so many that I haven't used in a long, long time. Maybe that will be my post-holiday lesson for myself.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to figure out how to incorporate beads into knitting/crochet--I have so many that I haven't used in a long, long time. Maybe that will be my post-holiday lesson for myself.


There are lots of way to work them in, I like to thread them onto the yarn and knit them in, they're much more secure that way, but others prefer to stitch them on when finishing at the end. Either way, they do add sparkle and interest to a piece as a feature.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There are lots of way to work them in, I like to thread them onto the yarn and knit them in, they're much more secure that way, but others prefer to stitch them on when finishing at the end. Either way, they do add sparkle and interest to a piece as a feature.
> 
> Dave


Threading them on would probably work best for me, but most of them are pretty small, so I shall have to experiment...after taking a cursory inventory to see what's actually in there!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > haha, too funny cause its so true!!
> ...


AND air conditioning!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*chuckles with glee!* about the air conditioning -- you mean you just dont open all the windows (to let in the mosquitoes and flies)? I know that it has only been in the last few years or so that I have absolutely needed the a/c because of lung problems and the fibromyalgia is not liking heat. Modern convinences that we just cant do without!! haha. -31'Celicus here this morning! Thank goodness the furnace works!!!!!

On another food topic, there was a little information blurb on the radio: Canadians eat more ketchup than any other country in the world. The Heintz Ketchup was the first ketchup recipe ever made and it is the only original recipe that has never changed over the years. It is still the same. My question is how many Tea Party people like ketchup with their food and what country do you live in? 
I like ketchup with all pasta, all ground meat dishes, sometimes on over-easy eggs, on all french fries, and poutine. And yep, it has to be Heintz as that tastes the best!! I live in Canada.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - i like ketchup on scrampled eggs - hamburgers and hotdogs and meat sandwiches. that's about it.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like ketchup on hamburgers, hot dogs, fried potatoes...that's it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I like hunts ketchup, heinz is second choice. Grilled cheese, mixed in burger meat, as a base for bbq sauce, fries and poutine. If there is no salsa i'll put ketchup with my eggs.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> When I was in my local craft store yesterday, I spotted some pretty little Tibetan Silver Snowflake Charms and thought they'd look good on a napkin ring. How it turned out is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47722-1.html
> 
> ...


This is really really nice for a quick hostess/host gift and it can be easily changed for other occasions. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles with glee!* about the air conditioning -- you mean you just dont open all the windows (to let in the mosquitoes and flies)? I know that it has only been in the last few years or so that I have absolutely needed the a/c because of lung problems and the fibromyalgia is not liking heat. Modern convinences that we just cant do without!! haha. -31'Celicus here this morning! Thank goodness the furnace works!!!!!
> 
> On another food topic, there was a little information blurb on the radio: Canadians eat more ketchup than any other country in the world. The Heintz Ketchup was the first ketchup recipe ever made and it is the only original recipe that has never changed over the years. It is still the same. My question is how many Tea Party people like ketchup with their food and what country do you live in?
> I like ketchup with all pasta, all ground meat dishes, sometimes on over-easy eggs, on all french fries, and poutine. And yep, it has to be Heintz as that tastes the best!! I live in Canada.


No ketchup for me. Mustard when something is needed. Vinegar on French fries.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Not to be negative I will say I like ketchup best when it is on someone else's plate.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite ketchup is Delmonte. Heinz will do in a pinch. I don't use a lot anymore. Sometimes of Fr fries or home fries, or scrambled eggs. For the fries, I have developed a taste for honey mustard salad dressing for dipping.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in my local craft store yesterday, I spotted some pretty little Tibetan Silver Snowflake Charms and thought they'd look good on a napkin ring. How it turned out is located at:
> ...


Thanks, I like quick gifts too and the variety of little charms on the market is amazing, it's very easy to find one that's topical or matches a person's interests. A variation is the napkin ring I designed for Halloween, I used orange and black yarn for that version, but you could use any colours you fancy, the pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33892-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of way to work them in, I like to thread them onto the yarn and knit them in, they're much more secure that way, but others prefer to stitch them on when finishing at the end. Either way, they do add sparkle and interest to a piece as a feature.
> ...


I've found that with DK or sportweight (category#3) yarn, the smallest beads I can thread are: 4mm seed beads and 6mm faceted Swarovski crystals. I use 8" (20cms) lengths of florist's wire, fold them in half and squah it into a tight 'V' with a pair of pliers, put the yarn into the 'V' and use it as a threading needle. You can buy very expensive loop needles in the jewellery-making section of craft stores, but I kept losing/breaking them and a pack of florist's wire only costs £1.50 (US$2.35) over here.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

On the ketchup front, I prefer Heinz, but I go for _HP Sauce_ with a fried breakfast, I love the stuff!

Dave


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

In the Southwest of US salsa is used more than ketchup. It seems that salsa is becoming more popular as Tex-Mex food becomes more popular. Besides the usual, I like ketchup or salsa on grilled cheese sandwiches - tabasco sauce on scrambled eggs.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

HP sauce is the best for meats. I used to eat it a lot on burgers. We now have a store that stocks it, so I can enjoy it on my veggie burgers. YUM!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I go through a 1 litre bottle of ketchup a month. Love that taste! I even put ketchup into my soup pot.
Dave, when the UK TV shows refer to "brown sauce" are they talking about the HP sauce? On Corrie Street when the customers order their food from Roy's Rolls, often they will ask for brown sauce. I am a Corrie Street fan and I am curious about this. It is usually requested on the breakfast "fry-up". I like the HP sauce on my steaks, never tried it on my breakfast eggs.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see that word "arithmetic" again. We had to spell it right in school and used the following verse. "A Red Indian Thought He Might Eat Tobacco In Church". It was a great little helper.
> ...


Not Arithmetic but another of the oldies.
George Elliots old Grandmother rode a pig home yesterday...Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> On the ketchup front, I prefer Heinz, but I go for _HP Sauce_ with a fried breakfast, I love the stuff!
> 
> Dave


Looked up HP Sauce and found that the contents were recently changed after 116 years, wonder why?

HP Sauce's recipe secretly changed after 116 years by American ...
Sep 10, 2011 ... The new recipe of Britain's best-loved brown sauce, synonymous with bacon 
sandwiches, fry-ups and sausage and mash, now contains 38 per ...
www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2036055/HP-Sauces-recipe-secretly-changed-116-years-American-owners-Great-British-Condiment.html

It sounds tasty, wish it was available here in the mid-west USA...Della


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

www.Amazon.com/grocery has HP sauce. Heinz apparantly bought to original co. Interesting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I go through a 1 litre bottle of ketchup a month. Love that taste! I even put ketchup into my soup pot.
> Dave, when the UK TV shows refer to "brown sauce" are they talking about the HP sauce? On Corrie Street when the customers order their food from Roy's Rolls, often they will ask for brown sauce. I am a Corrie Street fan and I am curious about this. It is usually requested on the breakfast "fry-up". I like the HP sauce on my steaks, never tried it on my breakfast eggs.


_HP Sauce_ is indeed a type of brown sauce, it has an interesting history. When the first Labour MPs were elected, there was considerable consternation in the dining rooms of the Palace of Westminster, just what did this strange species of MP, mostly from the North of England, eat? "I'm not really sure" one of stewards advised. "but I think they smother everything with brown sauce"!

The head steward wasn't about to serve brown sauce within the precincts, so he arranged for a special _Houses of Parliament Sauce_ version to be created that could be served to the new MPs. It was an instant success and that's why there's a drawing of the palace on the label!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Della said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > On the ketchup front, I prefer Heinz, but I go for _HP Sauce_ with a fried breakfast, I love the stuff!
> ...


I thought it had tasted a bit odd recently, it's still better than the others, but not quite as tangy as it was. I'd put it down to anno domini, but it looks like my taste buds weren't mistaken!

Dave


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> When I was in my local craft store yesterday, I spotted some pretty little Tibetan Silver Snowflake Charms and thought they'd look good on a napkin ring. How it turned out is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47722-1.html
> 
> ...


love it Dave.Glad I saw it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in my local craft store yesterday, I spotted some pretty little Tibetan Silver Snowflake Charms and thought they'd look good on a napkin ring. How it turned out is located at:
> ...


I noticed others have taken an interest in your pattern also. Although it is one charm to be placed, did you know that you can also attach beads or, in this case charms, at the point of placement by using a fine crochet hook instead of stringing a bunch of beads. Although I have not yet tried it, I found a "delicious" pattern for a scarf made of a quality yarn and a pattern created with matching beads. Reading through the pattern it describes using this method. I have in the past knit with beads and the stringing and constantly trailing the beads along the yarn is not fun and can wear on the beads and yarn.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like ketchup with french fries, hash browns, and chicken nuggets (also use honey mustard). Will sometimes put it on hot dogs if chili is not available. I do add it to my meatloaf. I don't use as much ketchup as I do salsa. I love the spicy taste of all foods, but Tex-Mex is my favorite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on a different note - what would you knit with ladder yarn?

found some really neat stuff and would like to knit something with it but i'm not sure what.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've found that with DK or sportweight (category#3) yarn, the smallest beads I can thread are: 4mm seed beads and 6mm faceted Swarovski crystals. I use 8" (20cms) lengths of florist's wire, fold them in half and squah it into a tight 'V' with a pair of pliers, put the yarn into the 'V' and use it as a threading needle. You can buy very expensive loop needles in the jewellery-making section of craft stores, but I kept losing/breaking them and a pack of florist's wire only costs £1.50 (US$2.35) over here.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave


I have floral wire, and thanks for the tips (I prefer to improvise rather than buy special tools if I can), but I fear most of my beads will not be big enough (perhaps for lace weight)...I will investigate this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> on a different note - what would you knit with ladder yarn?
> 
> found some really neat stuff and would like to knit something with it but i'm not sure what.
> 
> sam


I've seen scarves made out of it, but I'm not sure what else--I've not used ladder yarn. Have you looked on Ravelry yet? That's usually my "first stop."


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in my local craft store yesterday, I spotted some pretty little Tibetan Silver Snowflake Charms and thought they'd look good on a napkin ring. How it turned out is located at:
> ...


Thanks, it's the simplest thing, I've made a set for my Winter table.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I've seen that technique, but either the yarn I use is too thick, or I'm doing it wong, I find pre-threading easier.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just yesterday I received my yarn from Elann for my next project. it is the Fire Place Kimono in their Mode Mohair on size 10.5 needles. I will be starting a new topic so join me if you are interested in knitting this kimono--it should go really fast on this size needles. I just finished my gauge swatch and went up to a size 11 needles, I knit firmly. The yarn is nice to work with but is typical Mohair with a bit of wool added so some of you with sensitive skin may not like it, but this is meant to be put over like a shawl or afghan to be cozy as you sit knitting and it is really warm. The pattern is free and the yarn, for 10 balls plus shipping came to $41.80. http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=126732


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> on a different note - what would you knit with ladder yarn?
> 
> found some really neat stuff and would like to knit something with it but i'm not sure what.
> 
> sam


First of all, Sam you are ahead of me and my knowledge. Just what is this ladder yarn?? When it comes to knitting, ladders are those things you find come naturally in the socks as you knit them with dpns. haha, cant envision yarn being called ladders. (hopefully I am not being cheeky here) I really dont know what the stuff is let alone what to knit with it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello chaps and chapesses,

I've just posted a receipt for herb-crusted lamb to start this weekend's tea party off, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html

Hope to see you all there!
Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I have made knitted necklaces with ladder yarn. Everyone really likes them; colorful yet lightweight.



thewren said:


> on a different note - what would you knit with ladder yarn?
> 
> found some really neat stuff and would like to knit something with it but i'm not sure what.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - try this:

http://www.yarnbuffet.com/sku:fnt2-22110

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > on a different note - what would you knit with ladder yarn?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Spent a wonderful evening at my mom's assisted living home. The residents were all dressed up in their holiday sparkles! Each resident was able to invite guests, so my DD, one of her grandsons and his wife, and I were able to go. She was thrilled for us to be there. The tables were decorated with red tablecloths and a small Christmas tree. The staff were dressed in Santa hats, and of course, there was Mr. and Mrs. Claus! They had a pianist playing throughout the meal, which was delicious. Everyone looked so happy and excited. It is such a joy to see all of these elderly people still enjoying life.


Glad you had such a good time, _The Lad_ visits a care home near his school once or twice a week and is looking forward to helping at their Christmas Party. He's going to be dressed up as a _biker elf_ and taking Santa in a side-car, a sign of the times!

Dave


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Spent a wonderful evening at my mom's assisted living home. The residents were all dressed up in their holiday sparkles! Each resident was able to invite guests, so my DD, one of her grandsons and his wife, and I were able to go. She was thrilled for us to be there. The tables were decorated with red tablecloths and a small Christmas tree. The staff were dressed in Santa hats, and of course, there was Mr. and Mrs. Claus! They had a pianist playing throughout the meal, which was delicious. Everyone looked so happy and excited. It is such a joy to see all of these elderly people still enjoying life.
> ...


I bet they love such a thoughtful young man Dave.Bless him.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


He's a good lad and thoroughly enjoys his visits. Nearly every week one of them will have made him a new scarf and one lady knitted him a waistcoat in his race team's colours, he wears that lots!

Last Summer he and his friends arranged for a group of them to go on a day trip to see him race at a nearby circuit, I'm not sure whether the old folks or the boys who enjoyed themselves the most!

I can't wait to see him in his elvish costume, I've no doubt it'll be hilarious, he has an impish sense of humour!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here it is - 9:51 pm est in the midwest of the usofa and no one is online - funny.

sam


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Sam..I'm here..just finished reading the posts. So glad Dave and you do this every week. The recipes sound good tho.. It is nearing bed-time so will have to catch up again tomarrow.....Della


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> here it is - 9:51 pm est in the midwest of the usofa and no one is online - funny.
> 
> sam


I was next door for a very good supper and took one of our blizzard meal desserts, which is one of our favorites, apple cake.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is last week's Tea Party not this week's LOL


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------

